# Uzma Khan Scandal: What is all wrong with us as Society



## Bratva

So Apparently Since yesterday, Videos doing round on Social media, Malik Riaz Son In Law caught by her wife. i.e Malik Riaz daughter, and some other family members in Uzma Khan house . They went to Uzma khan house with a group of armed men and destroyed the furniture, Threatened them that ISI will make them disappear and beat Uzma khan and her Sister. Complete video which is graphic and lots of swearing words.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265662755706634246








Watch out for social media as ISI/ARMY is gonna be dragged once again due to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khansaheeb

wth


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Women Empowerment!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

haram money will be spend on doing haram acts

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PDF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265572149961674752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265572152331378689

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Imran Khan Nephew Hassan Niazi has been hired by Uzma Khan. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265613978371227648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265607087431782402

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265639349640708098

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265640958948974595


Hachiman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265572149961674752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265572152331378689



This tweet will back fire on him. His daughters and Son In Law in video has been identified and confirmed. Hassan Niazi is doing his own bit of propaganda on his twitter dee

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PDF

Bratva said:


> Imran Khan Nephew Hassan Niazi has been hired by Uzma Khan.


The same lawyer who was caught in mob attack by lawyers where public/private property was damaged? Can't remember the incident but I think it was one of those days where lawyer also went on rampage in hospital.



Bratva said:


> This tweet will back fire on him. His daughters and Son In Law in video has been identified and confirmed. Hassan Niazi is doing his own bit of propaganda on his twitter dee


I will be surprised that even if court convicts them, they get jail time. Most probably, they will have to compensate monetarily, and for the tycoon, it isn't any problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Amaa'n

Hachiman said:


> The same lawyer who was caught in mob attack by lawyers where public/private property was damaged? Can't remember the incident but I think it was one of those days where lawyer also went on rampage in hospital.
> .


YDA Lahore case where Lawyers barged into hospital, ransacked the property and few patients ended up dead

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hum555




----------



## YeBeWarned

One Pointer, Money can't buy you class, moral, ethic and standard , Uncivilized people ...

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> So Apparently Since yesterday, Videos doing round on Social media, Malik Riaz Son In Law caught by her wife. i.e Malik Riaz daughter, and some other family members in Uzma Khan house . They went to Uzma khan house with a group of armed men and destroyed the furniture, Threatened them that ISI will make them disappear and beat Uzma khan and her Sister. Complete video which is graphic and lots of swearing words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for social media as ISI/ARMY is gonna be dragged once again due to this.


lets not make this a case on Malik Riaz and see this as a whole what is wrong with us as a society..

had it been anyone else with all lot of money, they would have gotten away with this too in same manner,



Starlord said:


> One Pointer, Money can't buy you class, moral, ethic and standard , Uncivilized people ...


exactly....!!! infact i might use it for caption on social media

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Waterboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265662755706634246
If it happened to them, then some other day someone else will go through the same turmoil. In Pakistan if you have money you're above the law. Courts are the bitches of the rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cleverrider

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> lets not make this a case on Malik Riaz and see this as a whole what is wrong with us as a society..
> had it been anyone else with all lot of money, they would have gotten away with this too in same manner,
> exactly....!!! infact i might use it for caption on social media



High school behaviour, any hoodrat girl would have done the same in any part of the world minus the guards. "Power corrupts the best and attracts the worst". In regards to society - I will comment and you wont like it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LeGenD

This is an act of terrorism / ghunda-gardi.

PM Imran Khan needs to step up his game, and do something about the Law & Order situation in the country. People should not be allowed to take Law into their own hands and raid a home no matter what.

Otherwise people will have no choice but to keep firearms at home just in case. Hell with the permit.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zeeshe100

rangay hathon pakri gai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Bratva said:


> Imran Khan Nephew Hassan Niazi has been hired by Uzma Khan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265613978371227648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265607087431782402
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265639349640708098
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265640958948974595
> 
> 
> This tweet will back fire on him. His daughters and Son In Law in video has been identified and confirmed. Hassan Niazi is doing his own bit of propaganda on his twitter dee


Son of حبیب ullah niazi. And I don't have to aya further. But if this case gets popular would make his career.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Bratva said:


> Imran Khan Nephew Hassan Niazi has been hired by Uzma Khan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265613978371227648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265607087431782402
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265639349640708098
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265640958948974595
> 
> 
> This tweet will back fire on him. His daughters and Son In Law in video has been identified and confirmed. Hassan Niazi is doing his own bit of propaganda on his twitter dee





guys n girls on PDF, ARE demanding a bull/ buck to give milk!!!!!!!!!!

a buck or bull is not equipped with the items or purpose of your demands or wishes,.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> exactly....!!! infact i might use it for caption on social media



You are most welcome Sir, it will be honor that someone like you use something from me


----------



## Baghial

Pakistansdefender said:


> Son of حبیب ullah niazi. And I don't have to aya further. But if this case gets popular would make his career.



i heard that ehsan ullah ehsan was also looking for a lawyer to represent him.........
but unfortunatley he,s gone on a definite vacation , in colombia?
so. tough luck for hassan nazi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

kuch nahi ho ga. malik riaz is a god in pakistan. many jernails, judges, police walas, politicians are in his pocket. 
pakistan say zinda bhag.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hiraa

I will not comment on ther personal matter. Thats a discussion for another thread. But raiding someone’s house with 12 gunmen? Assaulting, mishandling them, destruction of the girls property and threating to rape and kill them? 
I see ISI to threaten the girls was mentioned as well. 

This is what an unjust system looks like. Nobody will touch “his majesty’s daughters” and instead will get 1 kanal free plot in Bahria Town to keep quite.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hiraa

Terrifying.


----------



## El Sidd

Hiraa said:


> Terrifying.



like any aurat on aurat crime. not much is spoken of these horror. no one makes a fuwwad thread about them either.


----------



## litman

Bratva said:


> So Apparently Since yesterday, Videos doing round on Social media, Malik Riaz Son In Law caught by her wife. i.e Malik Riaz daughter, and some other family members in Uzma Khan house . They went to Uzma khan house with a group of armed men and destroyed the furniture, Threatened them that ISI will make them disappear and beat Uzma khan and her Sister. Complete video which is graphic and lots of swearing words.
> 
> .


this is the most important part. they know that ISI will take care of them as malik riaz have "taken care" of them. pakistan main sab kanay hain malik riaz kay.



Hiraa said:


> I will not comment on ther personal matter. Thats a discussion for another thread. But raiding someone’s house with 12 gunmen? Assaulting, mishandling them, destruction of the girls property and threating to rape and kill them?
> I see ISI to threaten the girls was mentioned as well.
> 
> This is what an unjust system looks like. Nobody will touch “his majesty’s daughters” and instead will get 1 kanal free plot in Bahria Town to keep quite.


the price of every one in pakistan is "bahria town ka plot". this is when a pakistani bribes them . when global powers hire some pakistani to do their jobs property in UK, USA and dubae are offered and pakistanis sell their souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Hum555 said:


>



halaat bahut sangin hai .



El Sidd said:


> like any aurat on aurat crime. not much is spoken of these horror. no one makes a fuwwad thread about them either.



baat kya thi ? bahut tor phor kia ek aurat ne ?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Relax. Nothing is going to happen. First of all Malik Riaz is involved. Secondly, the attackers lead were Women. That's right the gender will save them. Just poor men who attacked on the orders of the women will be arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

GHALIB said:


> baat kya thi ? bahut tor phor kia ek aurat ne ?



ek ko bihaar chaiye tha dosri ko UP. 

India ke batwaray per larr rahi hain.. apko kia lena dena


----------



## Myth_buster_1

so was she attacked because she has a girl friend?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Myth_buster_1 said:


> so was she attacked because she has a girl friend?


No. She had Malik Riaz's Son in Law

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

litman said:


> kuch nahi ho ga. malik riaz is a god in pakistan. many jernails, judges, police walas, politicians are in his pocket.
> pakistan say zinda bhag.


*You nailed the whole DYNAMICS of Pakistan in these few words. May Allah have MERCY on Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## litman

and people were blaming kernal ki bv. there is simple rule here in the jungle "jis ki lathi uss ki bhains" pathetic nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great

Thats shameful. No one has the right to enter in any one's house with private security guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Too much Haram money/wealth/folks etc. in circulation....

Can't the Pak Devlet just confiscate all of them, and build the likes and images of ASELSAN, ROKETSAN, TAI etc.????

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Malik Riaz has been getting powerful unabated for the last few decades. It will be safe to say that he has all the top cream of Pakistan in his pocket, he is above the LAW .The day he gets arrested for all his heinous crimes, i would safely say that justice has finally prevailed in Pakistan. *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GHALIB

El Sidd said:


> ek ko bihaar chaiye tha dosri ko UP.
> 
> India ke batwaray per larr rahi hain.. apko kia lena dena



lagta hai dono ko UP chahiye tha 
hamaare gaon me bhi aisa drama hota hai , lekin unke pass itna bara ghar nahi , jhopri hoti hai .


----------



## El Sidd

GHALIB said:


> lagta hai dono ko UP chahiye tha
> hamaare gaon me bhi aisa drama hota hai , lekin unke pass itna bara ghar nahi , jhopri hoti hai .



Yogi portal per binti daal do


----------



## Bratva

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> lets not make this a case on Malik Riaz and see this as a whole what is wrong with us as a society..
> 
> had it been anyone else with all lot of money, they would have gotten away with this too in same manner,
> 
> 
> exactly....!!! infact i might use it for caption on social media



Its not Usman mehmood I guess. Name of guy is Usman Malik as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

El Sidd said:


> Yogi portal per binti daal do



lekin bahut galat kia marne wali aurat ne .


----------



## El Sidd

GHALIB said:


> lekin bahut galat kia marne wali aurat ne .



India jala de gham me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

GHALIB said:


> lekin bahut galat kia marne wali aurat ne .


She would get away with being a woman


----------



## GHALIB

Pakistani Fighter said:


> She would get away with being a woman


it happens everywhere , wealthy and powerful get away with their crime .


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

GHALIB said:


> it happens everywhere , wealthy and powerful get away with their crime .


Gender plays role. Pakistani Laws are weaker towards women

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *You nailed the whole DYNAMICS of Pakistan in these few words. May Allah have MERCY on Pakistan.*


but the thing that really scares me is that Allah doesnt show mercy over such people. they are destroyed in so many ways like corrupt leaders, made slaves to other powers, destroyed by wars, natural calamities. we all have suffered and we all continuosly suffering but we are not ready to mend our ways. as a common pakistani i only pray to Allah to save me and my family's life, property and honor in this jungle otherwise there are millions of vultures, hyenas and dogs who are lurking around.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHALIB

El Sidd said:


> India jala de gham me



humko kejriwal samajh rakha hai ?


----------



## Verve

IIRC, son of Malik Riaz is/was on run after murder in Pakistan as well ... 

If justice system in Pakistan doesn't correct itself, there will come a time when people will take justice in their own hands and a lot of elite will be killed on the street and in their homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

GHALIB said:


> humko kejriwal samajh rakha hai ?



aap do hath agay ho. aap us aag per yaqeen rakhte ho jiska dhuaan nahi dikhta


----------



## Smoke

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *You nailed the whole DYNAMICS of Pakistan in these few words. May Allah have MERCY on Pakistan.*



For a second I thought you were Mangus Ortem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

Now her husband was shared & shaken by other girl at her bed.[emoji140]

What a unique husband she got.[emoji13]


Transparent Husband [emoji41]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaz

Bratva said:


> Imran Khan Nephew Hassan Niazi has been hired by Uzma Khan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265613978371227648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265607087431782402
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265639349640708098
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265640958948974595
> 
> 
> This tweet will back fire on him. His daughters and Son In Law in video has been identified and confirmed. Hassan Niazi is doing his own bit of propaganda on his twitter dee


Are you sure this is not a parody account


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Gender plays role. Pakistani Laws are weaker towards women



not just women but rich women.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HttpError

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Too much Haram money/wealth/folks etc. in circulation....
> 
> Can't the Pak Devlet just confiscate all of them, and build the likes and images of ASELSAN, ROKETSAN, TAI etc.????



Nah, they are corrupt to the core. I can't see anything like ASELSAN or ROKESTAN coming out of Pakistan under such gross conditions of the judicial system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HammerHead081

If her husband is having affair with other girls, divorce the husband... why are you assaulting the women?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Bratva said:


> Threatened them that *ISI will make them disappear* and beat Uzma khan and her Sister. Complete video which is graphic and lots of swearing words.
> 
> Watch out for social media as ISI/ARMY is gonna be dragged once again due to this.


Really?? Now, the ISI should make these _Fahishe(s) and Pezevenk(s)_ [meaning bad persons in Turkish] disappear _en masse_ to make it a point....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TechMan

Nothing will happen. Malik Riaz is more powerful than army, air force, navy, courts, police, government and media. At best after all this gaand phateek, someone will come and proudly announce that "janab FIR darj ho gae hai" and that's it. Nothing will happen after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Caprxl

Two golden quotes / rules to govern, run & Sustain an Independent Welfare State;

1) "_The people before you were destroyed because they used to inflict the legal punishments on the poor and forgive the rich_" *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)*

2) "_A system comprised of un-islamic values/laws can run but not that of an Injustice_" *Caliph Ali ibn e Abi Talib.
*
A system where _Umer has to answer to public for his clothing_ & _Ali lose a case against a jew_ , both being Caliphs.

In a nutshell, bulk of problem is not with the politicians, generals, but with the Judges & Judiciary.

_*" bitches of the riches "*_​

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## HammerHead081

This is Pakistani culture where rich people bring their private guards and beat the shit out of poor. Do you think this is the only example? Someday visit LGS Phase 5, LGS Paragon, Beaconhouse and all other elite school events. The rich their bring their private guards and beat the shit out of poor kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TechMan

Nothing will happen. Malik Riaz is more powerful than army, air force, navy, courts, police, government and media. At best after all this gaand phateek, someone will come and proudly announce that "janab FIR darj ho gae hai" and that's it. Nothing will happen after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## litman

TechMan said:


> Nothing will happen. Malik Riaz is more powerful than army, air force, navy, courts, police, government and media. At best after all this gaand phateek, someone will come and proudly announce that "janab FIR darj ho gae hai" and that's it. Nothing will happen after that.


if someone really wants to understand how illuminati or free mason work at international level they should look at malik riaz. lure everyone in to do your job and if someone moves out of the track threaten him and if some one still disobeys get rid of him. no one can afford to go against them as almost all of them are indebted to them. so who is going to take action against malik riaz while they themselves have plots in bahria town.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiraa

Caprxl said:


> Two golden quotes / rules to govern, run & Sustain an Independent Welfare State;
> 
> 1) "_The people before you were destroyed because they used to inflict the legal punishments on the poor and forgive the rich_" *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)*
> 
> 2) "_A system comprised of un-islamic values/laws can run but not that of an Injustice_" *Caliph Ali ibn e Abi Talib.
> *
> A system where _Umer has has to answer to public for his clothing_ & _Ali lose a case against a jew_ , both being Caliphs.
> 
> In a nutshell, bulk of problem is not with the politicians, generals, but with the Judges & Judiciary.
> 
> _*" bitches of the ritches "*_​


No wonder we are a ruined nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

HttpError said:


> Nah, they are corrupt to the core. I can't see anything like ASELSAN or ROKESTAN coming out of Pakistan under such gross conditions of the judicial system.


All it requires is "few good men"! I am pretty sure Pak has got ample of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fawad alam

There is no law in Pakistan that can touch these kind of people, All laws are always crafted to be implemented on only poor persons not the elite class, they will find loop holes and no body can touch them.
All of our history is filled with examples like these.
No society can survive with the injustice we are facing in Pakistan and sadly IK also cannot do anything because his sponsors are also the persons like these. Jahangir Tareen was declared ineligible to hold office for life by Supreme court due to his lies, still he was heading the government meetings and results in looting of 300 Billions from poor Pakistanis pockets.
Our head of state is not obeying law then who else will
Sleep tight nothing is going to happen as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Caprxl

Hiraa said:


> No wonder we are a ruined nation.



The sooner we realize it & make amends the better, else the price that will be paid will have to be with such high Interest that it might explode us from inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265690896718323712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265692271363710982

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crusher

I don't know why but I just couldn't stop my laugh when she used the word "dalliyay" , this was so common in our areas whenever women were fighting with each other. I was not expecting this particular abusive word from the fancy family of malik riyaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maverick1977

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *You nailed the whole DYNAMICS of Pakistan in these few words. May Allah have MERCY on Pakistan.*



brave and strong people make a great nation.. Pakistan is weak because of fironiaat of some

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mikaal hassan

so in less then 10 days 2 incidents where armed forces names have been used ..both used by females to show they are above the law and powerful enough to drag the army for personal reason is that where the armed forces names will be dragged to now cheap domestic issues ...but then the kind of attitude towards civilians goes behind closed doors comes out on the street one day .shameful

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265690896718323712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265692271363710982


smoke screen....she didnt answer why MR's daughter was at the scene....
looks like a Professional was hired for their PR campaign 
@Bratva



Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265690896718323712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265692271363710982


still doesn't absolve her of 'Battery'
intent to physical harm...forceful abduction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hex0maniac

These fights are normal in an illiterate societies, whats my concern is how all of sudden Army and ISI being used as power status. if this is the case every tom dick and harry on the block will do the same it should be clamp down.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Crusher

Caprxl said:


> In a nutshell, bulk of problem is not with the politicians, generals,* but with the Judges & Judiciary.*
> 
> _*" bitches of the riches "*_​



Absolutely agree with you, the problem of Pakisan is "judicial" in nature, Pakistan's judicial system is the main cause behind the failed state status of Pakistan. People just wrongly put blame on politicians and military. The real owners of the current system in Pakistan are judges and judiciary, the last decision on any issue always comes from their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Hex0maniac said:


> These fights are normal in an illiterate societies, whats my concern is how all of sudden Army and ISI being used as power status. if this is the case every tom dick and harry on the block will do the same it should be clamp down.


Well it was Malik riaz's daughter who has most influential guys from army, judiciary and elsewhere in his company not a tom dick and harry



Crusher said:


> Absolutely agree with you, the problem of Pakisan is "judicial" in nature, Pakistan's judicial system is the main cause behind the failed state status of Pakistan. People just wrongly put blame on politicians and military. The real owners of the current system in Pakistan are judges and judiciary, the last decision on any issue always comes from their side.


No they are not real owners and neither is army its more complex but the fact is money is above all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

Ahmad Saleem said:


> Well it was Malik riaz's daughter who has most influential guys from army, judiciary and elsewhere in his company not a tom dick and harry
> 
> 
> *No they are not real owners* and neither is army its more complex but the fact is money is above all



They are, it is the case with every country in the world, the final decision or stamp on any issue/conflict always comes from the courts, be it Pakistan, Germany, USA or any other country which is run under a constitution. Pakistan just happens to have the worst judicial system and that is the core reason for the failure of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Crusher said:


> They are, it is the case with every country in the world, the final decision or stamp on any issue/conflict always comes from the courts, be it Pakistan, Germany, USA or any other country which is run under a constitution.


Pakistan doesnt run under the constitution just remember what zia said about it and this is what everyone thinks of constitution in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hex0maniac

Ahmad Saleem said:


> Well it was Malik riaz's daughter who has most influential guys from army, judiciary and elsewhere in his company not a tom dick and harry



its a trickle down effect first direct relatives, then business relative, then friendly relative, etc etc. it should be stopped immediately or it will polarize the already polarized PA ISI image in Pakistan. And we know who will benefit I I saw both trends # col, ke biwi and now this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raider 21

Hex0maniac said:


> These fights are normal in an illiterate societies, whats my concern is how all of sudden Army and ISI being used as power status. if this is the case every tom dick and harry on the block will do the same it should be clamp down.


If they think ISI will be used to bring further harm to them, they are day dreaming way too much. However if it is really possible and does happen, then I cannot comment on what role the ISI was actually made for.....national interest or petty affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baghial

Hiraa said:


> I will not comment on ther personal matter. Thats a discussion for another thread. But raiding someone’s house with 12 gunmen? Assaulting, mishandling them, destruction of the girls property and threating to rape and kill them?
> I see ISI to threaten the girls was mentioned as well.
> 
> This is what an unjust system looks like. Nobody will touch “his majesty’s daughters” and instead will get 1 kanal free plot in Bahria Town to keep quite.




WELL IF I MAY ASK , HOW MANY GENERALS ARE EMPLOYED BY THIS DRUG MAFIA OF MALIK RIAZ,,,,,
BEFORE AND AFTER RETIREMENT, OR RETARD -MENT

ABOUT 30 YEARS AGO WHEN HE WAS A CLERK IN NLC, RWP

HE NEVER WROTE MALIK, IN HIS NAME,

THEN HE GOT A LOT OF DRUG MONEY TO WHITE WASH IT THROUGH, BAHRIA , OR BEHRRIYA TOWN

HIS CONTACTS WERE AS FAR AS AMSTERDAM PORTS, WHERE WHITE POWDER CAME IN TONS, HE HAD A GUY OF RWP, AS HIS HUNCH MANY IN BRUSSELS,LONDON PARIS,



Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> All it requires is "few good men"! I am pretty sure Pak has got ample of them...


MOST OF THEM ARE IN JAIL,S OR HOUSE ARRESTS,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> smoke screen....she didnt answer why MR's daughter was at the scene....
> looks like a Professional was hired for their PR campaign
> @Bratva
> 
> 
> still doesn't absolve her of 'Battery'
> intent to physical harm...forceful abduction


If her claim of house being owned by Usman is true than entire case changes. Than Uzma and his sister will have to explain what they were doing in that house what relationship they have with Usman. In Islam Usman if accusation of Zina is true should face death sentence as he was married but than girl will also face 100 lashes and as for Malik Riaz in Islam her punishment will be for taking law in her own.

Conclusion is no one is angel in this case

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hex0maniac

Knuckles said:


> If they think ISI will be used to bring further harm to them, they are day dreaming way too much. However if it is really possible and does happen, then I cannot comment on what role the ISI was actually made for.....national interest or petty affairs.


Most Pakistani do not realize this to the out side world, ISI is not CIA no not at all its Nuclear weapon, it should be treated as such a deterrence.


----------



## Raider 21

Hex0maniac said:


> Most Pakistani do not realize this to the out side world, ISI is not CIA no not at all its Nuclear weapon, it should be treated as such a deterrence.


Oh well anything that helps to further dampen and worsen their image, thus reducing its trust among their people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Zarvan said:


> If her claim of house being owned by Usman is true than entire case changes. Than Uzma and his sister will have to explain what they were doing in that house what relationship they have with Usman. In Islam Usman if accusation of Zina is true should face death sentence as he was married but than girl will also face 100 lashes and as for Malik Riaz in Islam her punishment will be for taking law in her own.
> 
> Conclusion is no one is angel in this case




MALIK RIAZ BERRIYA TOWN IS OWNER OF EVERY HOUSE IN TOWN, U DIDNT KNEW THAT,

ALL RECORDS ARE WITH BERRIYA TOWN, NOT WITH GOVT, HAHHAAH


----------



## loanranger

Look. If the lady was in illegitimate affair with the wifes husband. Then its the wife's right to be pissed. However, its not within the wifes rights to do to such extremes. However, if that girl actually did engage with a married man then I kinda think she deserved it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Smoke said:


> For a second I thought you were Mangus Ortem



this wouldn't have happened if India had Rafaels - Bakhshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

Haram k mall haram jaga jata...natija bi haram hi hota...its just like those videos date being caught...its disturbing


----------



## Amaa'n

Knuckles said:


> If they think ISI will be used to bring further harm to them, they are day dreaming way too much. However if it is really possible and does happen, then I cannot comment on what role the ISI was actually made for.....national interest or petty affairs.


Aunty could barely spell out ISI, i heard her saying ISAAAAA....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

loanranger said:


> Look. If the lady was in illegitimate affair with the wifes husband. Then its the wife's right to be pissed. However, its not within the wifes rights to do to such extremes. However, if that girl actually did engage with a married man then I kinda think she deserved it !



20% OF women living there are second illegal secret wife,s of some one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> If her claim of house being owned by Usman is true than entire case changes. Than Uzma and his sister will have to explain what they were doing in that house what relationship they have with Usman. In Islam Usman if accusation of Zina is true should face death sentence as he was married but than girl will also face 100 lashes and as for Malik Riaz in Islam her punishment will be for taking law in her own.
> 
> Conclusion is no one is angel in this case


There are multiple crimes in this case...1 x case against Uzma for Fornication .. 2nd case against the* Aunty *for the charges as i mentioned above, even if property belonged to Usman, it will have to established whether the Aunty was allowed on the premises....this case is not as straight as it appears

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ace of Spades

Two days is the shelf life of any news in Pakistan; nothing will happen. One more day and "sulah safai" will happen and same Uzma Khan will "forgive" the culprits. Reminds me of colonel ki biwi... her identity was found to be put in FIR? 

Sab maya hai.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cleverrider

Knuckles said:


> If they think ISI will be used to bring further harm to them, they are day dreaming way too much. However if it is really possible and does happen, then I cannot comment on what role the ISI was actually made for.....national interest or petty affairs.



Maybe on individual basis, can’t rule it out. Pindi boys is the gift that just keep on giving, from malik to altaf to nawaz to zia to musharraf now immi/bajwa. Below average performance of running the farm/company/country/pakistan, and even worse at fighting a war which were they meant for/are paid for at the expense of awam du waqt ka kana. I guess too busy in non matters like these.


----------



## El Sidd

Ace of Spades said:


> Sab maya hai.....



shadi nahi karni thi

762 Bahria Town bots are watching the thread.

lol

plots ki nazuk surat e haal dekh kar dukh hua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Lol so now ISI also works as a bounty hunters and bharay ka tatoo.. Wat if some poor guy had used isi name. Ab tk us k tashreef he change ho gai hoti...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

Ace of Spades said:


> Sab maya hai.....



@MayaBazar aapne to atay hi future mod honeywash krdiye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Nothing will Come of it Pakistani State Institutions are Bitches of the Rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ace of Spades

El Sidd said:


> shadi nahi karni thi
> 
> 762 Bahria Town bots are watching the thread.
> 
> lol
> 
> plots ki nazuk surat e haal dekh kar dukh hua



 laga rahain sab... jaan deyo!


----------



## Death Professor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265700406375723020
This the other POV. Not justifying or endorsing the view just sharing it.

@Bratva I request the OP to edit and add this video to the thread, so the new viewers also get to see the other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Ace of Spades said:


> laga rahain sab... jaan deyo!



paros me duniya ki 33 percent population ek dosre ko latayn ghosay maar rahe hain aur hamari amanpasand qaum kay shauq check karen.

laken ye midweek drama kyon? ye to Friday night scene hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

Death Professor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265700406375723020
> This the other POV. Not justifying or endorsing the view just sharing it.



No matter what; doesn't give her the right to do badmashi; there are platforms. But when riding the high tide, such paperwork is wastage of time. If judge and prosecution come home every day to say salam; what's the point of going to them?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baghial

Starlord said:


> One Pointer, Money can't buy you class, moral, ethic and standard , Uncivilized people ...




but money can make Chaudhry Asad Ali Khan Gardawar alias Pappu Patwari of berriyya town , arab pati..

corrupt money was flowing in berriyya town like nullah lei of rawalpindi,

most notable,s living there have all the shit of nullah lei on there past face,

but in fictious immoral society they are the most respected and feared people,s

ch tanveer from Jhanda Chichi,Rawalpindi, was 1 one land grabbers who worked for malik, along with Imtiaz Ali 'Taji' Khokhar, 333 gang of rwp,
the list is long, of these respectfull notable,s



El Sidd said:


> paros me duniya ki 33 percent population ek dosre ko latayn ghosay maar rahe hain aur hamari amanpasand qaum kay shauq check karen.
> 
> laken ye midweek drama kyon? ye to Friday night scene hai.





pakistani ertugrul dubbed in turkish!


----------



## El Sidd

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 humane bahria zoo stock exchange crash kar gayi hai. meri taraf se dispirin kha le ek aur


----------



## Myth_buster_1

LeGenD said:


> This is an act of terrorism / ghunda-gardi.
> 
> PM Imran Khan needs to step up his game, and do something about the Law & Order situation in the country. People should not be allowed to take Law into their own hands and raid a home no matter what.
> 
> Otherwise people will have no choice but to keep firearms at home just in case. Hell with the permit.



How is this an act of terrorism? So just because a celebrity house was broken in is now an act of terrorism? Why is it in our blood to give high status to celebs? WTF!
Lets be realistic, this is nothing but prostitution deal gone bad. I have never heard of her name before so how did she get such a nice expensive house that even a hard working civilian can only dream about! 
She might have done something that must have ticked off the malik family so they decided to teach her a lesson. 
Not justifying this action but we should not make her into a heroine just because she is standing against the elite. 
Its like you are a drug dealer and you provide ur joints to alot of influential people... if one of their amma or abbu come over to your house and beat you up because u are selling drugs to them do you think you deserve to be beaten? YES, because both prostitution and drugs are illegal in Pakistan. If you want to talk about justice then it should start from the people first that way corrupt people will not be elected again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Baghial said:


> pakistani ertugrul dubbed in turkish!



hum next round me qualify kar gaye hain. tab tak ayaashi hai. unisex ghararay ki prebooking kara lo bohat tezi si barhti market hai


----------



## jaibi

Really don't think this is what should be getting our attention especially when the narratives are in such a way. I think, the lady who was assaulted needs to make a report (it's not requested, it's made; any good lawyer would see to it) and let this be settled later on via investigation (both forensic and media wise).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MayaBazar

El Sidd said:


> @MayaBazar aapne to atay hi future mod honeywash krdiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Death Professor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265700406375723020
> This the other POV. Not justifying or endorsing the view just sharing it.
> 
> @Bratva I request the OP to edit and add this video to the thread, so the new viewers also get to see the other side.


There is no other side nothing gives one Citizen Right to Torture and threaten another Citizen Period unless in self defense. We have Law enforcement for this purpose this sorry excuse of a Woman should have brought Police and let them Deal with those women. The reason she did this thing is to Release Her Frustration on her Husbands Infidelity and because she knows in the end no one can do jack shit to her.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S.Y.A

Pakistani system, LEAs(including intelligence agencies), judiciary, govt, pti et al, all failed sahiwal victims. i havent seen any substantial action against colonel ki biwi other than someone noticing the incident. rao anwaar is still enjoying his life. nothing will come out of this one too.

Pakistani system is a failed system, IK is just another face similar to the ones we have had in the past, a fraud, like zardaris and shareefs.

IK wont shut up about riyasat e madinah, but in riyasat e madinah Umar RA had a governor punished for beating up a Bedouin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

MayaBazar said:


>



This is not a thread for Raj Kapoor Peshawari.

Its more like this


----------



## Raider 21

Bratva said:


> So Apparently Since yesterday, Videos doing round on Social media, Malik Riaz Son In Law caught by her wife. i.e Malik Riaz daughter, and some other family members in Uzma Khan house . They went to Uzma khan house with a group of armed men and destroyed the furniture, Threatened them that ISI will make them disappear and beat Uzma khan and her Sister. Complete video which is graphic and lots of swearing words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265662755706634246Watch out for social media as ISI/ARMY is gonna be dragged once again due to this.


Unacceptable and disgraceful. Some display from the supposedly educated and the wealthy.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

S.Y.A said:


> Pakistani system, LEAs(including intelligence agencies), judiciary, govt, pti et al, all failed sahiwal victims. i havent seen any substantial action against colonel ki biwi other than someone noticing the incident. rao anwaar is still enjoying his life. nothing will come out of this one too.
> 
> Pakistani system is a failed system, IK is just another face similar to the ones we have had in the past, a fraud, like zardaris and shareefs.
> 
> IK wont shut up about riyasat e madinah, but in riyasat e madinah Umar RA had a governor punished for beating up a Bedouin.



do u or not agree that most of pakistani female models actress etc are high level prostitutes. i think pakistan does have a law against prostitution so should they be arrested? if ur ama finds out would she not want to beat up the girl u were with last night? trust me she would if she had the capacity... i.e guards and money... 
both parties are at fault in this case according to pakistani law.


----------



## Baghial

El Sidd said:


> hum next round me qualify kar gaye hain. tab tak ayaashi hai. unisex ghararay ki prebooking kara lo bohat tezi si barhti market hai




i kown exactley where some of the bunglows are built, on top of grave yards,

dead mans land gives no profit?








for me its not bahria town

its berriyya town.


----------



## truthfollower

In short we Pakistanis are extremist by nature. From doctors to lawyers to teachers to students to rich to poor to educated to uneducated to................................... from top to bottom from left to right 

no wonder we were called land of pure terror in UN and there is truth in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raider 21

truthfollower said:


> In short we Pakistanis are extremist by nature. From doctors to lawyers to teachers to students to rich to poor to educated to uneducated to................................... from top to bottom from left to right
> 
> no wonder we were called land of pure terror in UN and there is truth in it.


There is a very good reason to it. No Hunza and Murree scenery can cover from certain negative parts of the culture. Physical harm is not acceptable no matter who is right and who is wrong. If she can break glass and ceramics causing them to bleed, who is to say she is not capable of doing the same to others including children and elders as well. Emotions are not used to write the law or take it into your own hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

Myth_buster_1 said:


> do u or not agree that most of pakistani female models actress etc are high level prostitutes. i think pakistan does have a law against prostitution so should they be arrested? if ur ama finds out would she not want to beat up the girl u were with last night? trust me she would if she had the capacity... i.e guards and money...
> both parties are at fault in this case according to pakistani law.


believe me, i am a deeply conservative person.
if the police knows that somewhere prostitution is taking place, then it is their job to arrest them, not mine to go over there and start beating them up. also, whatever happens behind closed doors isnt my concern as long as it doesnt affect me.
if the woman's husband was cheating on her, then she should have gone to the police with proof. instead of being a goon on her own.
I can voice my concerns and also criticize them as much as i can, but ultimately, it is the state that is responsible for punishing them, not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Myth_buster_1 said:


> do u or not agree that most of pakistani female models actress etc are high level prostitutes. i think pakistan does have a law against prostitution so should they be arrested? if ur ama finds out would she not want to beat up the girl u were with last night? trust me she would if she had the capacity... i.e guards and money...
> both parties are at fault in this case according to pakistani law.


What they did is a clear crime and they should be Tried under the Law for it. But what this women did is a clear show of power and a Middle finger to entire Pakistani Law enforcement and judicial system. She knew she will get away with it. As powerful as she is she could have Lodged and FIR against those Girls and Police would have arrested them and tried them on fast track due to her position but she didn't. This Women was intoxicated with power and used that power to release her Frustration on those Girls because she cant do jack shit to her own Husband.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

Baghial said:


> i kown exactley where some of the bunglows are built, on top of grave yards,
> 
> dead mans land gives no profit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me its not bahria town
> 
> its berriyya town.



koi moorti shoorti nikalwado in shaddad ki jannat se. 

bolo ye sindhu baba ki mortiyaan nikal rahi hai zameen khali karalo.

zardari bacha leta hai sabko. ab Zardari ko kon mana kare


----------



## Baghial

S.Y.A said:


> believe me, i am a conservative person. if the police knows that somewhere prostitution is taking place, then it is their job to arrest them, not mine to go voer there and start beating them up. also, whatever happens behind closed doors isnt my concern as long as it doesnt affect me. if the woman's husband was cheating on her, then she should have gone to the police with proof. instead of being goon on her own.




local police does not interfer what goes in bahria town.............

and believe me, there no free hand jobs here,

even in ramazan the brothels didt stop working, here, average price 50.000 rupee per hour.

twitter , anstagram, facebook, snap, is full of there photos,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

Baghial said:


> local police does not interfer what goes in bahria town.............
> 
> and believe me, there no free hand jobs here,
> 
> even in ramazan the brothels didt stop working, here, average price 50.000 rupee per hour.
> 
> twitter , anstagram, facebook, snap, is full of there photos,


sir jee, like I said, I dont like that either, and deeply hate it. 
and will raise my voice against it, but its not up to me to beat the crap out of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arjunk

As someone who has had their house attacked by terrorists (not regular karachi criminal types but can't go into specifics), here's what I have to say:
Cheating with a married man was the wrong thing to do
HOWEVER, that does not justify breaking into the woman's house with 12 armed guards and literally torturing her by making her walk on glass, hitting etc while abusing legal immunity. Should punish the Man who decided to cheat.
And Anti-state people using this to spread their narrative can get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

El Sidd said:


> koi moorti shoorti nikalwado in shaddad ki jannat se.
> 
> bolo ye sindhu baba ki mortiyaan nikal rahi hai zameen khali karalo.
> 
> zardari bacha leta hai sabko. ab Zardari ko kon mana kare




my forefathers were buried there, so a littel respect sidd, 
my village is just on bharia,s outer edge,.'
. about 30 odd village s are still spared from iblees greed'
but older graveyard is under the million dollars buildings now, about 100 kanals 

and 6.000 shamlat illegally taken by malik riaz, with help from supreme court. verdict,



El Sidd said:


> koi moorti shoorti nikalwado in shaddad ki jannat se.
> 
> bolo ye sindhu baba ki mortiyaan nikal rahi hai zameen khali karalo.
> 
> zardari bacha leta hai sabko. ab Zardari ko kon mana kare


the next land grab scam is in GAWDAR, 
i wonder when that will be breaking news on tv

malik riaz nephew is the main , escobar there.............about 65.000 acres,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

actually case has been registered. I tweeted and tagged PMIK and other important ppl yesterday and so did soi many ppl. we won't let this die down. No one can take law into their own hands no matter what. Societies crumble when ppl ( only rich/powerful) go out to exact private vengeance & dispense their own version of justice. If he girl was sleeping with her husband, provide physical evidence and file a case against both. Till then it just he said, she said & just an allegation. Who broker the law is the supposed aggrieved side n this case actually.



maverick1977 said:


> brave and strong people make a great nation.. Pakistan is weak because of fironiaat of some


is ironiaat a labeled only against women?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Extremely disgusted by some of the comments on social media people endorsing her actions and whatnot. No one shpuld be allowed to take the law in their hands, see how media isnt even reporting it, just the social media. What's the status on this, has the FIR been launched? A big challenge for the state against the mafia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

In no part of the world an individual with live camera on and in company of armed body guards can dash in to someone’s residence. A daughter of a disgraced, property contractor had such audacity to commit this crime with no shame and fear of law. She threw kerosene oil on the model and her sister. Huma Khan, Malik Riaz’s daughter terrorized and threatened to burn both sisters alive. This Immoral display of muscle falls into the category of attempted murder and rape. This is open terrorism.

In the video, the abuser not only physically abuses the two sisters but also intimidates them, threatening to pick them up through the ISI. Watching the video, it is clear that Malik Riaz’s gang not only came to torture of both the sisters but also planned to make their video viral.





I don’t know about Malik Riaz’s mastery over art of construction but he has definitively perfected the art of oppression. He is known to be well versed in the art of Embezzlement, and Intimidation. This accidental business tycoon has been walking on the coattail of military generals, paid journalists for too long. Resultantly, he has become too big for any law to take care of him. Therefore, after this heinous incident, all those paid journalists who cannot look beyond the envelope are quite, police is spineless as ever and government… well as if there is any!

It has been 24 hours since the incident of bullying of Malik Riaz’s daughter. So far no FIR report has been registered in the police station. It is not a sin to commit a crime in this country. To be weak is the biggest one surely. The sad part is, if a poor’s buffalo enters the field of a landlord, the whole family is beaten. But even when the entire family of corrupt elite dashes in to a commoner’s residence and starts giving sentences, no one utters a word. Not only the courts of Pakistan but also the law enforcement agencies are puppets of the rich.

The most concerning aspect of this whole sad incident is that relationships are private but the law is public. Where this crosses a line is when armed men without legal writ storm a private residence and inflict violence upon unarmed citizens. The law of Pakistan is the filth of the house of these rich people which is sold every night. Who will give justice? There is a luxury villa for all, be it the media, police or a judge. Bahria Town is an entity where the poor are crushed and the rich are rewarded. Will Pakistan become the state of Madinah? This country is pitiable.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Myth_buster_1

arjunk said:


> As someone who has had their house attacked by terrorists (not regular karachi criminal types but can't go into specifics), here's what I have to say:
> Cheating with a married man was the wrong thing to do
> HOWEVER, that does not justify breaking into the woman's house with 12 armed guards and literally torturing her by making her walk on glass, hitting etc while abusing legal immunity. Should punish the Man who decided to cheat.
> And Anti-state people using this to spread their narrative can get lost.



what is the criminal charge against prostitution and an assault?? i believe prostitution will end u in jail and simple assault is bailable. Also the house is Malik's daughter not the prostitute model's, so she has committed less of a crime according to Pakistani and Islamic law.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

ajj sab to Dupatta yaad aa gaya.
Fvckers, keep ur private shit private.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arjunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265737988002271233
FIR registered, now it will be decided whether action is taken or we need 200 million people revolting to bring justice to elites.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

WAJsal said:


> Extremely disgusted by some of the comments on social media people endorsing her actions and whatnot. No one shpuld be allowed to take the law in their hands, see how media isnt even reporting it, just the social media. What's the status on this, has the FIR been launched? A big challenge for the state against the mafia.



Should their not be FIR against the model for prostitution drugs and alcohol? She was staying at malki's daughter's house and she ignored repeated demand to leave her house and her husband. Anybody in malik's place would do the same thing. 
Btw what does Islam or Pakistani law say against prostitution extra marital affair vs assault?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

here the FIR..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

arjunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265737988002271233
> FIR registered, now it will be decided whether action is taken or we need 200 million people revolting to bring justice to elites.



Government should not get involved or forced to get involved in such a pity prostitution case gone bad. 
If action needs to be taken then both should be charged. Malik's daughter for an assault and uzma for prostitution and drugs.



El Sidd said:


> koi moorti shoorti nikalwado in shaddad ki jannat se.
> 
> bolo ye sindhu baba ki mortiyaan nikal rahi hai zameen khali karalo.
> 
> zardari bacha leta hai sabko. ab Zardari ko kon mana kare



Hi, this happens in every city around the world. 
When grave yard gets too old and abandoned then it should be either relocated as long as it does not belong to a islamic figure.



S.Y.A said:


> believe me, i am a deeply conservative person.
> if the police knows that somewhere prostitution is taking place, then it is their job to arrest them, not mine to go over there and start beating them up. also, whatever happens behind closed doors isnt my concern as long as it doesnt affect me.
> if the woman's husband was cheating on her, then she should have gone to the police with proof. instead of being a goon on her own.
> I can voice my concerns and also criticize them as much as i can, but ultimately, it is the state that is responsible for punishing them, not me.



If you talk about law, regardless where drugs are being used or where prostitution is taking place action still needs to be taken. 
FIR should also be filed against Uzma for prostitution.


----------



## WAJsal

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Should their not be FIR against the model for prostitution drugs and alcohol? She was staying at malki's daughter's house and she ignored repeated demand to leave her house and her husband. Anybody in malik's place would do the same thing.
> Btw what does Islam or Pakistani law say against prostitution extra marital affair vs assault?


Prostitution ilzam koey bhe laga sakta hai, not to mean it but i can say someone you know is a prostitute proof naam key aik cheez bhe hotey hain. And this is should not be a concern, what should matter is how 2 women were violated and beaten. And unsuprisingly we have people in our dear country justifying this ghunda gardey. Proof karo take them to the court, call the cops, file a case. Clear drug proof tha toh. And im not sure about the house, its not been confirmed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Caprxl

Apart from, who did what & to whom, 
A Separate FIR should be registered by State of Pakistan for Maligning one of her institutions & using the name to terrorize the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

I am with her. F*ck those Kanjar Usman and that g@shti Uzma khan or whatever. Zina is a crime under Pakistani law yet these big wigs get away with it. 

Both of those Kanjars should be prosecuted and put behind the bars after DNA testing and proper court procedures. Yet, it won't happen because we don't have a rule of law in our unfortunate country. Even Meera with video evidence got away. So why do ya'll expect common man to follow the law?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Myth_buster_1 said:


> If you talk about law, regardless where drugs are being used or where prostitution is taking place action still needs to be taken.
> FIR should also be filed against Uzma for prostitution.


The fact the this matters more(which has not even been proved at all), is really sickening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Baghial said:


> here the FIR..
> 
> 
> View attachment 636054




The FIR contained Pakistan Penal Code’s sections 337 A1 (doing any act with the intention of thereby causing hurt to any person), 337 F2 (doing any act with the intention of causing hurt to any person), 337 L2 (causeing hurt which does not endanger life), 355 (assault or criminal force with intent to dishonour a person) and 506 (criminal intimidation).


----------



## Myth_buster_1

WAJsal said:


> Prostitution ilzam koey bhe laga sakta hai, not to mean it but i can say someone you know is a prostitute proof naam key aik cheez bhe hotey hain. And this is should not be a concern, what should matter is how 2 women were violated and beaten. And unsuprisingly we have people in our dear country justifying this ghunda gardey. Proof karo take them to the court, call the cops, file a case. Clear drug proof tha toh. And im not sure about the house, its not been confirmed yet.



brahh,,, wake up!!! 
Uzma was staying in Malik's daughter's house.... his son-in-law was uzma's sugar daddy... 
NO pakistani sharif khandan ki larki would visit someone's husband. ab ap bachay nahi hai samaj lay kay when a model is staying at someone's house their is some adult stuff going on.. 
prostitution is not done with a contract signed unfortunately but its a common sense to believe uzma was staying in the house for monetary favor in return for extra services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Baghial said:


> my forefathers were buried there, so a littel respect sidd,
> my village is just on bharia,s outer edge,.'
> . about 30 odd village s are still spared from iblees greed'
> but older graveyard is under the million dollars buildings now, about 100 kanals
> 
> and 6.000 shamlat illegally taken by malik riaz, with help from supreme court. verdict,
> 
> 
> the next land grab scam is in GAWDAR,
> i wonder when that will be breaking news on tv
> 
> malik riaz nephew is the main , escobar there.............about 65.000 acres,



I didn't mean to disrespect anyone. 

I gave you the most practical solution to your problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Myth_buster_1 said:


> brahh,,, wake up!!!
> Uzma was staying in Malik's daughter's house.... his son-in-law was uzma's sugar daddy...
> NO pakistani sharif khandan ki larki would visit someone's husband. ab ap bachay nahi hai samaj lay kay when a model is staying at someone's house their is some adult stuff going on..
> prostitution is not done with a contract signed unfortunately but its a common sense to believe uzma was staying in the house for monetary favor in return for extra services.


Fortunately youre not the judge, jury and executioner. Poorey message mein you didnt bother about the real issue and in turn you thought hey its fine cuz they were prostitutes. There are some laws, she could have easily gathered proof of drugs and even the said affair, do you believe this is the way to act? Would you say youre justifying their action of ghunda gardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Hi, this happens in every city around the world.
> When grave yard gets too old and abandoned then it should be either relocated as long as it does not belong to a islamic figure.



Why only Islamic figure?


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Should their not be FIR against the model for prostitution drugs and alcohol? She was staying at malki's daughter's house and she ignored repeated demand to leave her house and her husband. Anybody in malik's place would do the same thing.
> Btw what does Islam or Pakistani law say against prostitution extra marital affair vs assault?


Crimical Case should be build in whom's vicinity The Drugs and Prostitution activities were going on too. think about this spectrum

in FIR they are trying to pick the weakest fingers while entirely ignoring the Wadda Paya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Myth_buster_1 said:


> If action needs to be taken then both should be charged. Malik's daughter for an assault and uzma for prostitution and drugs.



Assault is on the video. Malik Riaz's daughter gets done for that along with her guards.

Prostitution and drugs there is no evidence. Who bought the drugs and from whom? Where is the proof of prostitution transaction?

Malik Riaz's son-in-law will go to jail if Prostitution and Drugs charges are slapped. His house therefore drugs are automatically assumed to be his possession and he would be assumed to the buyer/payer for the assumed service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

For God sake, can't we just have 01 Topic for this bloody incident?

For every video released, a new Topic and/or multiple Topics for the same vid.

Seriously, who cares about these people? Are they even relevant?

@waz @BHarwana @LeGenD @Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Verve said:


> Assault is on the video. Malik Riaz's daughter gets done for that along with her guards.
> 
> Prostitution and drugs there is no evidence. Who bought the drugs and from whom? Where is the proof of prostitution transaction?
> 
> Malik Riaz's son-in-law will go to jail if Prostitution and Drugs charges are slapped. His house therefore drugs are automatically assumed to be his possession and he would be assumed to the buyer/payer for the assumed service.


That's why no one is shedding a slight light in that direction. It would get more complicated


----------



## Handshake

useless Pakistanis got another topic to discuss,Pakistanis Khooni liberal tabqa has nothing to do in life,All they need attention of chutyas on Twitter to get famous.
what a disgusting generation we got.
Someone has to work on new generation otherwise we are completely lost.


----------



## Syed1.

They are bleeding, scared and begging for mercy and certain people are fixated on what they might be doing in their private time because the girls activity do not align with these keyboard warriors values. Bhai apnay kaam se kaam rakho, they have to answer to Allah themselves. You dont have to be their lawyer. 


If you are more concerned about their activities than them being subjected to physical and sexual harrassment then you are part of the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baghial

Verve said:


> Assault is on the video. Malik Riaz's daughter gets done for that along with her guards.
> 
> Prostitution and drugs there is no evidence. Who bought the drugs and from whom? Where is the proof of prostitution transaction?
> 
> Malik Riaz's son-in-law will go to jail if Prostitution and Drugs charges are slapped. His house therefore drugs are automatically assumed to be his possession and he would be assumed to the buyer/payer for the assumed service.



am not sure but sec 337f or 337 l , deals in this matter, which is included in FIR


----------



## gangsta_rap

how come its always stupid pricks with nice houses like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Myth_buster_1 said:


> How is this an act of terrorism? So just because a celebrity house was broken in is now an act of terrorism? Why is it in our blood to give high status to celebs? WTF!
> Lets be realistic, this is nothing but prostitution deal gone bad. I have never heard of her name before so how did she get such a nice expensive house that even a hard working civilian can only dream about!
> She might have done something that must have ticked off the malik family so they decided to teach her a lesson.
> Not justifying this action but we should not make her into a heroine just because she is standing against the elite.
> Its like you are a drug dealer and you provide ur joints to alot of influential people... if one of their amma or abbu come over to your house and beat you up because u are selling drugs to them do you think you deserve to be beaten? YES, because both prostitution and drugs are illegal in Pakistan. If you want to talk about justice then it should start from the people first that way corrupt people will not be elected again.


I see use of excessive force by a PARTY to intimidate and/or harm two unarmed individuals inside a house in PRIVATE CAPACITY. How can this be justified?

In a supposedly civilized society, one citizen should not have the right to 'invade' home of another citizen with the intent to victimize anybody within FOR ANY REASON. Imagine this becoming a norm...

Should WE all adhere to LAW OF THE JUNGLE to address our disputes, or should WE consider CIVILIZED OPTIONS for the needful? I would advice the LATTER option.

POLICE raiding a house on legitimate grounds is completely understandable _*but*_ nobody should do this in PRIVATE CAPACITY for any reason.

I understand and openly assert that the profession of acting is both over-celebrated and overpaid in Pakistan. While professional actors work hard to ENTERTAIN the masses and deserve a decent living, they are not NATIONAL HEROES by any measure. _*True*_ NATIONAL HEROES of any country are its scientists, teachers, scholars, and soldiers, all of whom work hard and serve in their respective ways without much fanfare, and many among these are unable to make a decent living regardless. This is a CULTURAL PROBLEM.

Yes, prostitution should be discouraged as a profession and practice in any part of the country but isn't this the responsibility of Pakistani LAW & ORDER system? A citizen can REPORT these occurrences in private capacity but LAW must take its course in addressing these occurrences afterwards.

What kind of a society YOU desire, friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Private property some one's home assaulted people in horror this is terrorism. 

If governemnt cant do anything then i am against imran khan and Pakistan is very bad country to live in.


----------



## waz

*Yes folks can we have it all in here. *


----------



## AsianLion

Hiraa said:


> I will not comment on ther personal matter. Thats a discussion for another thread. But raiding someone’s house with 12 gunmen? Assaulting, mishandling them, destruction of the girls property and threating to rape and kill them?
> I see ISI to threaten the girls was mentioned as well.
> 
> This is what an unjust system looks like. Nobody will touch “his majesty’s daughters” and instead will get 1 kanal free plot in Bahria Town to keep quite.




Yes tragic to see this happen in Lahore. What the hell ISI doing in domestic affairs of Pakistan, pathetic to see ISI name dragged like this...what is ISI, hire a gunda force now in Pakistan?.

Pathetic abuse of power. Stand with innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

minister of humain and demons rights!!!


----------



## Hum555

waz said:


> *Yes folks can we have it all in here. *


OK WILL POST HERE FROM NOW ON THANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Truth is out Hasaan Khan and Uzma Khan:

Usman Malik wife talks, trying to save marriage:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nasr

Bottles of Alcohol and Cocaine!!! And that too right smack in the middle of Ramadan!!! Wow!! Just wow!!! 

These scum ought to be stripped of their Pakistani citizenship and thrown out of Pakistan, permanently.

Money corrupts, power corrupts and such people have ZERO RIGHT to claim to be Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Baghial said:


> minister of humain and demons rights!!!
> 
> View attachment 636060



uske payt per kyon laat marte ho. uski jawan beti hai


----------



## Vortex

Do someone know what was the main issue between the 2 parties ?


----------



## Baghial

for me the most disturbing and disgusting part of the video is when the daughter of Malik Riaz asked her paid goon armed guard to molest the hapless woman. ( utmost filth Pashmina Malik)
LIKE FATHER/LIKE DAUGHTER!


----------



## Nasr

Vortex said:


> Do someone know what was the main issue between the 2 parties ?



The woman in the second video (Amna something) walked in on her husband's other house (in a country of 220 million, with rife poverty, some have two homes!!!). Caught him with two girls, having an affair, drinking Alcohol and sniffing Cocaine, during Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Baghial said:


> MALIK RIAZ BERRIYA TOWN IS OWNER OF EVERY HOUSE IN TOWN, U DIDNT KNEW THAT,
> 
> ALL RECORDS ARE WITH BERRIYA TOWN, NOT WITH GOVT, HAHHAAH


Mr this thing happened in Defence not Bahria Town. At least get your facts straight



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> There are multiple crimes in this case...1 x case against Uzma for Fornication .. 2nd case against the* Aunty *for the charges as i mentioned above, even if property belonged to Usman, it will have to established whether the Aunty was allowed on the premises....this case is not as straight as it appears


If Usman dies property will go to Aunty and her child not Uzma so she doesn't need to enter a house owned by her husband even if he was hiding that house from her.



Syed1. said:


> They are bleeding, scared and begging for mercy and certain people are fixated on what they might be doing in their private time because the girls activity do not align with these keyboard warriors values. Bhai apnay kaam se kaam rakho, they have to answer to Allah themselves. You dont have to be their lawyer.
> 
> 
> If you are more concerned about their activities than them being subjected to physical and sexual harrassment then you are part of the problem.


Sorry what they are doing is a crime in Islamic law punishable by 100 lashes Mr. ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW have set limits if you break them don't expect to be rewarded by 21 Gun salute. Malik Riaz is a Mafia but if you have seen entire video the women has caught her husband and the other girl pretty much in the act

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TsAr

Daal mein zaroor khuch kala ha .....On a serious note kitni vali ha humhari awam, ab kasi ko corona kia fiqar nai, PIA plane crash tu jaisay huwa hi nai...


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Zarvan said:


> Sorry what they are doing is a crime in Islamic law punishable by 100 lashes Mr. ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW have set limits if you break them don't expect to be rewarded by 21 Gun salute. Malik Riaz is a Mafia but if you have seen entire video the women has caught her husband and the other girl pretty much in the act



There are two issues at play. Firstly, the couple were involved in an adulterous relationship. This is morally unacceptable and should not be tolerated. Secondly, the wife barged in with armed guards to basically assault and cause harm to a person. This is taking the law into your own hands and is also unacceptable. Both actions are wrong. Can’t say one is worse than the other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## appliedfor

Nasr said:


> Bottles of Alcohol and Cocaine!!! And that too right smack in the middle of Ramadan!!! Wow!! Just wow!!!
> 
> These scum ought to be stripped of their Pakistani citizenship and thrown out of Pakistan, permanently.
> 
> Money corrupts, power corrupts and such people have ZERO RIGHT to claim to be Muslim.


Chaand raat thi bhaii..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Nasr said:


> Bottles of Alcohol and Cocaine!!! And that too right smack in the middle of Ramadan!!! Wow!! Just wow!!!
> 
> These scum ought to be stripped of their Pakistani citizenship and thrown out of Pakistan, permanently.
> 
> Money corrupts, power corrupts and such people have ZERO RIGHT to claim to be Muslim.




Any photos of above stuff??


----------



## Zarvan

Syed1. said:


> I don't need to be quoted by filthy Taliban supporting rats like you. Get lost mullah pig.
> 
> 
> What does Islam say should be the punishment for those who support killers of school children It is a travesty that filth like you is allowed to post on PDF.


This is what Islam says Mr if you want to break laws of Islam go ahead but stop distorting what Islam says

UZMA KHAN JUST BOTCHED HER OWN CASE I HAVE READ THE FIR AND I HAVE SEEN THE VIDEOS. UZMA WAS NOT SITTING WITH HER SISTER WHEN ATTACK TOOK PLACE SHE WAS SITTING WITH THE GUY AND HUMA WAS COMING OUT OF OTHER ROOM.


----------



## Trango Towers

What a drama....
All because the wife isnt putting out and husband is banging an actress.
Strange people. Now the whole world knows usmans wife is a bitch and he is a dog. Uzma has a rep now too. Everyone is famous.

Why were Bahria guards with the women entering the house if they have nothing to do with malik Riaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crusher

LeGenD said:


> *In a supposedly civilized society, one citizen should not have the right to 'invade' home of another citizen with the intent to victimize anybody within FOR ANY REASON. Imagine this becoming a norm...*
> 
> Should WE all adhere to LAW OF THE JUNGLE to address our disputes, or should WE consider CIVILIZED OPTIONS for the needful? I would advice the LATTER option.
> 
> POLICE raiding a house on legitimate grounds is completely understandable _*but*_ nobody should do this in PRIVATE CAPACITY for any reason.
> 
> I understand and openly assert that the profession of acting is both over-celebrated and overpaid in Pakistan. While professional actors work hard to ENTERTAIN the masses and deserve a decent living, they are not NATIONAL HEROES by any measure. _*True*_ NATIONAL HEROES of any country are its scientists, teachers, scholars, and soldiers, all of whom work hard and serve in their respective ways without much fanfare, and many among these are unable to make a decent living regardless. This is a CULTURAL PROBLEM.
> 
> Yes, prostitution should be discouraged as a profession and practice in any part of the country but isn't this the responsibility of Pakistani LAW & ORDER system? A citizen can REPORT these occurrences in private capacity but LAW must take its course in addressing these occurrences afterwards.
> 
> What kind of a society YOU desire, friend?



In Germany even your landlord cannot enter into your house without your "permission" which he has to request before coming to your house. And this is considered the legal right of the tenant to exercise his privacy in the premises of his house. So let alone anyone else entering your house without your permission. In Germany it would by a straight forward case to involve police or judicial system. Such is the sanctity of "the right of privacy" in the premises of your house for all citizens in Germany irrespective of their class or status in the society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raider 21

AsianLion said:


> Truth is out Hasaan Khan and Uzma Khan:
> 
> Usman Malik wife talks, trying to save marriage:


That justifies the mistreatment, harassment and terrorising for personal reasons. Might as well check on the neighbours on what they are doing too. And then add a religious certificate on where they'll be going after death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crusher

So the plot is twisted the house didn't belong to uzma khan but rather belonged to the husband of the same woman who did "thukai" of uzma khan because she was doing "rang raliyan" with her husband in their second house despite repeated warnings by the wife of usman malik. It looks quite complicated case than I had thought in the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

No one is mentioning the fact that her husband was with these yateem girls doing cocain and alcohol. The moral value of these bechari actresses.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Myth_buster_1

LeGenD said:


> I see use of excessive force by a PARTY to intimidate and/or harm two unarmed individuals inside a house in PRIVATE CAPACITY. How can this be justified?
> 
> In a supposedly civilized society, one citizen should not have the right to 'invade' home of another citizen with the intent to victimize anybody within FOR ANY REASON. Imagine this becoming a norm...
> 
> Should WE all adhere to LAW OF THE JUNGLE to address our disputes, or should WE consider CIVILIZED OPTIONS for the needful? I would advice the LATTER option.
> 
> POLICE raiding a house on legitimate grounds is completely understandable _*but*_ nobody should do this in PRIVATE CAPACITY for any reason.
> 
> I understand and openly assert that the profession of acting is both over-celebrated and overpaid in Pakistan. While professional actors work hard to ENTERTAIN the masses and deserve a decent living, they are not NATIONAL HEROES by any measure. _*True*_ NATIONAL HEROES of any country are its scientists, teachers, scholars, and soldiers, all of whom work hard and serve in their respective ways without much fanfare, and many among these are unable to make a decent living regardless. This is a CULTURAL PROBLEM.
> 
> Yes, prostitution should be discouraged as a profession and practice in any part of the country but isn't this the responsibility of Pakistani LAW & ORDER system? A citizen can REPORT these occurrences in private capacity but LAW must take its course in addressing these occurrences afterwards.
> 
> What kind of a society YOU desire, friend?



I see what your point is *"innocent until proven guilty"*.
In that case PPP MQM PMLN ANP TTP PTM thugs drug lords are roaming around free because the law can not persecute them because they have found loop holes in the system which they have been taking advantage of and not just because of incompetent justice system. 

This case is no different from Nawaz or zardari supporters who claim their leader is innocent of any wrong doing because they are simply *"innocent until proven guilty"*! 

It should not take a genius to figure out when a filthy rich mediocre looking man comes home with a new women from a club he is just using his wealth to get what he wants. 
Or you cant say that a gold diggers are innocent until proven guilty are innocent and are just looking for a true soul mate and are being misunderstood for going after rich man's money. 

In Uzma's case, she was just giving favors to malik's son in law in return for monetary gains. 
She along with malik's son in law should be investigated for involvement in prostitution, drugs, and alcohol consumption. 
You can not just pass this as a "personal matter" since all three are crimes according to Pakistani law.



T|/|T said:


> No one is mentioning the fact that her husband was with these yateem girls doing cocain and alcohol. The moral value of these bechari actresses.



bro this is what i am trying to say. These kind of stupid stuff get toooooooooo much fking attention in Pakistan and awam want to waist government's valuable time when such deals go bad for them. I bet she is also going to join #metoo movement while actual victim of much more horrific crimes go unnoticed.



El Sidd said:


> Why only Islamic figure?


What would you do if you find out that your house which you spend all your life savings is sitting on top of 1000 year old grave yard that no one knew of until recently? 
or how about the fact that densely population countries like Bangladesh where their is hardly any more land left should do when they are running out of place to build new houses for the people who are alive? 
Any unattended abandoned grave yard that is over 200 300 years old should be relocated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Myth_buster_1 said:


> What would you do if you find out that your house which you spend all your life savings is sitting on top of 1000 year old grave yard that no one knew of until recently?
> or how about the fact that densely population countries like Bangladesh where their is hardly any more land left should do when they are running out of place to build new houses for the people who are alive?
> Any unattended abandoned grave yard that is over 200 300 years old should be relocated.



unless a road is to be paved, i would leave it alone.

these illegal concentration camps of bahria town should be confiscated.


----------



## AsianLion

2 incidents in few days using Armed Forces of Pakistan's names. 

Army Colonel ki biwi and now ISI will pick u up. What it means now!!!!

Is there a SOP defined here.


----------



## El Sidd

AsianLion said:


> Is there a SOP defined here.



yes
khawateenz are bhari than zardari.
no panga

also its routine. i once asked a guy to move his car so one can avoid the sewage stream and he said look at the vanity plates it says Badshah and i must wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

El Sidd said:


> unless a road is to be paved, i would leave it alone.
> 
> these illegal concentration camps of bahria town should be confiscated.



But thats not how it works. 
When you have over crowded population then such abandoned graveyard should be relocated.
Even in western alot of towns are built on either battle grounds or old grave yards. 
I used to live in a house in UK that was haunted and later found out that the entire neighborhood is sitting on top of ancient grave yard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

Apparently, both parties are at fault over here. Two wrongs cannot make a right.

I just wonder, why is there no video for the husband, I mean how influential are these people, they only made viral the stuff which they wanted to. You cannot even find the guy anywhere on social media. 

On the other hand, once got caught, I see both actresses wearing proper dupatta, nicely covered up, perhaps, they know how to gain public sympathy. 

Further, where be the Mera Jism meri marzi brigade, why don't they come up and speak about the issue on hand?

On another note, I wonder, if this was not Malik Riaz's family which has done it, would the public response still be the same? 

What amazes me is that people so easily claim to have contacts with people in state departments, why is the state quiet and do nothing about it, isn't it fishy, they know they cannot or do not want to eliminate this. Hence it stays. 

The corrupt elite shall fear the day when they get dragged by common people from their houses for the treatment which they truly deserve.


----------



## El Sidd

Myth_buster_1 said:


> But thats not how it works.
> When you have over crowded population then such abandoned graveyard should be relocated.
> Even in western alot of towns are built on either battle grounds or old grave yards.
> I used to live in a house in UK that was haunted and later found out that the entire neighborhood is sitting on top of ancient grave yard.



the future is in small stand alone communities. 

people will adapt accordingly. give up on the city of dreams


----------



## Myth_buster_1

El Sidd said:


> the future is in small stand alone communities.
> 
> people will adapt accordingly. give up on the city of dreams



and which nation is doing that exactly? Even in US all big cities are interlinked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Myth_buster_1 said:


> and which nation is doing that exactly? Even in US all big cities are interlinked!



US has infrastructure problems and is keen to move on from this concept living as well.


----------



## loanranger

Baghial said:


> 20% OF women living there are second illegal secret wife,s of some one?


Why 20% ?


----------



## El Sidd

loanranger said:


> Why 20% ?



uski marzi jo percentage lagale.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

El Sidd said:


> US has infrastructure problems and is keen to move on from this concept living as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Myth_buster_1 said:


>



RIP


----------



## Myth_buster_1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

El Sidd said:


> uski marzi jo percentage lagale.


Marzi ki bat nahi hoti logic ki bat hoti hai.
Anyways Uzma deserved it because she tried to play the victim card by posting stuff on media. Shouldn't she also have posted to everyone oh FYI I was sleeping with that womens husband ! 
She chose to tell her part only. Theek hai kutt pari hai ussay and uskay liye the wife was wrong. But baki sab is on Uzma. She is destroying families ! 
She posted stuff on media in a malicious way. Now I hope she gets charged with all punishments that get charged with Zinnah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

loanranger said:


> Marzi ki bat nahi hoti logic ki bat hoti hai.
> Anyways Uzma deserved it because she tried to play the victim card by posting stuff on media. Shouldn't she also have posted to everyone oh FYI I was sleeping with that womens husband !
> She chose to tell her part only. Theek hai kutt pari hai ussay and uskay liye the wife was wrong. But baki sab is on Uzma. She is destroying families !
> She posted stuff on media in a malicious way. Now I hope she gets charged with all punishments that get charged with Zinnah !



no bro she was preaching Islam in her husband's house.


----------



## El Sidd

loanranger said:


> Marzi ki bat nahi hoti logic ki bat hoti hai.
> Anyways Uzma deserved it because she tried to play the victim card by posting stuff on media. Shouldn't she also have posted to everyone oh FYI I was sleeping with that womens husband !
> She chose to tell her part only. Theek hai kutt pari hai ussay and uskay liye the wife was wrong. But baki sab is on Uzma. She is destroying families !
> She posted stuff on media in a malicious way. Now I hope she gets charged with all punishments that get charged with Zinnah !



dude there is no logic in this at all.

so just make random stats up for fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

El Sidd said:


> dude there is no logic in this at all.
> 
> so just make random stats up for fun



u r such a troll. half of the time u dont even know what you are saying.

Look who came to these prostitute sisters rescue. 
The one and only waqar chakka. 
All these media wallay mafia coming together to protect each other even if they are in the wrong.


----------



## El Sidd

Myth_buster_1 said:


> u r such a troll. half of the time u dont even know what you are saying.
> 
> Look who came to these prostitute sisters rescue.
> The one and only waqar chakka.
> All these media wallay mafia coming together to protect each other even if they are in the wrong.



if it helps all political parties and figures like Immie boy are in his pockets.

so just live in his world man. why make a big deal out of it all of a sudden.

current pm is impressed by him. just see the bahria threads and the posters. 

there is nothing to troll here. life is trolling everyone already

fyi.... 0 users 203 guests watching this thread. go figure 
.


----------



## R Wing

Handshake said:


> useless Pakistanis got another topic to discuss,Pakistanis Khooni liberal tabqa has nothing to do in life,All they need attention of chutyas on Twitter to get famous.
> what a disgusting generation we got.
> Someone has to work on new generation otherwise we are completely lost.



It's the same everywhere. Grow up. How old are you?

People here are not gossiping --- they are lamenting the unequal application of the law (poor vs. rich/powerful.)


----------



## Lincoln

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265690896718323712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265692271363710982



The actress might have done wrong but under no circumstance did the woman have the right to raid a home, hold a person at gunpoint, harass, and destroy and injure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Trango Towers said:


> What a drama....
> All because the wife isnt putting out and husband is banging an actress.
> Strange people. Now the whole world knows usmans wife is a bitch and he is a dog. Uzma has a rep now too. Everyone is famous.
> 
> Why were Bahria guards with the women entering the house if they have nothing to do with malik Riaz



I’ve come to know females with money, can’t perform if their life depended on it. The man hunts to satisfy himself. But if this happened in the US Malik Riaz daughter would be shot dead for trespassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

AsianLion said:


> Truth is out Hasaan Khan and Uzma Khan:
> 
> Usman Malik wife talks, trying to save marriage:



"Truth"? Just because she said so?

Let me make it absolutely clear. Even if her husband was cheating on her by having the best drug-fueled sex of his life with Uzma Khan, neither our religion nor our laws (nor common decency) allows her to use 12 male guards to beat up Uzma Khan and her sister. Therefore, she has lost the moral high ground.

The only thing that our religion and our laws allow is the pursuit of justice by furnishing irrefutable proof of your claims through the proper channels.

Please be absolutely clear about this. I am NOT saying that Uzma Khan is innocent but that does not change my point. BTW, where's the video of Usman getting the same treatment?



Alternatiiv said:


> The actress might have done wrong but under no circumstance did the woman have the right to raid a home, hold a person at gunpoint, harass, and destroy and injure.



Exactly. 

But some sick minded people here have such a f*cking warped view of our beautiful religion that they actually think that Uzma Khan deserved it! 

There is absolutely no place for this kind of thuggery in our religion and in our laws regardless of the claimed crime of Uzma Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## loanranger

R Wing said:


> But some sick minded people here have such a f*cking warped view of our beautiful religion that they actually think that Uzma Khan deserved it!


Someone who is in an illegal relationship with someones husband. 
Someone who broke someone's family.
What does such a person deserve?
What does a wife do when her man is taken by someone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Alternatiiv said:


> The actress might have done wrong but under no circumstance did the woman have the right to raid a home, hold a person at gunpoint, harass, and destroy and injure.



If you were in her situation what would you do? dont tell me that you would simply walk away because 99% of pakistani men would beat the sh1t out of a man who is having an affair with his wife.

Lets just agree that Malik's daughter did wrong by attacking those prostitutes... but even in the most liberal society a husband sued his wife's boyfriend and won millions because he was able to prove the court that his wife BF caused his relationship with his wife to end.
Malik's daughter has a stronger case against her specially in Pakistan where premarital relationship is against the law.
I hope she sues those prostitute and wins what ever money they have after paying her bailable arrest..


----------



## loanranger

PakFactor said:


> But if this happened in the US Malik Riaz daughter would be shot dead for trespassing.


That house was not uzma khans. It was Usmans. Meaning the wife came to her own husband's home and found another women there with her husband PRESENT aswell. So how is it trespassing?
Please know your facts before discussing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

loanranger said:


> Marzi ki bat nahi hoti logic ki bat hoti hai.
> Anyways Uzma deserved it because she tried to play the victim card by posting stuff on media. Shouldn't she also have posted to everyone oh FYI I was sleeping with that womens husband !
> She chose to tell her part only. Theek hai kutt pari hai ussay and uskay liye the wife was wrong. But baki sab is on Uzma. She is destroying families !
> She posted stuff on media in a malicious way. Now I hope she gets charged with all punishments that get charged with Zinnah !



You bloody retard. What kind of backward cave did you crawl out of? Do you have no sense of the reality of your religion and your laws?

First you say that she "deserved it" --- then you _casually_ say "Theek hai kutt pari hai ussay and uskay liye the wife was wrong." Pick one. 

Secondly, is just Uzma "destroying families" or MAYBE Usman is even more responsible (given that he's the married one with a kid)? Oh no, but let's gang up on the female for the claimed "Zinnah!" 

It is small minded dimwits like you who can't separate a claimed crime and the appropriate response -- you CANNOT get 12 men to beat up a woman because she is having an affair with your husband under ISLAM and under the CONSTITUTION. PLEASE GET THIS THROUGH YOUR THICK SKULL. 

Islam ONLY allows a punishment for _zinnah_ after many criteria are met and if/when the authority of the area (in this case, the justice system), after considering all evidence, deems that a sin was committed. Why are you getting so pumped up when none of this was happened? 

If you want to defend Islam, learn Islam first. Islam DOES NOT allow you to devise your own punishment (for example, get a woman beaten up and abused by 12 paid guards) because you caught her doing something or because you feel that she is fornicating with your husband. Can your pea-sized brain comprehend this?



Myth_buster_1 said:


> If you were in her situation what would you do? dont tell me that you would simply walk away because 99% of pakistani men would beat the sh1t out of a man who is having an affair with his wife.
> 
> Lets just agree that Malik's daughter did wrong by attacking those prostitutes... but even in the most liberal society a husband sued his wife's boyfriend and won millions because he was able to prove the court that his wife BF caused his relationship with his wife to end.
> Malik's daughter has a stronger case against her specially in Pakistan where premarital relationship is against the law.
> I hope she sues those prostitute and wins what ever money they have after paying her bailable arrest..



This woman could have beaten up Uzma Khan in a one on one brawl if she was that emotionally charged. 

Getting 12 male guards to beat up women is just absurd. Get them to beat up your husband, who is the man you have a child with first --- oh wait, he's Malik Riaz's wife's nephew and very close to Malik Riaz's children. Oops. 

And, like you said, simply sue the woman and your husband and get a good pay cheque.



Myth_buster_1 said:


> do u or not agree that most of pakistani female models actress etc are high level prostitutes. i think pakistan does have a law against prostitution so should they be arrested? if ur ama finds out would she not want to beat up the girl u were with last night? trust me she would if she had the capacity... i.e guards and money...
> both parties are at fault in this case according to pakistani law.



You can "want" to do many things --- but the law did not allow this wife to get 12 guards to beat up another woman. 

First and foremost, she should get them to beat up her husband if that's her style of justice. 

Secondly, prostitution must be proven in court with irrefutable proof. It's quite likely that Usman was Uzma's sugar daddy and they were engaged in illicit relationships outside of wedlock (illegal in Pakistan and in Islam) -- BUT neither our religion's laws nor our country's laws allow anyone to react this way or take the law into heir own hands. Also, prostitution means very specific transactions just for sex. These are more like mistresses. Still illegal, but there's a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

R Wing said:


> You bloody retard. What kind of backward cave did you crawl out of? Do you have no sense of the reality of your religion and your laws?
> 
> First you say that she "deserved it" --- then you _casually_ say "Theek hai kutt pari hai ussay and uskay liye the wife was wrong." Pick one.
> 
> Secondly, is just Uzma "destroying families" or MAYBE Usman is even more responsible (given that he's the married one with a kid)? Oh no, but let's gang up on the female for the claimed "Zinnah!"
> 
> It is small minded dimwits like you who can't separate a claimed crime and the appropriate response -- you CANNOT get 12 men to beat up a woman because she is having an affair with your husband under ISLAM and under the CONSTITUTION. PLEASE GET THIS THROUGH YOUR THICK SKULL.
> 
> Islam ONLY allows a punishment for _zinnah_ after many criteria are met and if/when the authority of the area (in this case, the justice system), after considering all evidence, deems that a sin was committed. Why are you getting so pumped up when none of this was happened?
> 
> If you want to defend Islam, learn Islam first. Islam DOES NOT allow you to devise your own punishment (for example, get a woman beaten up and abused by 12 paid guards) because you caught her doing something or because you feel that she is fornicating with your husband. Can your pea-sized brain comprehend this?



A simple assault i.e slaps and minor cuts that is not life threatening is a less of a crime but prostitution i.e spending nights with a rich man for monetary gains with abundance of alcohol and drugs presence is a form of prostitution which has more severe consequences in Pakistani, Islamic and even in US laws. 

I believe Uzma should be charged for solicitation of prostitution and husband for hiring prostitute for pleasure. and malik's daughter for simple assault. 
And I believe the daughter is separating from her husband so then she should sue her ex-husband and Uzma causing to break up a relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

HammerHead081 said:


> If her husband is having affair with other girls, divorce the husband... why are you assaulting the women?



But where's the disgusting flexing of corrupted power in that?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

R Wing said:


> Secondly, is just Uzma "destroying families" or MAYBE Usman is even more responsible (given that he's the married one with a kid)? Oh no, but let's gang up on the female for the claimed "Zinnah!"


They are EQUALLY responsible. Both may be punished equally. Why do you think the man is more responsible because of having a child??? Both are Equally wrong

As for the rest yes agreed the wife is in the wrong for beating the women and causing damage to the house. Oh wait actually that wasn't Uzmas house. It was her husbands other house that she paid for indirectly
Didn't know that now did you.

Lastly Uzma is already asking from money from their family to drop the case.
So keep that in mind aswell.
You are abusing and fighting with me over a family breaker caught red handed with in another mans house.




Kindly watch this statement from the wife of Usman.
I hope you feel embarrassed now.
Keep your tongue in your control next time. Otherwise I can speak aswell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Knuckles said:


> If they think ISI will be used to bring further harm to them, they are day dreaming way too much. However if it is really possible and does happen, then I cannot comment on what role the ISI was actually made for.....national interest or petty affairs.



Mainly the national interest, fortunately. 

But don't forget that an ex DG ISI is on the board of WAK Gas, run by an ultra-corrupt family who not only have NAB references against them but have also had the London High Court rule against them for a property on Billionaire's Row there! Ye tau haal hai Defenders of the Nation ka. And lest we forget an ex COAS serving MBS in Saudi...

And Malik Riaz is on _record_ during a TV interview saying that he has bribed ISI generals -- as well as judges and everybody else. He also has dozens of recently retired generals in his company --- including ISI ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

R Wing said:


> Secondly, prostitution must be proven in court with irrefutable proof. It's quite likely that Usman was Uzma's sugar daddy and they were engaged in illicit relationships outside of wedlock (illegal in Pakistan and in Islam) -- BUT neither our religion's laws nor our country's laws allow anyone to react this way or take the law into heir own hands. Also, prostitution means very specific transactions just for sex. These are more like mistresses. Still illegal, but there's a difference.



Good point.

But...... an assault is not a bigger crime then prostitution even in US. 
A gold digger is always after money so its safe to say she was after the money by offering her special services which again is "prostitution". 
All three should be charged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Myth_buster_1 said:


> A simple assault i.e slaps and minor cuts that is not life threatening is a less of a crime but prostitution i.e spending nights with a rich man for monetary gains with abundance of alcohol and drugs presence is a form of prostitution which has more severe consequences in Pakistani, Islamic and even in US laws.
> 
> I believe Uzma should be charged for solicitation of prostitution and husband for hiring prostitute for pleasure. and malik's daughter for simple assault.
> And I believe the daughter is separating from her husband so then she should sue her ex-husband and Uzma causing to break up a relationship.


Looool
My dear do you even know Pakistani society.
Alcohol and women are readily available and everyone partakes. 
Zinna in Islamic law is when teo witnesses actually see the male part inside the female. Even if they are lying on top of one another naked unless they see the male inside the female you cannot charge. But since when is Pakistan islamic. Here the bearded brigade get very excited but all are like molvi qavi. Can't wait to get their hands of Qandeel Balouch. So please be careful when quoting islam. You and I were not there and we disnt see it. One thing we did see was a break in and two two women were assaulted. This is clearly wrong. You think usman or uzma will admit to sex and alcohol? If not then your story has no grounds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R Wing

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Good point.
> 
> But...... an assault is not a bigger crime then prostitution even in US.
> A gold digger is always after money so its safe to say she was after the money by offering her special services which again is "prostitution".
> All three should be charged.



We only have proof of one crime right now --- so let's focus on that? The evidence of the rest will talk when the time comes.


----------



## loanranger

Myth_buster_1 said:


> A simple assault i.e slaps and minor cuts that is not life threatening is a less of a crime but prostitution i.e spending nights with a rich man for monetary gains with abundance of alcohol and drugs presence is a form of prostitution which has more severe consequences in Pakistani, Islamic and even in US laws.
> 
> I believe Uzma should be charged for solicitation of prostitution and husband for hiring prostitute for pleasure. and malik's daughter for simple assault.
> And I believe the daughter is separating from her husband so then she should sue her ex-husband and Uzma causing to break up a relationship.


Finnaly someone sensible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

R Wing said:


> This woman could have beaten up Uzma Khan in a one on one brawl if she was that emotionally charged.
> 
> Getting 12 male guards to beat up women is just absurd. Get them to beat up your husband, who is the man you have a child with first --- oh wait, he's Malik Riaz's wife's nephew and very close to Malik Riaz's children. Oops.
> 
> And, like you said, simply sue the woman and your husband and get a good pay cheque.
> 
> 
> 
> You can "want" to do many things --- but the law did not allow this wife to get 12 guards to beat up another woman.
> 
> First and foremost, she should get them to beat up her husband if that's her style of justice.



so your main complain is that this should have been a 1 vs 1 b!tch fight with no hair pulling and dupata snatching rules 
regardless of how many men or if alone.... it is still a crime but in this case morally justified but she should have also beaten up her husband..


----------



## loanranger

Trango Towers said:


> One thing we did see was a break in and two two women were assaulted.


Im sorry but it was not a break in. It was the her husbands own house. Meaning the wifes house. Yes they women and the husband were assaulted.That part is wrong but then again what right did these girls do.
They are already asking for money to drop the case

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

loanranger said:


> Im sorry but it was not a break in. It was the her husbands own house. Meaning the wifes house. Yes they women and the husband were assaulted.That part is wrong but then again what right did these girls do.
> They are already asking for money to drop the case


Oic....thank you for correcting me. I thought it was uzma's house.
Bro how much money are they asking....lol.


----------



## loanranger

Myth_buster_1 said:


> she should have also beaten up her husband..


Mera bhai she did beat her husband too and divorced him aswell. Her husband was present with those girls !
I have the videos too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

loanranger said:


> Someone who is in an illegal relationship with someones husband.
> Someone who broke someone's family.
> What does such a person deserve?
> What does a wife do when her man is taken by someone?



In my opinion, she deserves what our religion and our laws say:

That her crime must be evaluated by the relevant authorities and, once irrefutable proof has been presented (which we don't have) and the various strict requirements are fulfilled --- then, and only then, can the authorities (and only the authorities) sanction a punishment.

OUR RELIGION AND OUR LAWS DO NOT ALLOW THIS TYPE OF THUGGERY. Please be clear on this. I think you've been brainwashed by a village idiot maulvee or something.

And, lastly, whatever she deserves is one thing --- the real question is what the sleazy husband (who is married with a son) deserves. Much worse.

I hope you will take this time to learn about your religion's and your country's laws.

This wife could have killed both of them (husband and Uzma Khan if she caught them in bed together) and then surrendered to the police and served life in prison/gotten the death sentence (if she wanted to take this vigilante option, which I don't agree with and nor does our religion/legal system) OR she could have used the proper channels of furnishing proof, divorcing her husband and initiating legal action against Uzma Khan. This bullshit is neither here nor there.


----------



## Trango Towers

loanranger said:


> Mera bhai she did beat her husband too and divorced him aswell. Her husband was present with those girls !
> I have the videos too


If the husband was divorced and with these girls then the wife has no rights over the husband? Or did she divorce him after this incident? And how was the divorce so quick? This is a funny story



R Wing said:


> In my opinion, she deserves what our religion and our laws say:
> 
> That her crime must be evaluated by the relevant authorities and, once irrefutable proof has been presented (which we don't have) and the various strict requirements are fulfilled --- then, and only then, can the authorities (and only the authorities) sanction a punishment.
> 
> OUR RELIGION AND OUR LAWS DO NOT ALLOW THIS TYPE OF THUGGERY. Please be clear on this. I think you've been brainwashed by a village idiot maulvee or something.
> 
> And, lastly, whatever she deserves is one thing --- the real question is what the sleazy husband (who is married with a son) deserves. Much worse.
> 
> I hope you will take this time to learn about your religion's and your country's laws.
> 
> This wife could have killed both of them (husband and Uzma Khan if she caught them in bed together) and then surrendered to the police and served life in prison/gotten the death sentence (if she wanted to take this vigilante option, which I don't agree with and nor does our religion/legal system) OR she could have used the proper channels of furnishing proof, divorcing her husband and initiating legal action against Uzma Khan. This bullshit is neither here nor there.


Bro with respect do u live in pakistan?
I haven here 7 years now

1. What religion? Everyone talks a good talk but there is no islam here.
2. What laws? You got money you are innocent. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Also, to make it clear:

1.) THE WIFE
The wife, Amina, is NOT Malik Riaz's daughter.

2.) THE HUSBAND
The husband, Usman, is Beena Malik's (Malik Riaz's wife's) nephew. He's very close to Malik Riaz's immediate family and is often on trips with them, etc.

2.) MALIK RIAZ'S DAUGHTER
Malik Riaz's daughter was also on the scene (looks like Amber from the screengrab and from people who know them), probably because Amina (the wife) enlisted her help (guards, etc.) to go and harass Uzma and Huma Khan.

I hope this will help some members with their theories.

Can we pin this to the first post @waz @Bratva

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

R Wing said:


> We only have proof of one crime right now --- so let's focus on that? The evidence of the rest will talk when the time comes.



Thats the type of bullsh1t i hate braaahh!!!
This Pakistani showbizz mafia needs to be investigated just like every institution that this awam is going after. Why spare them for now? They are the one who have been destroying our society with their bullsh1t agenda... Almost every other model, actresses has a side hustle of prostitution which is illegal in Pakistani, Islamic and world's law.
Now you are just using "innocent until proven guilty" argument that every corrupt politician worshipers like to use for saving their masters. almost every sane educated person in Pakistan knows that Zardari, and Nawaz sharif Fked up this nation but in how many mega cases other then few million dollar corruption cases have they been extradited thats worth billions of dollars or treason with the nation??? they could easily come back to power with the pity cases they have been convicted of... and then again,, humara leader innocent hai BS. 
I am sure it wont be hard for them to trace out the deal between uzma prostitute and the husband.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

Trango Towers said:


> If the husband was divorced and with these girls then the wife has no rights over the husband? Or did she divorce him after this incident? And how was the divorce so quick? This is a funny story
> 
> 
> Bro with respect do u live in pakistan?
> I haven here 7 years now
> 
> 1. What religion? Everyone talks a good talk but there is no islam here.
> 2. What laws? You got money you are innocent. Period.



I not only live here but serve the homeland in ways only some on this forum know 

My point wasn't that people here are genuinely Islamic (they only think they are) or that justice here is quick and fair --- but that this thuggery has no place in our religion or in our laws. That's all. 

You can kick your husband's *** if you must kick somebody's ***. He's the one who broke a sacred commitment to you and your family. 

Peace.


----------



## loanranger

Trango Towers said:


> If the husband was divorced and with these girls then the wife has no rights over the husband? Or did she divorce him after this incident? And how was the divorce so quick? This is a funny story


Obviously after. Yar divorce main zada dair nahi lagti.




0:51 
When asked apka usman kay sath kiya taluq tha. Shes literally dead silent. 
Samjhadar kai liye ishara he kafi hai.
I am the first one to stand up for an oppressed women. This lady was not opressed. Shes just an home breaker.
The poor wife warned her five times before this. These people are very powerful. They could have vanished her and no one would even know this happened. The wife had the decency to get her hands dirty.




This is the real victim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

loanranger said:


> Im sorry but it was not a break in. It was the her husbands own house. Meaning the wifes house. Yes they women and the husband were assaulted.That part is wrong but then again what right did these girls do.
> They are already asking for money to drop the case



bro, in coming days things will not be in those prostitutes favor specially if malik's daughter decides to separate from her husband then she will expose them both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Thats the type of bullsh1t i hate braaahh!!!
> This Pakistani showbizz mafia needs to be investigated just like every institution that this awam is going after. Why spare them for now? They are the one who have been destroying our society with their bullsh1t agenda... Almost every other model, actresses has a side hustle of prostitution which is illegal in Pakistani, Islamic and world's law.
> Now you are just using "innocent until proven guilty" argument that every corrupt politician worshipers like to use for saving their masters. almost every sane educated person in Pakistan knows that Zardari, and Nawaz sharif Fked up this nation but in how many mega cases other then few million dollar corruption cases have they been extradited thats worth billions of dollars or treason with the nation??? they could easily come back to power with the pity cases they have been convicted of... and then again,, humara leader innocent hai BS.
> I am sure it wont be hard for them to trace out the deal between uzma prostitute and the husband.



Ah, we have an ABCD in our midst. Great. 

So, your overarching point seems to be that because the legal system here is weak, it is okay for a jilted wife to barge in and use 12 male guards to beat up a woman who her husband was cheating on her with? 

If you really think that, I hope your time on this forum remains limited. 

If the wife was THAT into vigilante justice, she should have killed Uzma and her husband if she caught them in the act --- and then accept whatever punishment was applicable under Pakistan's law. 

Each to his own --- peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

loanranger said:


> Obviously after. Yar divorce main zada dair nahi lagti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:51
> When asked apka usman kay sath kiya taluq tha. Shes literally dead silent.
> Samjhadar kai liye ishara he kafi hai.
> I am the first one to stand up for an oppressed women. This lady was not opressed. Shes just an home breaker.
> The poor wife warned her five times before this. These people are very powerful. They could have vanished her and no one would even know this happened. The wife had the decency to get her hands dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real victim.


even though i dont like malik riaz because of his corruption but I dont take blind sides... in this case i am siding with the daughter and only prostitutes and husband should be punished for illicit relationship which is a crime in pakistan.



R Wing said:


> Ah, we have an ABCD in our midst. Great.



So, your overarching point seems to be that because the legal system here is weak, it is okay for a jilted wife to barge in and use 12 male guards to beat up a woman who her husband was cheating on her with?

If you really think that, I hope your time on this forum remains limited.

If the wife was THAT into vigilante justice, she should have killed Uzma and her husband if she caught them in the act --- and then accept whatever punishment was applicable under Pakistan's law.

Each to his own --- peace.[/QUOTE]

kid, just take a break.... 
let the grown up talk here. 
maybe when your comprehension level becomes the same level as my foot then I will consider you worthy replying any further from this point since you failed to grasp anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Ye kise aur kay ghar may atekaaf bheti hoi theen? Matlab kuch bhinhahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kabira

loanranger said:


> They are EQUALLY responsible. Both may be punished equally. Why do you think the man is more responsible because of having a child??? Both are Equally wrong
> 
> As for the rest yes agreed the wife is in the wrong for beating the women and causing damage to the house. Oh wait actually that wasn't Uzmas house. It was her husbands other house that she paid for indirectly
> Didn't know that now did you.
> 
> Lastly Uzma is already asking from money from their family to drop the case.
> So keep that in mind aswell.
> You are abusing and fighting with me over a family breaker caught red handed with in another mans house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly watch this statement from the wife of Usman.
> I hope you feel embarrassed now.
> Keep your tongue in your control next time. Otherwise I can speak aswell.



Uzma Khan isn't home breaker but prostitute. Look at her home, do you think someone who done 2 bit roles can afford it? Its not simple story of love affair but prostitution, common in Pakistan TV/modelling industry. 

Its Usman fault for going to prostitute while having wife and kid at home. Now if his wife have any self respect, she should get divorce asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

loanranger said:


> Obviously after. Yar divorce main zada dair nahi lagti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:51
> When asked apka usman kay sath kiya taluq tha. Shes literally dead silent.
> Samjhadar kai liye ishara he kafi hai.
> I am the first one to stand up for an oppressed women. This lady was not opressed. Shes just an home breaker.
> The poor wife warned her five times before this. These people are very powerful. They could have vanished her and no one would even know this happened. The wife had the decency to get her hands dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real victim.


Well bro...
Having seen both videos I believe the wife. Uzma had trouble looking at the camera. Her body language was shifty. The wife was direct at the camera. 
Well interesting point is 10.30 get out of itakaf. 11pm alcohol and cocaine. Nice.
Welcome to Pakistan. 

Actually the biggest a5shole is the husband and sadly its Uzma and the wife getting the media attention

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clearly

Everyone calling the intruder lady ‘malik riaz’s daughter’ has confused the hell out of me. It doesn’t matter whos daughter she is but shes not his daughter. Many are still calling her that.

This Usman ghada is definitely Malik’s nephew. This is like Sharjah’s sheikh scandal. Except that there is an actual marriage and affair involved. 

I checked Uzma Khan’s instagram after this news and all she has been posting recently is Deeni quotes, forgiveness quotes etc. Social media is such a mask. 

All three parties need to land in jail there is no debate on that, debate should be on their sentence time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Trango Towers said:


> Well bro...
> Having seen both videos I believe the wife. Uzma had trouble looking at the camera. Her body language was shifty. The wife was direct at the camera.
> *Well interesting point is 10.30 get out of itakaf. 11pm alcohol and cocaine. Nice.*
> Welcome to Pakistan.
> 
> Actually the biggest a5shole is the husband and sadly its Uzma and the wife getting the media attention






Clearly said:


> Everyone calling the intruder lady ‘malik riaz’s daughter’ has confused the hell out of me. It doesn’t matter whos daughter she is but shes not his daughter. Many are still calling her that.
> 
> This Usman ghada is definitely Malik’s nephew. This is like Sharjah’s sheikh scandal. Except that there is an actual marriage and affair involved.
> 
> I checked Uzma Khan’s instagram after this news and all she has been posting recently is Deeni quotes, forgiveness quotes etc. Social media is such a mask.
> 
> All three parties need to land in jail there is no debate on that, debate should be on their sentence time.



yaar now im also confused but lets just from now on refer to the wife as wife and husband as husband until we get more clarification with names and relationships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

R Wing said:


> *I not only live here but serve the homeland in ways only some on this forum know *
> 
> My point wasn't that people here are genuinely Islamic (they only think they are) or that justice here is quick and fair --- but that this thuggery has no place in our religion or in our laws. That's all.
> 
> You can kick your husband's *** if you must kick somebody's ***. He's the one who broke a sacred commitment to you and your family.
> 
> Peace.



That makes it clear why Pakistan is in such a ****** up state for the last two decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

Trango Towers said:


> Well bro...
> Having seen both videos I believe the wife. Uzma had trouble looking at the camera. Her body language was shifty. The wife was direct at the camera.
> Well interesting point is 10.30 get out of itakaf. 11pm alcohol and cocaine. Nice.
> Welcome to Pakistan.
> 
> Actually the biggest a5shole is the husband and sadly its Uzma and the wife getting the media attention


Yeh ghair mard kai ghar main itekaf ho raha tha 
Malik riazs daughter has may complete sympathy. Hassan niazi is crazy to fight their case.
Yeah exactly look at their body language.
You were smart enough to get the feel of whos guilty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Waise humein eik bhi nahi milti aur us bandey ko 2 extra miley hui thein. Wah


----------



## loanranger

Stealth said:


> Ye kise aur kay ghar may atekaaf bheti hoi theen? Matlab kuch bhinhahahahah


Yeh tou kuch bhi nahi hai. Is forum ka lihaz kar raha hoon warna the videos I have . Those girls are absolute loosers.
The wife is completely right.


----------



## Clearly

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Waise humein eik bhi nahi milti aur us bandey ko 2 extra miley hui thein. Wah



Aur kuch log aise bhi atay hain.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

loanranger said:


> Yeh tou kuch bhi nahi hai. Is forum ka lihaz kar raha hoon warna the videos I have . Those girls are absolute loosers.
> The wife is completely right.



yaar tu bass myth_buster_1 censor board ko bhaj day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

R Wing said:


> I not only live here but serve the homeland in ways only some on this forum know


Good. Just know Uzma was not oppressed. Im the first one to stand up for women if case is genuine. Thanks to our argument you know what this girl really was. Just watch the videos and her body language.


R Wing said:


> You can kick your husband's *** if you must kick somebody's ***. He's the one who broke a sacred commitment to you and your family.


Oh bhai kar di kick husband ki bhi us nay. Usko bohat kutt pari hai un larkiyon kay sath.Hes getting the divorce probably.Jan chad dai uski.



Myth_buster_1 said:


> yaar tu bass myth_buster_1 censor board ko bhaj day


Waisay ajj mainay bohat myth busting ki hai
Kyon bhai @R Wing .
Iman kacha hoa tou batana videos dai doonga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

loanranger said:


> Yeh ghair mard kai ghar main itekaf ho raha tha
> Malik riazs daughter has may complete sympathy. Hassan niazi is crazy to fight their case.
> Yeah exactly look at their body language.
> You were smart enough to get the feel of whos guilty.


Thank you for taking your time to explain bro. Much appreciated. Big hug

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Hachiman said:


> The same lawyer who was caught in mob attack by lawyers where public/private property was damaged? Can't remember the incident but I think it was one of those days where lawyer also went on rampage in hospital.
> 
> 
> I will be surprised that even if court convicts them, they get jail time. Most probably, they will have to compensate monetarily, and for the tycoon, it isn't any problem.



Let us not mix both the cases, I'm not saying he should be forgiven for what he did/participated in some goons type of thing by attacking a hospital which ended in a few deads and loads injured. "Uska faisla bhe hona chahiye jo kay hoga nahi because this is Pakistan."



Starlord said:


> One Pointer, Money can't buy you class, moral, ethic and standard , Uncivilized people ...



The language which was being used in all those viral videos is "morally below the belt", a serious question being raised on the kind of upbringing they had at home! Should money/power provide the best of the best upbringings all those illiterate rich villagers be also educated no? 

Secondly "Mere ghar ki murghi kisi aur kay ghar ja kay anda dege tou mere murghi kharab hai ya wo ghar walay? quite simple mere murghi kharab hai, likewise if she can't control her husband or her husband isn't loyal to her it's their own fault and she should've made a video of beating her husband and then uploaded it over on social media to make it viral so that these horny men can think twice before meeting some third woman after being married with a kid for such long years.



LeGenD said:


> This is an act of terrorism / ghunda-gardi.
> 
> PM Imran Khan needs to step up his game, and do something about the Law & Order situation in the country. People should not be allowed to take Law into their own hands and raid a home no matter what.
> 
> Otherwise people will have no choice but to keep firearms at home just in case. Hell with the permit.



I just wanted to ask/clarify "If a poor/middle-class woman stands up tomorrow and does the same will she be given the same protocols which these powerful women are taking for granted I should say?" 

I literally feel like not giving my vote to any politician (Not even to IK) the reason being at the end of the day "Law is applicable on poor/middle-class citizens of Pakistan." Sometimes I feel disgusted we have this culture of protecting the powerful and putting a poor inside the cell without even listening to them because we know they're not a danger to our uniform/post/seat etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## loanranger

Trango Towers said:


> Thank you for taking your time to explain bro. Much appreciated. Big hug


Thank You for being so perceptive. These days not many have the will to listen and not judge instantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

loanranger said:


> Thank You for being so perceptive. These days not many have the will to listen and not judge instantly.


Well information speaks for itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

Thookam thaki Kahan nhi ho rahi. My school time friends (in Pak) usually send their weekend pics of Sharab, mujra, larki gathering every other week. 

Sex is natural ( yae tu hoga)  per how are people getting unlimited supply of Red label?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

loanranger said:


> Yeh tou kuch bhi nahi hai. Is forum ka lihaz kar raha hoon warna the videos I have . Those girls are absolute loosers.
> The wife is completely right.


Some more videos will circulate over social media in coming days, even I have watched some with explicit stuff indicating the type of relationship they share. Though I wonder if the guy in the videos is the same Usman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hallian_Khan

I dnt care what they have to do with each other i just want our institution to clear their name. Why the hell she used ISI name to threaten her. Either they accept that they are their servent or else make an example out of her.


----------



## LeGenD

Myth_buster_1 said:


> I see what your point is *"innocent until proven guilty"*.
> In that case PPP MQM PMLN ANP TTP PTM thugs drug lords are roaming around free because the law can not persecute them because they have found loop holes in the system which they have been taking advantage of and not just because of incompetent justice system.
> 
> This case is no different from Nawaz or zardari supporters who claim their leader is innocent of any wrong doing because they are simply *"innocent until proven guilty"*!
> 
> It should not take a genius to figure out when a filthy rich mediocre looking man comes home with a new women from a club he is just using his wealth to get what he wants.
> Or you cant say that a gold diggers are innocent until proven guilty are innocent and are just looking for a true soul mate and are being misunderstood for going after rich man's money.
> 
> In Uzma's case, she was just giving favors to malik's son in law in return for monetary gains.
> She along with malik's son in law should be investigated for involvement in prostitution, drugs, and alcohol consumption.
> You can not just pass this as a "personal matter" since all three are crimes according to Pakistani law.


I do not disagree with your verdict that ALL should be investigated in this matter. LAW should take its course however.

Who was stopping *AUNTI* from gathering relevant evidence and lodge FIR on the two actresses for their misdeeds? Unfortunately, *AUNTI* decided to take matters into her own hands and ended up damaging her own image and case in the process. I can understand and even sympathize with her plight, but come on, man. 

Now, *AUNTI* is answerable for an FIR as well.

One word: RATIONALITY

_"The quality of being based on or in accordance with reason or logic."_

And yes, Pakistani LAW & ORDER system is absolutely dysfunctional due to political interference and appointments as well as LAWYERS and JUDGES into profiteering; there are some exceptions (imaandaar) but not accessible to everybody. This is not news, and therefore, PM Imran Khan needs to step up his game and do his best to FIX this to whatever extent he can while he can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## loanranger

Cranked said:


> Some more videos will circulate over social media in coming days, even I have watched some with explicit stuff indicating the type of relationship they share. Though I wonder if the guy in the videos is the same Usman.


Exactly !


----------



## Trango Towers

Cranked said:


> Some more videos will circulate over social media in coming days, even I have watched some with explicit stuff indicating the type of relationship they share. Though I wonder if the guy in the videos is the same Usman.


As I said before I have been in pakistan 7 years now. I am sure there are many other Usmans. Let her enjoy her life. Not our issue. I just want to try ti improve myself .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

loanranger said:


> Why 20% ?


inflation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Trango Towers said:


> As I said before I have been in pakistan 7 years now. I came to the *islamic republic of Pakistan and now I know I am living in Palitistan*. I am sure there are many other Usmans. Let her enjoy her life. Not our issue. I just want to try ti improve myself .


Yeah lets abuse the country because the 1 percenters drink booze and fornicate out in the open.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

LeGenD said:


> I do not disagree with your verdict that ALL should be investigated in this matter. LAW should take its course however.
> 
> Who was stopping *AUNTI* from gathering relevant evidence and lodge FIR on the two actresses for their misdeeds? Unfortunately, *AUNTI* decided to take matters into her own hands and ended up damaging her own image and case in the process. I can understand and even sympathize with her plight, but come on, man.
> 
> Now, *AUNTI* is answerable for an FIR as well.
> 
> One word: RATIONALITY
> 
> _"The quality of being based on or in accordance with reason or logic."_
> 
> And yes, Pakistani LAW & ORDER system is absolutely dysfunctional due to political interference and appointments as well as LAWYERS and JUDGES into profiteering; there are some exceptions (imaandaar) but not accessible to everybody. This is not news, and therefore, PM Imran Khan needs to step up his game and do his best to FIX this to whatever extent he can while he can.



well said, however I still think that lesser of the evil is the wife. What she did "assault" is a minor offense compared to prostitution and destroying a marriage which btw is a criminal offense in some states.


----------



## Zarvan

Alternatiiv said:


> The actress might have done wrong but under no circumstance did the woman have the right to raid a home, hold a person at gunpoint, harass, and destroy and injure.


What the guy and actress is being accused of is true ??? Than that is a criminal act in Islam


----------



## Baghial

hassan naizi has arranged a press conf, at lahore press club, around 3-pm today,
lets see what the cat want to drag in?

Domestic violence goes unabated globally, but especially in Pak, where privilege, misogyny & obscurantist traditions combine with discriminating law to target women.


----------



## aakalim

Malik Riaz's daughter is guilty on 2 accounts, both islamically and according to the law of the land; first she broke into into the house illegally and physically assaulted the girls, second, she accused the girls of adultery/fornication without any proof. If she suspected her husband was having affair with these girls, she should have taken this up with her husband. Accusing other women of adultery without proof is a grave sin in Islam. 

Even if we assume they were having sex with her husband, it is next to impossible to proove it in a court of law. According to Islamic law you need 4 sound witnesses to prove adultery. 

So in my opinion, there is only one guilty party over here and that is Malik Riaz's daughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cranked

Trango Towers said:


> As I said before I have been in pakistan 7 years now. I came to the islamic republic of Pakistan and now I know I am living in Palitistan. I am sure there are many other Usmans. Let her enjoy her life. Not our issue. I just want to try ti improve myself .


Do you know, there are people who will steal from you even inside Haramyain, would you dare calling it with any name of this sort which you have opted to use for Pakistan? (Naousbillah).


----------



## Myth_buster_1

aakalim said:


> Malik Riaz's daughter is guilty on 2 accounts, both islamically and according to the law of the land; first she broke into into the house illegally and physically assaulted the girls, second, she accused the girls of adultery/fornication without any proof. If she suspected her husband was having affair with these girls, she should have taken this up with her husband. Accusing other women of adultery without proof is a grave sin in Islam.
> 
> Even if we assume they were having sex with her husband, it is next to impossible to proove it in a court of law. According to Islamic law you need 4 sound witnesses to prove adultery.
> 
> So in my opinion, there is only one guilty party over here and that is Malik Riaz's daughter.



woow looks like this guy just woke up from hibernation and just saw unedited video of the incident and came to conclusion just based on that.

brahhh... that house belongs to her husband and as a wife she has full right to be in that house (according to Islam)
that video does not provide any evidence but half of this thread has already discussed how prostitution is done under radar in Pakistan.... The wife has all the evidence its just matter of time when she is going to use it in her defence.
Btw tell me what business do those girls have in her husband's house and they came with all their belongings. what does islam say about that? yah phir usman nay edhi center khola howa hai "yateem" prostitutes kay liya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shantanu_Left

Bratva said:


> . Complete video which is graphic and *lots of swearing words.*
> 
> .



Looks like the Bollywood influence on Pakistani society which some posters on Defence.pk have mentioned earlier.

I love Bollywood films and music, but only the older ones made in '90s and earlier. There were no swear words before as in today's movies. _Kutta, kameena_ would be the maximum, and even that was considered offensive enough not to have kids listen to them. I remember being told not to watch any Dharmendra movies by my parents.

But today's generation of Indians use swear words in every single sentence. It looks like the Pakistanis of same age group are picking up the bad influence.

@Rusty

Your thoughts on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Shantanu_Left said:


> Looks like the Bollywood influence on Pakistani society which some posters on Defence.pk have mentioned earlier.
> 
> I love Bollywood films and music, but only the older ones made in '90s and earlier. There were no swear words before as in today's movies. _Kutta, kameena_ would be the maximum, and even that was considered offensive enough not to have kids listen to them. I remember being told not to watch any Dharmendra movies by my parents.
> 
> But today's generation of Indians use swear words in every single sentence. It looks like the Pakistanis of same age group are picking up the bad influence.
> 
> @Rusty
> 
> Your thoughts on this



I didn't want to comment since it makes me sick to my stomach. 

I have layers of feelings but the very first one is the absolute disgust that we are not a nation of Laws. 
It is law of the Jungle in Pakistan and we will never progress until everyone is equal under the law. 

Problem is that anyone with a little money (including everyone in this forum) benefits at least a little from this jungle law. 
How do we convince people to give up a few evil privileges for the betterment and future of the nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Trango Towers said:


> As I said before I have been in pakistan 7 years now. I came to the islamic republic of Pakistan and now I know I am living in Palitistan. I am sure there are many other Usmans. Let her enjoy her life. Not our issue. I just want to try ti improve myself .



@waz 
I want to protest for Trango to intentionally deform Name of Pakistan. He must appologise over that



Myth_buster_1 said:


> woow looks like this guy just woke up from hibernation and just saw unedited video of the incident and came to conclusion just based on that.
> 
> brahhh... that house belongs to her husband and as a wife she has full right to be in that house (according to Islam)
> that video does not provide any evidence but half of this thread has already discussed how prostitution is done under radar in Pakistan.... The wife has all the evidence its just matter of time when she is going to use it in her defence.
> Btw tell me what business do those girls have in her husband's house and they came with all their belongings. what does islam say about that? yah phir usman nay edhi center khola howa hai "yateem" prostitutes kay liya?


I hope so she have collected and secured the relevent evidence.
In my understanding, there are surely tons of cameras in the vicinity.

Ajkal har nuker py to camera laga para ha.


----------



## Rusty

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> @waz
> I want to protest for Trango to intentionally deform Name of Pakistan. He must appologise over that
> 
> 
> I hope so she have collected and secured the relevent evidence.
> In my understanding, there are surely tons of cameras in the vicinity.
> 
> Ajkal har nuker py to camera laga para ha.



Can you explain how has he "deform Name of Pakistan"?


----------



## waz

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> @waz
> I want to protest for Trango to intentionally deform Name of Pakistan. He must appologise over that
> 
> 
> I hope so she have collected and secured the relevent evidence.
> In my understanding, there are surely tons of cameras in the vicinity.
> 
> Ajkal har nuker py to camera laga para ha.





Rusty said:


> Can you explain how has he "deform Name of Pakistan"?



It's cool brothers I handled it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265946131214852096


----------



## Trango Towers

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> @waz
> I want to protest for Trango to intentionally deform Name of Pakistan. He must appologise over that
> 
> 
> I hope so she have collected and secured the relevent evidence.
> In my understanding, there are surely tons of cameras in the vicinity.
> 
> Ajkal har nuker py to camera laga para ha.


Oh get over it...I am Pakistani and love this country...its the people at that have ruined its reputation. It's not the Pakistan jinnah had a vision for.. it's people like you that have destroyed Pakistan from rishwat to alcohol to prostitution. Do what you need to and jog on.


----------



## Death Professor

LeGenD said:


> Now, *AUNTI* is answerable for an FIR as well.



_Aunti kisay kaha hai, me 6 saal hi bari hoon tum say.





_
I tell you, some not so good looking girls really hate this word "Aunti", its like abuse to them. I know beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, but still some people have insecurities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Cranked said:


> Do you know, there are people who will steal from you even inside Haramyain, would you dare calling it with any name of this sort which you have opted to use for Pakistan? (Naousbillah).


Let's get something very straight here.

Pakistan has been hijacked as has islam. Pakistan was created as a nation for all where justice and fair play for all was the vision of jinnah.
Just google jinnah first speech. Is that the Pakistan we have today? No it's the opposite. It's because of the people.
Saudis for example....by Allah I stopped a saudi from going into a pub in the UK with the saudi flag on his back during the world cup. So when you say about haram shareef. Yes I call a spade a spade.

Pakistan is an amazing country. Sadly majority of pakistanis are not.
The fact you are hurt is good...because you want Pakistan to be better. Just like I do.

Today Pakistan's reflection is Nawaz shareef (theif) zardari 10%. Uzma khan (dont want to say) I think you get my point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Humeri Quom ka pass bohat he farag time ha, there are bigger issues than this. We have India breathing down on our necks with a threat of war, and the nation is busy on this cheap scandal? Wow!
This happens every other day and all around the world. Some get caught and get media attention, some do it on purpose for cheap publicity. For e.g. i never knew who Uzma Khan was until now. Similarly there will be others who did not knew who Uzma Khan was but thanks to whats app, the whole Pakistan knows it.
As for Malik Riaz, well he has always been above law but only in the time of CJ Saqib Nisar where he was put on a leash. Having said that i think we should let the law take its own course whatever that maybe. 
Yes Uzma Khan was in her own house but she was with a ghair mard who happened to be the husband of the lady who assaulted. She is wrong on that account. Just because you are in your own house does not give you the right to open a Mujra house because apparently we still live in Islamic republic of Pakistan and it is forbidden in Islam. As for the Assualter you cannot use your own force and take law into your own hand. We are not living in a jungle. So technically both are wrong and both should be punished as per their wrong doings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

Baghial said:


> inflation?


Ok


----------



## Baghial

press confrence , live


----------



## Cranked

Trango Towers said:


> Let's get something very straight here.
> 
> Pakistan has been hijacked as has islam. Pakistan was created as a nation for all where justice and fair play for all was the vision of jinnah.
> Just google jinnah first speech. Is that the Pakistan we have today? No it's the opposite. It's because of the people.
> Saudis for example....by Allah I stopped a saudi from going into a pub in the UK with the saudi flag on his back during the world cup. So when you say about haram shareef. Yes I call a spade a spade.
> 
> Pakistan is an amazing country. Sadly majority of pakistanis are not.
> The fact you are hurt is good...because you want Pakistan to be better. Just like I do.
> 
> Today Pakistan's reflection is Nawaz shareef (theif) zardari 10%. Uzma khan (dont want to say) I think you get my point



I concur, the root cause for everything is injustice, as said by Hazart Ali “society can survive with kufr (infidelity), but not injustice” (May ALLAH forgive me for misquoting - if any).

Question is, what roles are we playing to bring in the justice system that is advocated by Islam? What practical steps have we took to mend things and make our reflection better? Apart from being critique that is.


----------



## Trango Towers

Cranked said:


> I concur, the root cause for everything is injustice, as said by Hazart Ali “society can survive with kufr (infidelity), but not injustice” (May ALLAH forgive me for misquoting - if any).
> 
> Question is, what roles are we playing to bring in the justice system that is advocated by Islam? What practical steps have we took to mend things and make our reflection better? Apart from being critique that is.


Brother alhumdulillah that you understand.
The fundamentals of our society are based upon family.
I must fix myself and am responsible for my family. I cannot fix my brother or his family. They are responsible for their own.
We have our islamic values and they are identical no matter what sect you follow.
If I try to fix myself and my family and yiu fix yourself and your family eventually things will start to get better.

Sadly we are living in a society where we use islam and deen of Allah like we use a tissue
When it serves our purpose we throw it away. We have so called leader of the deen like molvi qavi and kahdam Hussain Razvi that people follow.
We have a society where if you don't drink there is something wrong with you. Then we say women like Qandeel balouch were bad but its us that raise their profiles on social media. We earn haram and feed our kids who grow up to be harami and we wonder why.
May Allah guide us all and may be protect Pakistan from fitna.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeroboy




----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Trango Towers said:


> Oh get over it...I am Pakistani and love this country...its the people at that have ruined its reputation. It's not the Pakistan jinnah had a vision for.. *it's people like you that have destroyed Pakistan* from rishwat to alcohol to prostitution. Do what you need to and jog on.



dude, i can only laugh at your thinking over this

Here we have more detials..


----------



## Smoke

Chal shera, hamla tera


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

The daughter of Malik Riaz should had taken Qazi for the Nikah for her husband. Shame on her for taking goons inside his house


----------



## Yaseen1

nikah karna tha tu pehle kar leti,is tara akele kamron me milna kahan ke sharafat he


----------



## El Sidd

How is the house of Bahria doing today?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

So, lots of competing claims, but from a legal perspective, if the house that the assault took place in really belongs to Umar, then Amna cannot be charged with trespassing etc since it is marital property and she has a right to be there.

Malik Riaz can't be implicated or held liable for anything here - he isn't responsible for his daughter or grand daughters actions.

Back to the events shown in the video - at best, charges for assault might be imposed, and, in the US at least, the defendant would likely argue that they were upset over the cheating and finding the 'other woman' in the house of her husband and probably get a slap on the wrist for assaulting the women.

None of the women was seriously injured - the cut on the leg likely from a shard of broken glass would be considered unintentional.

Not sure what Hassaan Niazi thinks he is going to get out of this.


----------



## Asimzranger

do crazy stuff earn crazy prizes


----------



## Enigma SIG

Funny stuff. Puri qom ko aage lgaya hua hai


----------



## maverick1977

Dont slander anyone without a shred of evidence. Allah has clearly stated that the punishment of slander will be shown on the day of Judgement... 

https://www.islamawareness.net/Backbiting/perspective.html

All please refrain from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Death Professor

Very strong case in favor of Uzma Khan and Huma khan.

They should add mental/psychological trauma in this whole case too along with threat of murder. 

I can't even imagine how I would feel, if some one barged into my house or someone else house where I am staying for quite a long time, break my stuff which I purchased for my stay there. Along with armed men, start to physically torture me, along with the verbal abuses then try to or at-least threat to murder me until I confessed to whatever the abuser wants me to say. If I had a gun I would fire at them, because thats self defense.


----------



## Trango Towers

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> dude, i can only laugh at your thinking over this
> 
> Here we have more detials..


Laugh away...who is stopping you. May you always be happy and smiling.

Regarding this event. Bro I am indifferent. It doesnt matter to me as I have seen much worse


----------



## El Sidd

Well it's nice. 

progress has been made.

only 2 users and 44 guests watching this thread.

pilaaaats saved !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

Trango Towers said:


> Brother alhumdulillah that you understand.
> The fundamentals of our society are based upon family.
> I must fix myself and am responsible for my family. I cannot fix my brother or his family. They are responsible for their own.
> We have our islamic values and they are identical no matter what sect you follow.
> If I try to fix myself and my family and yiu fix yourself and your family eventually things will start to get better.
> 
> Sadly we are living in a society where we use islam and deen of Allah like we use a tissue
> When it serves our purpose we throw it away. We have so called leader of the deen like molvi qavi and kahdam Hussain Razvi that people follow.
> We have a society where if you don't drink there is something wrong with you. Then we say women like Qandeel balouch were bad but its us that raise their profiles on social media. We earn haram and feed our kids who grow up to be harami and we wonder why.
> May Allah guide us all and may be protect Pakistan from fitna.



Ameen. Nicely put & agreed as they say and we can relate it here, charity begins at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Media is doing trial of these women. Pathetic. 

Irrespective of who slept with whom. irrespective of the identities of the raiding group, it was more a life attempt on these women. Given the difference between the status of the two parties, looks like uzma and her sister are at risk in future too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Spring Onion said:


> Media is doing trial of these women. Pathetic.
> 
> Irrespective of who slept with whom. irrespective of the identities of the raiding group, it was more a life attempt on these women. Given the difference between the status of the two parties, looks like uzma and her sister are at risk in future too.



women should get their own women bodyguards. otherwise poor men will get blamed for everything.


----------



## Hum555




----------



## PakFactor

loanranger said:


> That house was not uzma khans. It was Usmans. Meaning the wife came to her own husband's home and found another women there with her husband PRESENT aswell. So how is it trespassing?
> Please know your facts before discussing.



My bad, sometimes Pakistani journalism is so poor it initially gave the impression it was over at her house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

Baghial said:


> press confrence , live


So the crux for the press conference is that, apparently media has been stuffed with lifafas, or they on their own as a service to their undeclared daddy, started troubling one party, continuously pushing that we don’t want to listen to the lawyer but the lady herself, as they know, lawyers cannot be conned with tricky questions, one of them continuously asked such question which made the lady look so uncomfortable as we can see from her face, most probably she won’t last long in this scenario as it is all pressure tactics and she has not mastered that art yet. This case will go nowhere for them as they already look tired.



El Sidd said:


> women should get their own women bodyguards. otherwise poor men will get blamed for everything.



Like in this case how Usman is blamed for everything?



PakFactor said:


> My bad, sometimes Pakistani journalism is so poor it initially gave the impression it was over at her house.



Makes me wonder if they were any good ever?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarKa DaNG

Relationship is private but ghunda gardhi is public


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

GDP Adil Khan Niazi said:


> quite simple mere murghi kharab hai, likewise if she can't control her husband or her husband isn't loyal to her it's their own fault and she should've made a video of beating her husband and then uploaded it over on social media to make it viral so that these horny men can think twice before meeting some third woman after being married with a kid for such long years.


Same shit happens when a girl is caught with boy. Instead of beating the girl, the relatives of Girl beat up Boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

loanranger said:


> That house was not uzma khans. It was Usmans. Meaning the wife came to her own husband's home and found another women there with her husband PRESENT aswell. So how is it trespassing?
> Please know your facts before discussing.


Yep. As I said elsewhere, any good lawyer will get the defendant off with a minor assault/harassment charge, with possibly no jail time served due to a first time offense.

The girls were not hurt seriously. Even the cut on the leg was likely accidental from all the broken glass.

Malik Riaz can’t be held liable for the actions of his children/grand children.

People will likely argue ‘influentials got away’ but the facts (that are known so far) of the case don’t seem to support anything more than what I’ve outlined above.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Cranked said:


> Like in this case how Usman is blamed for everything?



rich dudes still survive longer


----------



## Trango Towers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266020220419915777
I believe this is usman with another woman ...one ugly f$%#


----------



## baqai

teen aurtain teen kahanian ... i am getting my popcorn and going to enjoy the show while keeping my opinions to myself ... i am just here for the show


----------



## Cranked

Trango Towers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266020220419915777
> I believe this is usman with another woman ...one ugly f$%#


There is another video with the same guy shirtless & drunk apparently. Is he Usman?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Trango Towers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266020220419915777
> I believe this is usman with another woman ...one ugly f$%#



Romance karte hue kitna mazaa ata hai yehi lagta hai. Guys who have been married are so Lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Cranked said:


> There is another video with the same guy shirtless & drunk apparently. Is he Usman?


No idea...what's wrong with these people ?



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Romance karte hue kitna mazaa ata hai yehi lagta hai. Guys who have been married are so Lucky


My wife is like bambi most of the time
Upset her and she becomes Godzilla. 

So for the unmarried guys....its not all Rose's looool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Trango Towers said:


> Upset her and she becomes Godzilla.


Why Upset her? Make love with her



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Romance karte hue kitna mazaa ata hai yehi lagta hai. Guys who have been married are so Lucky


BTW The girl is wearing a ring. Watch out!


----------



## Trango Towers

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Why Upset her? Make love with her


You are not married.
You never know why a wife gets upset. Loool.
Men realise when the food comes and plates are banged on the table. Or what my wife does is not say anything and move my glasses in the morning....now that's a surgical strike. Then I am made to think what I did wrong. I have no idea looool


----------



## Cranked

Trango Towers said:


> No idea...what's wrong with these people ?
> 
> 
> My wife is like bambi most of the time
> Upset her and she becomes Godzilla.
> 
> So for the unmarried guys....its not all Rose's looool


I won't dare to disagree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> lets not make this a case on Malik Riaz and see this as a whole what is wrong with us as a society..
> 
> had it been anyone else with all lot of money, they would have gotten away with this too in same manner,
> 
> 
> exactly....!!! infact i might use it for caption on social media



@R Wing 








Amna Malik going to divorce Usman as per her new video





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> @R Wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amna Malik going to divorce Usman as per her new video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Interesting Press COnference by Counsel of Uzma Khan...i forgot to address this yesterday also, even if Usman is the owner, still it will be defined that who had the possession of the house.....so now Counsel planning to exploit this further will land Amna in trouble


----------



## Death Professor

@Bratva Here is an another pov, its of media. Feel like media is also getting blamed, and every one is thought to be a paid employee of Malik Riaz. Add it in top so that it could be seen easily, if you think its relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

What is wrong with society you ask? 

SOCIETY IS LACKING RIGHTEOUS MEN.


----------



## Mohsin A

SHAH BAAZ said:


> What is wrong with society you ask?
> 
> SOCIETY IS LACKING RIGHTEOUS MEN.



SOCIETY IS LACKING BOTH RIGHTEOUS MEN AND WOMEN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

baqai said:


> teen aurtain teen kahanian ... i am getting my popcorn and going to enjoy the show while keeping my opinions to myself ... i am just here for the show


you must be Tribbiani's long lost cousin.

I see why Pakistan and Italy have the same interest in coffee. 







SHAH BAAZ said:


> What is wrong with society you ask?
> 
> SOCIETY IS LACKING RIGHTEOUS MEN.



4 users 88 guests.

i think society is progressing.


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

Mohsin A said:


> SOCIETY IS LACKING BOTH RIGHTEOUS MEN AND WOMEN!



Women, phuthi pasli se bani huwe hain. They are what they are.


----------



## Mugen

fisher1 said:


> Nothing wrong with society.
> 
> These are daughters of Malik Riaz and they're in heera mandi i mean showbiz of Pakistan
> 
> Sex, drugs and rocknroll baby! Sex, drugs and rocknroll! Umm yeah
> 
> They don't represent the society. They represent the elites of Pakistan. The question should be what is wrong with our elites?
> 
> Apparently, this sex, drugs and rocknroll is what made Imran Khan prime minister of Pakistan.


You pretend to be a follower of Islam yet don't miss any opportunity to slander PMIK. You are a dishonest and scheming individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

MODS,
Please do not delete my posts under pretext of "character assassination". It is what it is... otherwise you should also ban members from labeling politicians corrupt who have not been proven guilty in court.


----------



## BATMAN

Before making any remarks on OP, I will welcome everyone to naya Pakistan.

Any Pakistani given 1/4 authority of Malik Riaz would be 4x worst.
Having said that, the behavior caught on footage /video reflect beyond gunda gardi.
No one has right to beat or abuse anyone, for any reason. Both are crimes in developed world.
The girl who invaded the house with support of guards and was doing all the vandalism and shouting, did the wrong thing, she is not qualified to command respect, kindness or love, which are basics of marriage.
A women who didn't think about her child is surely a selfish women.

Eventually this case will be settled and relatives of pinky will win some plots in Bahria town, and a place of worship for tribe of her ex.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

fisher1 said:


> Nothing wrong with society.
> 
> These are daughters of Malik Riaz and they're in heera mandi i mean showbiz of Pakistan
> 
> Sex, drugs and rocknroll baby! Sex, drugs and rocknroll! Umm yeah
> 
> They don't represent the society. They represent the elites of Pakistan. The question should be what is wrong with our elites?
> 
> Apparently, this sex, drugs and rocknroll is what made Imran Khan prime minister of Pakistan.







Why don't you just top yourself. You'll be doing all the Patriotic Pakistanis a big favour.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Interesting Press COnference by Counsel of Uzma Khan...i forgot to address this yesterday also, even if Usman is the owner, still it will be defined that who had the possession of the house.....so now Counsel planning to exploit this further will land Amna in trouble



Im pretty sure Amna has enough evidence to charge Uzma for solicitation of prostitution which is a bigger crime in Islamic and Pakistani law compared to a minor assault.


----------



## Mugen

fisher1 said:


> Eat it.
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8532802/imran-khan-lothario-prime-minister-nuclear-button/


Eat what? Let me quote you: "Apparently, this sex, drugs and rocknroll is what made Imran Khan prime minister of Pakistan." You are trying to spread rumor to slander him because you and I both know those things are not allowed in Islam. Did he do those things in the past? I don't care, probably. Did he become a PM because of those things? Prove it.


----------



## Amaa'n

fisher1 said:


> Eat it.
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8532802/imran-khan-lothario-prime-minister-nuclear-button/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn in my hatred. When you can't defeat someone with arguments then attack him and his family and tell him to commit suicide.
> 
> I can't stoop to you people's Kuffar like values and morals. The funny thing is a Kafir yesterday told me to commit suicide and today, a "Muslim" tells me.
> 
> Burning shall InshaAllah be your fate, forever.
> 
> Nay, i would rather wish you people live a long healthy life forever burning in hatred of people you have no answer to.
> 
> @PakSword @Foxtrot Alpha It seems like it's a trend now on these forums to tell others to kill themselves.
> 
> How pathetic you people have stooped to. Shame on this forum


I thought I referred you to GHQ with your concern??
Please don't derail the thread


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

fisher1 said:


> Eat it.
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8532802/imran-khan-lothario-prime-minister-nuclear-button/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn in my hatred. When you can't defeat someone with arguments then attack him and his family and tell him to commit suicide.
> 
> I can't stoop to you people's Kuffar like values and morals. The funny thing is a Kafir yesterday told me to commit suicide and today, a "Muslim" tells me.
> 
> Burning shall InshaAllah be your fate, forever.
> 
> Nay, i would rather wish you people live a long healthy life forever burning in hatred of people you have no answer to.
> 
> @PakSword @Foxtrot Alpha It seems like it's a trend now on these forums to tell others to kill themselves.
> 
> How pathetic you people have stooped to. Shame on this forum






According to you, everyone burns in hell unless they are americans who have killed millions of Muslims globally since August 1990. Funny how never condemn indian atrocities against Kashmiris either. I wonder why?..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Meh another phadda between 2 burger families. Yawn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cranked

Death Professor said:


> @Bratva Here is an another pov, its of media. Feel like media is also getting blamed, and every one is thought to be a paid employee of Malik Riaz. Add it in top so that it could be seen easily, if you think its relevant.


Very well articulated. Worth listening. Nicely put.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Im pretty sure Amna has enough evidence to charge Uzma for solicitation of prostitution which is a bigger crime in Islamic and Pakistani law compared to a minor assault.


*PG18+* : *My apologies for making anyone uncomfortable, but if you can't digest it, stop reading here*

You are confusing "Fornication" which is a form of consensual Sex with "Solicited Prostitution".
For that Amna would have to file an FIR against Uzma that she was caught while doing the act i.e performing sexual service / act for the husband Usman, and a form of transaction b/w both. 

In order to proceed further, first tell me who will be the *Complainant *for filing an *FIR *against Uzma for fornication or Prostitution? *Amna and anyone else* named by *Uzma in her FIR *cannot be complainant against Uzma*.* Technically speaking it's not Possible....not possibility is to PAY Up hefty amount....

In desi language you can say"_ Parchay pe Cross Parcha _" cannot be done

@Zarvan : Above FYI too bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

I S I said:


> Meh another phadda between 2 burger families. Yawn



mulk me human rights activists humans se zyada hogaye hain.

is nazuk surat e hal me soch @n3wbie shadi kar raha hai. check kar iska 56 inch


----------



## Baghial

BATMAN said:


> Before making any remarks on OP, I will welcome everyone to naya Pakistan.
> 
> Any Pakistani given 1/4 authority of Malik Riaz would be 4x worst.
> Having said that, the behavior caught on footage /video reflect beyond gunda gardi.
> No one has right to beat or abuse anyone, for any reason. Both are crimes in developed world.
> The girl who invaded the house with support of guards and was doing all the vandalism and shouting, did the wrong thing, she is not qualified to command respect, kindness or love, which are basics of marriage.
> A women who didn't think about her child is surely a selfish women.
> 
> Eventually this case will be settled and relatives of pinky will win some plots in Bahria town, and a place of worship for tribe of her ex.





وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاءُۖ Allah JISKO CHAHE IZZAT DE AUR JISE CHAHE ZELAT DE (BeShak)


----------



## I S I

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *PG18+* : *My apologies for making anyone uncomfortable, but if you can't digest it, stop reading here*
> 
> You are confusing "Fornication" which is a form of consensual Sex with "Solicited Prostitution".
> For that Amna would have to file an FIR against Uzma that she was caught while doing the act i.e performing sexual service / act for the husband Usman, and a form of transaction b/w both.
> 
> In order to proceed further, first tell me who will be the *Complainant *for filing an *FIR *against Uzma for fornication or Prostitution? *Amna and anyone else* named by *Uzma in her FIR *cannot be complainant against Uzma*.* Technically speaking it's not Possible....not possibility is to PAY Up hefty amount....
> 
> In desi language you can say"_ Parchay pe Cross Parcha _" cannot be done
> 
> @Zarvan : Above FYI too bro


Mera roza makroo hogaya. Ban karo is mod ko.



El Sidd said:


> mulk me human rights activists humans se zyada hogaye hain.
> 
> is nazuk surat e hal me soch @n3wbie shadi kar raha hai. check kar iska 56 inch


Hain source?


----------



## El Sidd

I S I said:


> Hain source?



source lockdown kay asraat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

fisher1 said:


> Eat it.
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8532802/imran-khan-lothario-prime-minister-nuclear-button/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn in my hatred. When you can't defeat someone with arguments then attack him and his family and tell him to commit suicide.
> 
> I can't stoop to you people's Kuffar like values and morals. The funny thing is a Kafir yesterday told me to commit suicide and today, a "Muslim" tells me.
> 
> Burning shall InshaAllah be your fate, forever.
> 
> Nay, i would rather wish you people live a long healthy life forever burning in hatred of people you have no answer to.
> 
> @PakSword @Foxtrot Alpha It seems like it's a trend now on these forums to tell others to kill themselves.
> 
> How pathetic you people have stooped to. Shame on this forum



without rona dhona please tell me what would u do if you find yourself in similar situation? Would you beat up your wife's ..... or escort him out of your house and nicely talk with ur wife? Please tell..
its easy to criticize someone's action without putting yourself in that person's shoes.


----------



## I S I

El Sidd said:


> source lockdown kay asraat.


Konse baba ki phakki se 57'' ho raha :¦


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *PG18+* : *My apologies for making anyone uncomfortable, but if you can't digest it, stop reading here*
> 
> You are confusing "Fornication" which is a form of consensual Sex with "Solicited Prostitution".
> For that Amna would have to file an FIR against Uzma that she was caught while doing the act i.e performing sexual service / act for the husband Usman, and a form of transaction b/w both.
> 
> In order to proceed further, first tell me who will be the *Complainant *for filing an *FIR *against Uzma for fornication or Prostitution? *Amna and anyone else* named by *Uzma in her FIR *cannot be complainant against Uzma*.* Technically speaking it's not Possible....not possibility is to PAY Up hefty amount....
> 
> *In desi language you can say" Parchay pe Cross Parcha " cannot be done*
> 
> @Zarvan : Above FYI too bro



I was not aware of that. But the point is in no way shape of form is Uzma a victim, she should be either publicly shamed or charged with something. I posted a news video in this thread about a husband winning a 8$ million lawsuit against her wife's lover because he was the cause for breaking up his marriage. If the wife has enough evidence she should be able to do something like this against Uzma if she decides to take further action.


----------



## Dr-who

We as a nation are unruly, uncivilized and illiterate.
In a few days ugly scenes reminding us of it.
DHA car accident, PIA 8303, then this.
More to come..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Dr-who said:


> We as a nation are unruly, uncivilized and illiterate.
> In a few days ugly scenes reminding us of it.
> DHA car accident, PIA 8303, then this.
> More to come..



I keep saying, this naya Pakistan share no values of Pakistan that existed until 30 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Myth_buster_1 said:


> I was not aware of that. But the point is in no way shape of form is Uzma a victim, she should be either publicly shamed or charged with something. I posted a news video in this thread about a husband winning a 8$ million lawsuit against her wife's lover because he was the cause for breaking up his marriage. If the wife has enough evidence she should be able to do something like this against Uzma if she decides to take further action.


a civil case can be filed against Usman by wife and in that case Usman will be done & he will have to pay compensation...like file for Divorce etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> even if Usman is the owner, still it will be defined that who had the possession of the house.


If Usman is the owner of the house, 3 possibilities:

1. Usman was legally renting the house to Uzma or someone else - yes, Amna was technically trespassing, but what if she wasn't aware of the rental agreement or Usman had lied to her and told her he hadn't rented it out? Is a spouse entitled to enter a residence in search of her husband (cheating bastard or not) and is it a crime if she is not aware of the property being rented out?

2. Usman was 'unofficially renting the house to Uzma or someone else' - moves further in favor of Amna since there is no legal document establishing residence for Uzma or anyone else. Again, the question of Usman lying about the property's status to Amna could play in her favor and again, a wife is entitled to enter a residence owned by her husband, unless legally barred from doing so, correct?

3. Usman was using the place as a 'bachelor pad' to whore around in ... I can't see how anyone could find Amna guilty of trespassing or illegally entering her spouses property that she was not legally forbidden to enter.


----------



## Materialistic

I dont know where we the RudderLess nation are going!

Apparantly, we have a stomach for illicit relationships. Destroying someone's house is not acceptable but destroying someone's home isn't an issue. Even when the homewrecker confesses!

The stormtrooper lady accuses of a relationship with her husband and accused homewrecker acknowledges the fact - yet we have two opinions and some people opt to debate decency over some broken vases and glasses!

Cherry on the cake: Proven homewrecker's defendant and part of a mob, involved in killing people - Hassan Niazi, starts his interview with the words "Mainay bhi Allah ko jaan deni hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Romance karte hue kitna mazaa ata hai yehi lagta hai. Guys who have been married are so Lucky



The grass always looks greener on the other side!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Dr-who said:


> We as a nation are unruly, uncivilized and illiterate.
> In a few days ugly scenes reminding us of it.
> DHA car accident, PIA 8303, then this.
> More to come..



OMG i just saw the video of DHA car accident. I have seen a lot of horrific car accidents but this one touched me. His life could have been saved had he yield to incoming traffic and if he used a "SEAT BELT".


----------



## newb3e

elites with support from politicians or boys treat people like cockroaches! we as people need to free ourselves from thos ghulami mentality and fk these bastards and fight for our rights!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

newb3e said:


> elites with support from politicians or boys treat people like cockroaches! we as people need to free ourselves from thos ghulami mentality and fk these bastards and fight for our rights!


 
get over this victim mentality. Just because a person is rich does not mean they are automatically in the wrong. 
Here the wife acted upon wife instinct which EVERY wife or HUSBAND would do if they find out their partner is cheating. Here all three WIFE HUSBAND and high level prostitute UZMA aka husband's mistress are wrong according to law but morally only Husband and Uzma aka prostitute are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

These are prostitutes and they met an evil man. Its a match made for hell. I dont know why shedding tears? But the way our society is morally decaying is a very serious cause of concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Bratva said:


> So Apparently Since yesterday, Videos doing round on Social media, Malik Riaz Son In Law caught by her wife. i.e Malik Riaz daughter, and some other family members in Uzma Khan house . They went to Uzma khan house with a group of armed men and destroyed the furniture, Threatened them that ISI will make them disappear and beat Uzma khan and her Sister. Complete video which is graphic and lots of swearing words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265662755706634246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for social media as ISI/ARMY is gonna be dragged once again due to this.





‘ISI will make them disappear’

hmmmm



litman said:


> kuch nahi ho ga. malik riaz is a god in pakistan. many jernails, judges, police walas, politicians are in his pocket.
> pakistan say zinda bhag.





litman said:


> kuch nahi ho ga. malik riaz is a god in pakistan. many jernails, judges, police walas, politicians are in his pocket.
> pakistan say zinda bhag.



This is why Pakistan will never change. Justice for all ? 
power resides in the hands of a few



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Malik Riaz has been getting powerful unabated for the last few decades. It will be safe to say that he has all the top cream of Pakistan in his pocket, he is above the LAW .The day he gets arrested for all his heinous crimes, i would safely say that justice has finally prevailed in Pakistan. *



He will spill too many beans and the cream can’t afford that ... probably kill him like Eipstien



litman said:


> if someone really wants to understand how illuminati or free mason work at international level they should look at malik riaz. lure everyone in to do your job and if someone moves out of the track threaten him and if some one still disobeys get rid of him. no one can afford to go against them as almost all of them are indebted to them. so who is going to take action against malik riaz while they themselves have plots in bahria town.



If IK takes down Malik Riaz il believe he is the man



Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265690896718323712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265692271363710982



After listening to her I believe her. That husband and women should be whipped in public


----------



## Longhorn

The fact that someone can invade someone's home, ransack it, and terrorise the occupants and then have half a forum defending the perpetrators and finding reasons to excuse that behaviour should tell us all we need to know.


----------



## Trango Towers

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Im pretty sure Amna has enough evidence to charge Uzma for solicitation of prostitution which is a bigger crime in Islamic and Pakistani law compared to a minor assault.


Lol....being in someones house. Even staying there at night isnt prostitution. 
I am with Amina. I believe and do not believe Uzma. However unless she has evidence which shows beyond a reasonable doubt there is a relationship and even that's not illegal. There is no story. Regarding prostitution...how will she prove that..do u think usman or Uzma will admit to that?


----------



## El Sidd

I S I said:


> Konse baba ki phakki se 57'' ho raha :¦


iski


newb3e said:


> elites with support from politicians or boys treat people like cockroaches! we as people need to free ourselves from thos ghulami mentality and fk these bastards and fight for our rights!


suna you got married in lockdown


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Trango Towers said:


> Lol....being in someones house. Even staying there at night isnt prostitution.
> I am with Amina. I believe and do not believe Uzma. However unless she has evidence which shows beyond a reasonable doubt there is a relationship and even that's not illegal. There is no story. Regarding prostitution...how will she prove that..do u think usman or Uzma will admit to that?



it will be very easy if their was any electronic transaction. Or even if he was renting the house for *free* in return for favor is still prostitution.


----------



## Trango Towers

Materialistic said:


> I dont know where we the RudderLess nation are going!
> 
> Apparantly, we have a stomach for illicit relationships. Destroying someone's house is not acceptable but destroying someone's home isn't an issue. Even when the homewrecker confesses!
> 
> The stormtrooper lady accuses of a relationship with her husband and accused homewrecker acknowledges the fact - yet we have two opinions and some people opt to debate decency over some broken vases and glasses!
> 
> Cherry on the cake: Proven homewrecker's defendant and part of a mob, involved in killing people - Hassan Niazi, starts his interview with the words "Mainay bhi Allah ko jaan deni hai"


Surely in all this its Usman that's at fault??
I am a man and I can say this man is having his cake and eating it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266020220419915777


Myth_buster_1 said:


> it will be very easy if their was any electronic transaction. Or even if he was renting the house for *free* in return for favor is still prostitution.


Impossible to prove prostitution.



Myth_buster_1 said:


> it will be very easy if their was any electronic transaction. Or even if he was renting the house for *free* in return for favor is still prostitution.


I can rent a house to you for free...is that prostitution?


----------



## Moonlight

I would never understand why we Pakistanis give so much unnecessary attention to loathing issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Trango Towers said:


> Impossible to prove prostitution.
> 
> 
> I can rent a house to your for free...is that prostitution?



If you were a attractive women and I was renting my house to you for free and visit you every night for past year or so and even you admit that you have been having an affair with me then its a probable cause to believe you are providing me service in return for monetary gains.


----------



## Caprxl

Wa Muhammada said:


> lol
> It’s an open secret that generals (Including ISI) are hired guns ...what are you smoking?



Well brother you sure have comprehension issues & am smoking nothing, discussion can be done without rants & showing off your knowledge n yourself.

My post above, I was referring in this Particular case,

You want to discuss Generals / ISI as hired guns, open a thread n discuss there.

Regards,


----------



## AHMED85

She have decided to get divorced. 
Well its a good decision to take a side & let them free. 

She belongs to wealthy family, she could remarried with good person. 

That is what Islam said. [emoji3166]

ISI have nothing to do with such case, even if she have approaching someone in her relative in [emoji3517] ISI, they will guide her to get divorced in first work. 

She have a great life & don't spoil it for third class person.


----------



## newb3e

El Sidd said:


> iski
> 
> suna you got married in lockdown


pakistani burhnay hain na halal tareekay say!



Myth_buster_1 said:


> get over this victim mentality. Just because a person is rich does not mean they are automatically in the wrong.
> Here the wife acted upon wife instinct which EVERY wife or HUSBAND would do if they find out their partner is cheating. Here all three WIFE HUSBAND and high level prostitute UZMA aka husband's mistress are wrong according to law but morally only Husband and Uzma aka prostitute are wrong.



i wasnt specifically talking about this whore business generally your elites treat people like roaches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

newb3e said:


> pakistani burhnay hain na halal tareekay say!


You got married in lockdown?


----------



## newb3e

Pakistani Fighter said:


> You got married in lockdown?


lols no man!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Moonlight said:


> I would never understand why we Pakistanis give so much unnecessary attention to loathing issues.



Masala sells, plain and simple


----------



## Zarvan

The guy in #uzmakhan and #HumaKhan case is not #MalikRiaz son in law but his SALI son in law. #AmberMalik


----------



## Mav3rick

Make marriages simpler, easier, affordable and acceptable. Immorality and indecency will shrink to negligible levels.


----------



## I S I

El Sidd said:


> suna you got married in lockdown


Married to boredom probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cranked

So, what happens next:

Arrest warrants issued for all nominated women in the FIR.

Twist:

Malik's daughter off to london.

Huur choupu ganderiyan!!!


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Cranked said:


> So, what happens next:
> 
> Arrest warrants issued for all nominated women in the FIR.
> 
> Twist:
> 
> Malik's daughter off to london.
> 
> Huur choupu ganderiyan!!!



and why is their no action against these gold digger showbiz prostitutes? Why are these showbiz girls are not being investigated for destroying so many families!? No dough that husbands are also wrong but it takes two hands to clap and these showbiz prostitutes need to be arrested as they keep finding loop holes in the system even though its against the law.


----------



## El Sidd

I S I said:


> Married to boredom probably.



Most probably. 

Well thanks to that Iranian thread now its traffic as usual in this thread.

AzadPakistan2009 Nau 2 eleven hogaya hahaha


----------



## Cranked

Myth_buster_1 said:


> and why is their no action against these gold digger showbiz prostitutes? Why are these showbiz girls are not being investigated for destroying so many families!? No dough that husbands are also wrong but it takes two hands to clap and these showbiz prostitutes need to be arrested as they keep finding loop holes in the system even though its against the law.



Is there any proof of that? Any crystal clear evidence which backs their claim? Were they performing the act of lust when this arrogant family raided the house? If yes, please go ahead and sangsar them. 

P.S. Hang the husband as well, as men like him make women like them. 

Nothing gives them the right to raid the house the way they did, calling ISI, moving people, making videos, asking guards to touch them and later posting it over social media, knowing that they are untouchables. And indeed they are. Unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wa Muhammada

newb3e said:


> lols no man!



hahaha


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Moonlight said:


> I would never understand why we Pakistanis give so much unnecessary attention to loathing issues.


Because this generation dont have anything serious to work on

We failed to be a role model to them, now they are loaming in jungles


----------



## Dalit

Hasn't Pakistan got more important things to worry about? This shit show has been going on for days now. Everyone seems to be consumed by it.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Cranked said:


> Is there any proof of that? Any crystal clear evidence which backs their claim? Were they performing the act of lust when this arrogant family raided the house? If yes, please go ahead and sangsar them.



How does one accuse their partner of cheating? If a husband finds out his wife (wise a versa) has been going in or out of a hotel room with another man what bell is going to ring in his head and rightly so? That the wife is just doing official business meeting? Or his wife is cheating on him with another men with balls deep penetration!? Only an idiot would need "evidence" to come up with this conclusion! Just because you cant prove that something bad took place does not mean nothing happened! 
As for Uzma. This gold digger attention wh0re is just looking for fame and money. 
As i have mentioned earlier many many times that it should not be hard for authorities to figure out that illicit activity was taking place which is a crime in Pakistani law and money was involved again another crime in Pakistani law. 
Again, you are dumb and deaf to believe that Pakistani showbiz models are not involved in illicit relationships with rich men who shower them with money in return for sexual favors. 


> P.S. Hang the husband as well, as men like him make women like them.


Hang the husband as well? meaning Wife as well? Are you stupid? They did not commit any murder and neither was their any intention. 
And no, in this case Usman did not make uzma what she is. She is a born gold digger as she was raised in hera mendhi type community and you can check that out as well. She will shut her piehole once she gets offered hefty amount of money even if she denies this in media to gain stupid emotional awam.


> Nothing gives them the right to raid the house the way they did, calling ISI, moving people, making videos, asking guards to touch them and later posting it over social media, knowing that they are untouchables. And indeed they are. Unfortunately.


ISI kisi baap ki security guards nahi hai. And neither they have time to get themselves involved in b1tch fight whore business matter. Just because someone uses their name does not mean they have any connection with them.
What the wife and malik's relatives did was wrong but they should not be solely blamed for this incident. I am pretty sure if 99% of Pakistanis find out their partner is cheating they will cause as much physical and mental harm as possible in their full capacity. Put yourself in the wife's shoes. How would you react?

Dont fall for this ohhh i am a women ohhhh i am a yatheem ooooo he/she abused me bull crap without knowing the ground reality of the situation.

Wife should be charged for a minor assault which is bailable even in western world. Usman and Uzma for illicit relationship which is a crime in Pakistani law.


----------



## Longhorn

Dalit said:


> Hasn't Pakistan got more important things to worry about? This shit show has been going on for days now. Everyone seems to be consumed by it.


The principle at stake here is more important than you would know.
That fact that people in Pakistan don't understand the principle at stake here is a reason why such lawlessness exists in the first place.



Myth_buster_1 said:


> How does one accuse their partner of cheating? If a husband finds out his wife (wise a versa) has been going in or out of a hotel room with another man what bell is going to ring in his head and rightly so? That the wife is just doing official business meeting? Or his wife is cheating on him with another men with balls deep penetration!? Only an idiot would need "evidence" to come up with this conclusion! Just because you cant prove that something bad took place does not mean nothing happened!
> As for Uzma. This gold digger attention wh0re is just looking for fame and money.
> As i have mentioned earlier many many times that it should not be hard for authorities to figure out that illicit activity was taking place which is a crime in Pakistani law and money was involved again another crime in Pakistani law.
> Again, you are dumb and deaf to believe that Pakistani showbiz models are not involved in illicit relationships with rich men who shower them with money in return for sexual favors.
> 
> Hang the husband as well? meaning Wife as well? Are you stupid? They did not commit any murder and neither was their any intention.
> And no, in this case Usman did not make uzma what she is. She is a born gold digger as she was raised in hera mendhi type community and you can check that out as well. She will shut her piehole once she gets offered hefty amount of money even if she denies this in media to gain stupid emotional awam.
> 
> ISI kisi baap ki security guards nahi hai. And neither they have time to get themselves involved in b1tch fight whore business matter. Just because someone uses their name does not mean they have any connection with them.
> What the wife and malik's relatives did was wrong but they should not be solely blamed for this incident. I am pretty sure if 99% of Pakistanis find out their partner is cheating they will cause as much physical and mental harm as possible in their full capacity. Put yourself in the wife's shoes. How would you react?
> 
> Dont fall for this ohhh i am a women ohhhh i am a yatheem ooooo he/she abused me bull crap without knowing the ground reality of the situation.
> 
> Wife should be charged for a minor assault which is bailable even in western world. Usman and Uzma for illicit relationship which is a crime in Pakistani law.


Doesn't the crime of illicit relationship require the testimony of 4 eye witnesses to the act to be proven?
Are there 4 eye witnesses to the act that is being alleged to have taken place?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Longhorn said:


> The principle at stake here is more important than you would know.
> That fact that people in Pakistan don't understand the principle at stake here is a reason why such lawlessness exists in the first place.



Is their more rich on poor crime or poor on poor crime here in Pakistan? I think its poor on poor crime.


----------



## Longhorn

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Is their more rich on poor crime or poor on poor crime here in Pakistan? I think its poor on poor crime.


Crime is crime whether committed by rich or poor.
The law should not differentiate or discriminate.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Longhorn said:


> Doesn't the crime of illicit relationship require the testimony of 4 eye witnesses to the act to be proven?
> Are there 4 eye witnesses to the act that is being alleged to have taken place?



20 or so guards and 3 women along with a camera for world to see saw that a sugar daddy was staying with 2 gold diggers and even the gold digger admitted that she has been meeting him for the past couple of years. If the criteria is to catch someone in the act then might as well remove the law which has more holes then a fking fishing net!



Longhorn said:


> Crime is crime whether committed by rich or poor.
> The law should not differentiate or discriminate.


In this case, only the rich family is being targeted while no one bothers questioning the gold diggers.


----------



## Longhorn

Myth_buster_1 said:


> 20 or so guards and 3 women along with a camera for world to see that a sugar daddy was staying with 2 gold diggers. If the criteria is to catch someone in the act then might as well remove the law which has more hole then a fking fishing net!


The law with more holes than a fking fishing net ( your words) is actually the one prescribed by the hadees and Sharia.
It has to be four eye witnessest to the act of penetration otherwise there is no crime to answer for.
You can't make the rules up according to your cultural biases.



Myth_buster_1 said:


> 20 or so guards and 3 women along with a camera for world to see saw that a sugar daddy was staying with 2 gold diggers and even the gold digger admitted that she has been having meeting him for the past couple of years. If the criteria is to catch someone in the act then might as well remove the law which has more holes then a fking fishing net!
> 
> 
> In this case, only the rich family is being targeted while no one bothers questioning the gold diggers.


Which statute in PPC deals with gold digging?
You have to understand that something which you may find culturally reprehensible may not necessarily be illegal.
Cultural bias or preference does not equal the law.
As a nation, if we got our heads round this one principle, our country would be transformed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Longhorn said:


> The law with more holes than a fking fishing net ( your words) is actually the one prescribed by the hadees.
> It has to be four eye witnessest to the act of penetration otherwise there is no crime to answer for.
> You can't make the rules up according to your cultural biases.



Its your own interpretation of what I said.

Islamic law in its true meaning is the right way to go. Back in the days where camera did not exist required multiple eyewitnesses where as today a camera would be more then sufficient to bring up a charge.
Again, in this case 20 or so guards 3 women saw with their own eyes that the husband was with Uzma and has been having on and off relationship is enough of evidence in both Islamic and Pakistani law to charge them for illicit act! Here in US in a sting operation people get arrested for merely showing up with an intention to commit an illicit act. Even the US law does not require them to commit an act before they are caught.
Same in Islamic law, if 4 eyewitness observe men are going in and out of a single female house and she is getting richer and richer by the day it is safe to conclude that illicit activity is taking place.

More holes then a fishing net best fit Pakistani law which does not even fallow Islamic nor western law but their own.



> Which statute in PPC deals with gold digging?
> You have to understand that something which you may find culturally reprehensible may not necessarily be illegal.
> Cultural bias or preference does not equal the law.
> As a nation, if we got our heads round this one principle, our country would be transformed.


Either you are toooooooo innocent and is not aware of what happens around the world or just ignorant.
Do you know what a gold digger does? She takes money from you and in return fullfill your manly desire. in which law is this not illegal? Even though you have more then 4 eye witness and a video which establish that.


----------



## Longhorn

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Its your own interpretation of what I said.
> 
> Islamic law in its true meaning is the right way to go. Back in the days where camera did not exist required multiple eyewitnesses where as today a camera would be more then sufficient to bring up a charge.
> Again, in this case 20 or so guards 3 women saw with their own eyes that the husband was with Uzma and has been having on and off relationship is enough of evidence in both Islamic and Pakistani law to charge them for illicit act! Here in US in a sting operation people get arrested for merely showing up with an intention to commit an illicit act. Even the US law does not require them to commit an act before they are caught.
> Same in Islamic law, if 4 eyewitness observe men are going in and out of a single female house and she is getting richer and richer by the day it is safe to conclude that illicit activity is taking place.
> 
> More holes then a fishing net best fit Pakistani law which does not even fallow Islamic nor western law but their own.
> 
> 
> Either you are toooooooo innocent and is not aware of what happens around the world or just ignorant.
> Do you know what a gold digger does? She takes money from you and in return fullfill your manly desire. in which law is this not illegal? Even though you have more then 4 eye witness and a video which establish that.


I would agree that s camera would be sufficient.
However, that camera would have to capture the act of sex taking place to be considered sufficient proof.
It is not sufficient to assume that sex has taken place just because 2 people are found to be alone. A case based on assumption or circumstantial evidence would never satisfy a court.
The law, whether Sharia or secular doesn't work that way.
I'm not a very religious person but I'll quote you a story of Hazrat Umar RA as an illustration.
In this case it was accepted that the man and woman were not married and that they had been together alone.

*Umar on Hudud: Strict requirement of four witnesses to adultery*
 Abu Amina Elias Adultery الزناLegal Punishment الحدودRepentance التوبةUmar ibn Abdul Aziz عمر بن عبد العزيزUmar ibn al-Khattab عمر بن الخطاب


Ibn al-Musayyib reported: Three men testified against Al-Mughirah that he had committed adultery, while an additional witness abstained. Umar, may Allah be pleased with him, punished the three men and he said to them, “Repent and I will accept your testimony.” Two men repented and Abu Bakrah did not repent, so Umar did not accept his testimony.

Source: Muṣannaf ‘Abd al-Razzāq 13564

Al-Bukhari said, “Umar flogged Abu Bakrah, Shibl ibn Ma’bad, and Nafi’ because of their accusation against Al-Mughirah, then he demanded their repentance. He said that whoever repents, his testimony would be accepted. It was permitted by Abdullah ibn ‘Utaybah, Umar ibn Abdul Aziz, Sa’id ibn Jubayr, Tawus, Mujahid, Al-Sha’bi, ‘Ikramah, Al-Zuhri, Muharib ibn Ditar, Shurayh, and Mu’awiyyah ibn Qurrah.”

Source: Ṣaḥīḥ al-Bukhārī 3/170

عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ قَالَ شَهِدَ عَلَى الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ ثَلَاثَةٌ بِالزِّنَا وَنُكِّلَ زِيَادٌ فَحَدَّ عُمَرُ رضي الله عنه الثَّلَاثَةَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ تُوبُوا تُقْبَلْ شَهَادَتُكُمْ فَتَابَ رَجُلَانِ وَلَمْ يَتُبْ أَبُو بَكْرَةَ فَكَانَ لَا يَقْبَلُ شَهَادَتَهُ

13564 مصنف عبد الرزاق الصنعاني

قال البخاري وَجَلَدَ عُمَرُ أَبَا بَكْرَةَ وَشِبْلَ بْنَ مَعْبَدٍ وَنَافِعًا بِقَذْفِ المُغِيرَةِ ثُمَّ اسْتَتَابَهُمْ وَقَالَ مَنْ تَابَ قَبِلْتُ شَهَادَتَهُ وَأَجَازَهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ وَعُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ العَزِيزِ وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ وَطَاوُسٌ وَمُجَاهِدٌ وَالشَّعْبِيُّ وَعِكْرِمَةُ وَالزُّهْرِيُّ وَمُحَارِبُ بْنُ دِثَارٍ وَشُرَيْحٌ وَمُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ 

Do unless those people have incontrovertible proof, beyond their suspicion, that sex took place, they have no right to accuse those girls and neither do you have the right to accuse them of bring whores unless you too have proof.
We will all be answerable to God for making false allegations and slander unless you have that proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Longhorn said:


> I would agree that s camera would be sufficient.
> However, that camera would have to capture the act of sex taking place to be considered sufficient proof.
> It is not sufficient to assume that sex has taken place just because 2 people are found to be alone. A case based on assumption or circumstantial evidence would never satisfy a court.
> The law, whether Sharia or secular doesn't work that way.
> I'm not a very religious person but I'll quote you a story of Hazrat Umar RA as an illustration.
> In this case it was accepted that the man and woman were not married and that they had been together alone.
> 
> *Umar on Hudud: Strict requirement of four witnesses to adultery*
> Abu Amina Elias Adultery الزناLegal Punishment الحدودRepentance التوبةUmar ibn Abdul Aziz عمر بن عبد العزيزUmar ibn al-Khattab عمر بن الخطاب
> 
> 
> Ibn al-Musayyib reported: Three men testified against Al-Mughirah that he had committed adultery, while an additional witness abstained. Umar, may Allah be pleased with him, punished the three men and he said to them, “Repent and I will accept your testimony.” Two men repented and Abu Bakrah did not repent, so Umar did not accept his testimony.
> 
> Source: Muṣannaf ‘Abd al-Razzāq 13564
> 
> Al-Bukhari said, “Umar flogged Abu Bakrah, Shibl ibn Ma’bad, and Nafi’ because of their accusation against Al-Mughirah, then he demanded their repentance. He said that whoever repents, his testimony would be accepted. It was permitted by Abdullah ibn ‘Utaybah, Umar ibn Abdul Aziz, Sa’id ibn Jubayr, Tawus, Mujahid, Al-Sha’bi, ‘Ikramah, Al-Zuhri, Muharib ibn Ditar, Shurayh, and Mu’awiyyah ibn Qurrah.”
> 
> Source: Ṣaḥīḥ al-Bukhārī 3/170
> 
> عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ قَالَ شَهِدَ عَلَى الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ ثَلَاثَةٌ بِالزِّنَا وَنُكِّلَ زِيَادٌ فَحَدَّ عُمَرُ رضي الله عنه الثَّلَاثَةَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ تُوبُوا تُقْبَلْ شَهَادَتُكُمْ فَتَابَ رَجُلَانِ وَلَمْ يَتُبْ أَبُو بَكْرَةَ فَكَانَ لَا يَقْبَلُ شَهَادَتَهُ
> 
> 13564 مصنف عبد الرزاق الصنعاني
> 
> قال البخاري وَجَلَدَ عُمَرُ أَبَا بَكْرَةَ وَشِبْلَ بْنَ مَعْبَدٍ وَنَافِعًا بِقَذْفِ المُغِيرَةِ ثُمَّ اسْتَتَابَهُمْ وَقَالَ مَنْ تَابَ قَبِلْتُ شَهَادَتَهُ وَأَجَازَهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ وَعُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ العَزِيزِ وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ وَطَاوُسٌ وَمُجَاهِدٌ وَالشَّعْبِيُّ وَعِكْرِمَةُ وَالزُّهْرِيُّ وَمُحَارِبُ بْنُ دِثَارٍ وَشُرَيْحٌ وَمُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ
> 
> Do unless those people have incontrovertible proof, beyond their suspicion, that sex took place, they have no right to accuse those girls and neither do you have the right to accuse them of bring whores unless you too have proof.
> We will all be answerable to God for making false allegations and slander unless you have that proof.


@Myth_buster_1 I thought we were done with this discussion.
Until and unless Uzma & Usman were were caught performing the sexual act in the presence of witness, Ms.Amna has no case.
She can file for civil case against husband seeking Khula, based on the fact that he had illicit relationship with a Model, and if Usman refuses, then Amna will still have to establish that both had extra marital affair.

If you want criminal charges against Uzma, it is not possible at this moment, because in presence of a camera & number of guards it is clear that they were NOT caught while performing the sexual act.

And for heaven sake stop calling anyone a prostitute, it was a consensual relationship, a case of Fornication.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Longhorn

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> @Myth_buster_1 I thought we were done with this discussion.
> Until and unless Uzma & Usman were were caught performing the sexual act in the presence of witness, Ms.Amna has no case.
> She can file for civil case against husband seeking Khula, based on the fact that he had illicit relationship with a Model, and if Usman refuses, then Amna will still have to establish that both had extra marital affair.
> 
> If you want criminal charges against Uzma, it is not possible at this moment, because in presence of a camera & number of guards it is clear that they were NOT caught while performing the sexual act.
> 
> And for heaven sake stop calling anyone a prostitute, it was a consensual relationship, a case of Fornication.


These nuances are very difficult for the average Pakistani to process and understand.
For him/her, cultural biases and assumptions equate not only to the law but to Islam as well. End result is a society that is unjust and socially stunted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Same shit happens when a girl is caught with boy. Instead of beating the girl, the relatives of Girl beat up Boy



That's basically a QRF SOP  by the relatives of a girl,
Once they are done by beating the shit out of the guy then comes the turn of that girl !!

Aj kal har koi chaudhary ban jata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Longhorn said:


> I would agree that s camera would be sufficient.
> However, that camera would have to capture the act of sex taking place to be considered sufficient proof.
> It is not sufficient to assume that sex has taken place just because 2 people are found to be alone.



Its kind of cute that you conveniently dodged my answer that has already answered your concern.
Let me rephrase my point.
Now this is "what if" scenario and dont take it personally.
What if you (lets make it a imaginary wife not a real one "and may allah protect us from all evil") is caught by you having a relationship ( i am not gonna go into details but understand where this conversations is going) but you did not catch them in the act. Would you not have sufficient suspicion that an evil act has taken place between the two and based on that wouldnt you leave her if she has not changed after repeated warnings? If you would leave her then why would you do so since you did not catch them in the act and if you dont what kind of man are you?



> A case based on assumption or circumstantial evidence would never satisfy a court.


This is the loop hole in the system I am talking about. "innocent until proven guilty" its like everybody knows a crime took place but the law can not persecute because lack of "evidence". Prime example, corrupt politicians, business tycoons, industrial mafias, etc are accused of corruption but keep getting away because again "lack of evidence".
And No illicit act takes place in todays world with open doors or in public where such an activity can be caught by "eyewitnesses" only. Alot of punishments that Islam has prescribed was more applicable in the past then it is today. As long as an evil act can be stopped in the society by any means like in form of imprisonment then you are fullfilling islamic duties. And since punishment is very harsh in Islam thats why it makes it a very tough criteria to persecute the accused.

Btw Pakistani police also raids on brothels and catches anyone who is inside even if they are in waiting line and has not committed the crime yet.



> The law, whether Sharia or secular doesn't work that way.


Does sting operations ring any bell to you? People get arrested for merely showing up to the place without action taking place. It happens all over US! And their are many other ways to get arrested for illicit act without even any action!



> I'm not a very religious person but I'll quote you a story of Hazrat Umar RA as an illustration.
> In this case it was accepted that the man and woman were not married and that they had been together alone.
> 
> *Umar on Hudud: Strict requirement of four witnesses to adultery*
> Abu Amina Elias Adultery الزناLegal Punishment الحدودRepentance التوبةUmar ibn Abdul Aziz عمر بن عبد العزيزUmar ibn al-Khattab عمر بن الخطاب
> 
> 
> Ibn al-Musayyib reported: Three men testified against Al-Mughirah that he had committed adultery, while an additional witness abstained. Umar, may Allah be pleased with him, punished the three men and he said to them, “Repent and I will accept your testimony.” Two men repented and Abu Bakrah did not repent, so Umar did not accept his testimony.
> 
> Source: Muṣannaf ‘Abd al-Razzāq 13564
> 
> Al-Bukhari said, “Umar flogged Abu Bakrah, Shibl ibn Ma’bad, and Nafi’ because of their accusation against Al-Mughirah, then he demanded their repentance. He said that whoever repents, his testimony would be accepted. It was permitted by Abdullah ibn ‘Utaybah, Umar ibn Abdul Aziz, Sa’id ibn Jubayr, Tawus, Mujahid, Al-Sha’bi, ‘Ikramah, Al-Zuhri, Muharib ibn Ditar, Shurayh, and Mu’awiyyah ibn Qurrah.”
> 
> Source: Ṣaḥīḥ al-Bukhārī 3/170
> 
> عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ قَالَ شَهِدَ عَلَى الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ ثَلَاثَةٌ بِالزِّنَا وَنُكِّلَ زِيَادٌ فَحَدَّ عُمَرُ رضي الله عنه الثَّلَاثَةَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ تُوبُوا تُقْبَلْ شَهَادَتُكُمْ فَتَابَ رَجُلَانِ وَلَمْ يَتُبْ أَبُو بَكْرَةَ فَكَانَ لَا يَقْبَلُ شَهَادَتَهُ
> 
> 13564 مصنف عبد الرزاق الصنعاني
> 
> قال البخاري وَجَلَدَ عُمَرُ أَبَا بَكْرَةَ وَشِبْلَ بْنَ مَعْبَدٍ وَنَافِعًا بِقَذْفِ المُغِيرَةِ ثُمَّ اسْتَتَابَهُمْ وَقَالَ مَنْ تَابَ قَبِلْتُ شَهَادَتَهُ وَأَجَازَهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ وَعُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ العَزِيزِ وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ وَطَاوُسٌ وَمُجَاهِدٌ وَالشَّعْبِيُّ وَعِكْرِمَةُ وَالزُّهْرِيُّ وَمُحَارِبُ بْنُ دِثَارٍ وَشُرَيْحٌ وَمُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ



Islam = Quran and Prophet Mohammed PBUH words and actions. His companions and relatives have their own importance and we should respect that but not to the point where we fallow them.
Islam does require witness only if they are to be severally punished "i.e flogged or stoned to death" other wise without witness it should be up to us to have laws either western or our own that safeguards society from such actions. be it drugs, corruption what not.
With the way how technology has advanced "not a bad thing" it will become almost impossible to catch any criminal by solely relying on Islamic laws which again were perfect for that time and should be today but we need to have perfect Muslim society in order for it to be interpreted and implemented.

As for uzma case, even in western law she could get in alot of trouble. where as the wife could be just punished for just simple assault if she could prove that she was informed the house belonged to her husband.




> Do unless those people have incontrovertible proof, beyond their suspicion, that sex took place, they have no right to accuse those girls and neither do you have the right to accuse them of bring whores unless you too have proof.
> We will all be answerable to God for making false allegations and slander unless you have that proof.



Uzma has admitted she had on and off relationship with a married man. The wife caught them before multiple times. The wife raided the house "to be the witness" of illicit act but at that time they must have been done and were just chilling with romantic music which you can hear in the background.
Btw i am not accusing a random person but these women are known for growing up in heera mendhi type community.



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> @Myth_buster_1 I thought we were done with this discussion.
> Until and unless Uzma & Usman were were caught performing the sexual act in the presence of witness, Ms.Amna has no case.
> She can file for civil case against husband seeking Khula, based on the fact that he had illicit relationship with a Model, and if Usman refuses, then Amna will still have to establish that both had extra marital affair.
> 
> If you want criminal charges against Uzma, it is not possible at this moment, because in presence of a camera & number of guards it is clear that they were NOT caught while performing the sexual act.
> 
> And for heaven sake stop calling anyone a prostitute, it was a consensual relationship, a case of Fornication.




Trust me, i dont know what I have got myself into. But I am just after principles.
Just because Wife is from rich corrupt background does not mean only she is in the wrong. The entire awam is after them while the two "girls" are becoming national hero for standing up. This is what I hate about this case.
Is malik corrupt? YES but he should be caught for a bigger problem like land grabbing money laundering etc... he can easily become a hero by either making his relatives or whoever was involved in this and have them do a light sentence to set them for an example for rich people to fallow and become hero while the girls get hefty amount of money to satisfy them.



Longhorn said:


> These nuances are very difficult for the average Pakistani to process and understand.
> For him/her, cultural biases and assumptions equate not only to the law but to Islam as well. End result is a society that is unjust and socially stunted.



thats just your self portrayal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Its kind of cute that you conveniently dodged my answer that has already answered your concern.
> Let me rephrase my point.
> Now this is "what if" scenario and dont take it personally.
> What if you (lets make it a imaginary wife not a real one "and may allah protect us from all evil") is caught by you having a relationship ( i am not gonna go into details but understand where this conversations is going) but you did not catch them in the act. Would you not have sufficient suspicion that an evil act has taken place between the two and based on that wouldnt you leave her if she has not changed after repeated warnings? If you would leave her then why would you do so since you did not catch them in the act and if you dont what kind of man are you?
> 
> 
> This is the loop hole in the system I am talking about. "innocent until proven guilty" its like everybody knows a crime took place but the law can not persecute because lack of "evidence". Prime example, corrupt politicians, business tycoons, industrial mafias, etc are accused of corruption but keep getting away because again "lack of evidence".
> And No illicit act takes place in todays world with open doors or in public where such an activity can be caught by "eyewitnesses" only. Alot of punishments that Islam has prescribed was more applicable in the past then it is today. As long as an evil act can be stopped in the society by any means like in form of imprisonment then you are fullfilling islamic duties. And since punishment is very harsh in Islam thats why it makes it a very tough criteria to persecute the accused.
> 
> Btw Pakistani police also raids on brothels and catches anyone who is inside even if they are in waiting line and has not committed the crime yet.
> 
> 
> Does sting operations ring any bell to you? People get arrested for merely showing up to the place without action taking place. It happens all over US! And their are many other ways to get arrested for illicit act without even any action!
> 
> 
> 
> Islam = Quran and Prophet Mohammed PBUH words and actions. His companions and relatives have their own importance and we should respect that but not to the point where we fallow them.
> Islam does require witness only if they are to be severally punished "i.e flogged or stoned to death" other wise without witness it should be up to us to have laws either western or our own that safeguards society from such actions. be it drugs, corruption what not.
> With the way how technology has advanced "not a bad thing" it will become almost impossible to catch any criminal by solely relying on Islamic laws which again were perfect for that time and should be today but we need to have perfect Muslim society in order for it to be interpreted and implemented.
> 
> As for uzma case, even in western law she could get in alot of trouble. where as the wife could be just punished for just simple assault if she could prove that she was informed the house belonged to her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uzma has admitted she had on and off relationship with a married man. The wife caught them before multiple times. The wife raided the house "to be the witness" of illicit act but at that time they must have been done and were just chilling with romantic music which you can hear in the background.
> Btw i am not accusing a random person but these women are known for growing up in heera mendhi type community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, i dont know what I have got myself into. But I am just after principles.
> Just because Wife is from rich corrupt background does not mean only she is in the wrong. The entire awam is after them while the two "girls" are becoming national hero for standing up. This is what I hate about this case.
> Is malik corrupt? YES but he should be caught for a bigger problem like land grabbing money laundering etc... he can easily become a hero by either making his relatives or whoever was involved in this and have them do a light sentence to set them for an example for rich people to fallow and become hero while the girls get hefty amount of money to satisfy them.
> 
> 
> 
> thats just your self portrayal.


Righteous indignation does not equal proof.
The whole principle of the example I gave is that there can be no legal accusation without evidence, the rest is just personal opinion.
A legal system cannot be based on individual whim and preference. It has to be based on laws and evidence.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Longhorn said:


> Righteous indignation does not equal proof.
> The whole principle of the example I gave is that there can be no legal accusation without evidence, the rest is just personal opinion.
> A legal system cannot be based on individual whim and preference. It has to be based on laws and evidence.



Then what is the law in UK to catch someone who has not committed the act yet?


----------



## Longhorn

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Then what is the law in UK to catch someone who has not committed the act yet?


You tell me. Is there one?


----------



## Clearly

Whats the update on this fiasco?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Pakistanio aur dekho Game of Thrones and Desperate Housewives etc etc.
Yar fahashi itni bar gai hai k jo bachna chahta hai wo bhi nai bach sakta.


Bratva said:


> So Apparently Since yesterday, Videos doing round on Social media, Malik Riaz Son In Law caught by her wife. i.e Malik Riaz daughter, and some other family members in Uzma Khan house . They went to Uzma khan house with a group of armed men and destroyed the furniture, Threatened them that ISI will make them disappear and beat Uzma khan and her Sister. Complete video which is graphic and lots of swearing words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265662755706634246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for social media as ISI/ARMY is gonna be dragged once again due to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

When are the hacked CCTV scandals coming?

GoP should do more to deflect with what is happening in the region.


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

My Words








El Sidd said:


> When are the hacked CCTV scandals coming?
> 
> GoP should do more to deflect with what is happening in the region.


I think we need an active Cyber force who can infiltrate and bring us the reality tapes cctv would be enough.

These unsolved mysteries stays in our minds and trouble us for life.
There should be someone to bring us the light.


----------



## El Sidd

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> There should be someone to bring us the light.



Just ignore them and you will have the light


----------



## SQ8

Knuckles said:


> That justifies the mistreatment, harassment and terrorising for personal reasons. Might as well check on the neighbours on what they are doing too. And then add a *religious certificate* on where they'll be going after death.


Ive actually seen one for a lady - 
Paraphrased from Urdu “Respected Angels, we testify that this lady was a muslim and of good character and prayed 5 times a day and fasted - we humbly request that you ignore any minor sins and grant her a comfortable grave, safe passage from pul-e-sirat and entry into Jannah.. signed Moulvi X from local mosque and 4 other men”

That is the level of ignorance in our society and is on display here too - what should be expected if not the current status quo of utter hypocrisy and corruption in society.

I’d rather let it be and burn as it does now and focus on when the Beta for flight simulator 2020 comes out.. looks amazing.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Socra said:


> Ive actually seen one for a lady -
> Paraphrased from Urdu “Respected Angels, we testify that this lady was a muslim and of good character and prayed 5 times a day and fasted - we humbly request that you ignore any minor sins and grant her a comfortable grave, safe passage from pul-e-sirat and entry into Jannah.. signed Moulvi X from local mosque and 4 other men”
> 
> That is the level of ignorance in our society and is on display here too - what should be expected if not the current status quo of utter hypocrisy and corruption in society.
> 
> I’d rather let it be and burn as it does now and focus on when the Beta for flight simulator 2020 comes out.. looks amazing.



Illicit act of any form is illegal not only in Islam but in every part of the world. If everyone is innocent then why even have such a law then?


----------



## gangsta_rap

Socra said:


> I’d rather let it be and burn as it does now and focus on when the Beta for flight simulator 2020 comes out.. looks amazing.



lol


----------



## Cranked

@Myth_buster_1 , I don't fully disagree to what you are trying to establish here, if you go through my earlier posts, you will get to know, that I am with the opinion to charge all of them with what they are accused for and prove it with evidence in court of law.

For a Law to be exercised you need to have evidence, evidence so clearly pointing out that an illegal act took place, can you vouch that the girl (whom you refer to as prostitute) was having sex with that guy? You would say Yes, Can you prove that? Oh, again you will say yes, based on your assumptions. But have you seen them both having sex? Now, you cannot prove that. So your accusation holds no value, this is how it goes.

Have you listened to one of the ladies who raided the house, where they said to one of their guards to touch the girl, she than yelled at him "I am saying touch her", some even say that she said to take her in the room and touch her, this clearly indicates that they know, they are above the law and can do whatever they want and nobody can touch them.

And for that where you said ISI kisi k baap ki jaghir nahi hai, how many times have you used the name of ISI to threaten someone? And it's not someone who is using their name, it is Malik's family, she is even leaving messages to some woman, that I am in trouble call me back, You would be a fool if you are to believe that they have no connections, they sure do and they do exercise them as well. (Btw- what hurts me in this entire event is them using name of ISI and I want them to be punished for that, cannot see that happening, though).

Why is that people with connections mentioned the name of connection and that connection never goes on to set an example for these people so that no one can repeat such a thing? Because Daal kali hai.

You assume a lot about others, assumptions are assumptions any given day, they cannot conclude towards certainty unless backed by acceptable evidence, so once again, have you watched them having sex?

If your criteria of accusing someone is their back ground, which we can see from your posts, that what about those Mulana's and people who practice and preach religion, if they are to be accused of something, your criteria says, as per their back ground, they cannot be sinners. Such a idiotic reference or assumption. Going this way even if a person is a sinner in his past and has repented but later accused of something, considering his / her past, he / she shall be charged with offense, lol. 

You assume a lot. A lot. 

@Longhorn You have explained everything in a good manner. Nicely put, I must say. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

Cranked said:


> @Myth_buster_1 , I don't fully disagree to what you are trying to establish here, if you go through my earlier posts, you will get to know, that I am with the opinion to charge all of them with what they are accused for and prove it with evidence in court of law.
> 
> For a Law to be exercised you need to have evidence, evidence so clearly pointing out that an illegal act took place, can you vouch that the girl (whom you refer to as prostitute) was having sex with that guy? You would say Yes, Can you prove that? Oh, again you will say yes, based on your assumptions. But have you seen them both having sex? Now, you cannot prove that. So your accusation holds no value, this is how it goes.
> 
> Have you listened to one of the ladies who raided the house, where they said to one of their guards to touch the girl, she than yelled at him "I am saying touch her", some even say that she said to take her in the room and touch her, this clearly indicates that they know, they are above the law and can do whatever they want and nobody can touch them.
> 
> And for that where you said ISI kisi k baap ki jaghir nahi hai, how many times have you used the name of ISI to threaten someone? And it's not someone who is using their name, it is Malik's family, she is even leaving messages to some woman, that I am in trouble call me back, You would be a fool if you are to believe that they have no connections, they sure do and they do exercise them as well. (Btw- what hurts me in this entire event is them using name of ISI and I want them to be punished for that, cannot see that happening, though).
> 
> Why is that people with connections mentioned the name of connection and that connection never goes on to set an example for these people so that no one can repeat such a thing? Because Daal kali hai.
> 
> You assume a lot about others, assumptions are assumptions any given day, they cannot conclude towards certainty unless backed by acceptable evidence, so once again, have you watched them having sex?
> 
> If your criteria of accusing someone is their back ground, which we can see from your posts, that what about those Mulana's and people who practice and preach religion, if they are to be accused of something, your criteria says, as per their back ground, they cannot be sinners. Such a idiotic reference or assumption. Going this way even if a person is a sinner in his past and has repented but later accused of something, considering his / her past, he / she shall be charged with offense, lol.
> 
> You assume a lot. A lot.
> 
> @Longhorn You have explained everything in a good manner. Nicely put, I must say. Thank you.


I don't really want to jump back into this argument because it would just go round in circles because of a lack of perception of how the rule of law in a modern state in the modern era is supposed to function, but I would like to say this:
People need to move away from this idea of cleansing society and a pure society. They have never existed and they never will. What we should be aiming for is a society that respects the rights of individuals under the law. We all have our own vision of what kind of a society we wish to see, but we cannot impose our vision and our wishes in an extra judicial manner otherwise the result is anarchy and injustice.
The law framed by the constitution and codified by the penal code is what defines the character of a country. The only way forward for a country is to respect the law regardless of whether or not you agree with it. It is understandable that people may not like or agree with certain laws and that is fine, there exist mechanisms in democracy to change these laws and those should be exercised by every citizen.
It is sad to see that in this era, people feel that it is ok to slander and assassinate people's characters on assumptions and hearsay regardless of proof or evidence when their actions may be perfectly legal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Cranked said:


> @Myth_buster_1 , I don't fully disagree to what you are trying to establish here, if you go through my earlier posts, you will get to know, that I am with the opinion to charge all of them with what they are accused for and prove it with evidence in court of law.


 Im with you on this 100%.


> For a Law to be exercised you need to have evidence, evidence so clearly pointing out that an illegal act took place, can you vouch that the girl (whom you refer to as prostitute) was having sex with that guy? You would say Yes, Can you prove that? Oh, again you will say yes, based on your assumptions. But have you seen them both having sex? Now, you cannot prove that. So your accusation holds no value, this is how it goes.


just to let you know Uzma has admitted she has been having on and off relationship with a married man for past couple of years. Their is also a leaked video online of them kissing. This establishes probable cause of illicit relationship that must be further investigated and perhaps put an end to lucrative business being conducted in a massive scale in Pakistani entertainment industry that is working on changing shape of our society. 
If we go by your logic, then a rape victim will never get any justice because no one was their to see it. The punishment that Islam offers is too severe for which the criteria is also tough (eyewitnesses), however if a case can be proven even without eyewitnesses then justice is still being served. 



> Have you listened to one of the ladies who raided the house, where they said to one of their guards to touch the girl, she than yelled at him "I am saying touch her", some even say that she said to take her in the room and touch her, this clearly indicates that they know, they are above the law and can do whatever they want and nobody can touch them.



Im not condoling her behavior but this is a normal behavior in Pakistan. ever heard of a term "teri mai maa/bahen ******!" so then should all those people be arrested? Yes verbal threats should not be allowed but you can not put entire blame in this episode on the wife who was JUST REACTING ON HER WIFELY INSTINCT. If the wife had intention to cause such a harm to those girls trust me she had all the power to do so but she did not chose to go that way. Intention should matter the most, only if their is a probable cause to determine a harm will be inflicted only then an action should be taken. Like if we have a fight in street and we start fighting the chances are we will not have control over our speech but necessarily wont have the intention to do that. 



> And for that where you said ISI kisi k baap ki jaghir nahi hai, how many times have you used the name of ISI to threaten someone? And it's not someone who is using their name, it is Malik's family, she is even leaving messages to some woman, that I am in trouble call me back, You would be a fool if you are to believe that they have no connections, they sure do and they do exercise them as well. (Btw- what hurts me in this entire event is them using name of ISI and I want them to be punished for that, cannot see that happening, though).



Seriously? 
What evidence do you have that the lady on the phone is talking to ISI agent or Malik has a connection with ISI which will serve their faimly's interest? Isnt your whole argument based on "evidence"? Do you have any information that suggest that? Please dont be hypocritical.



> Why is that people with connections mentioned the name of connection and that connection never goes on to set an example for these people so that no one can repeat such a thing? Because Daal kali hai.



The irony is, after this baseless speculation of yours this is what you said the very next line. 
(
You assume a lot about others, assumptions are assumptions any given day, they cannot conclude towards certainty unless backed by acceptable evidence, so once again, have you watched them having sex?
)
The question to you is, have you *watched *ISI serve Malik's family interest?

If you live in Pakistan you should know by now that its quite common in Pakistan for someone to use these "imaginary" connections even though they have never have any connection in real life. 


> If your criteria of accusing someone is their back ground, which we can see from your posts, that what about those Mulana's and people who practice and preach religion, if they are to be accused of something, your criteria says, as per their back ground, they cannot be sinners. Such a idiotic reference or assumption. Going this way even if a person is a sinner in his past and has repented but later accused of something, considering his / her past, he / she shall be charged with offense, lol.



I dont want to prove anything to you about what I think but where did you get an impression that I have any soft corner for Mulana? if you bothered going through my previous posts in many threads that I have been critical of them infact too much sometimes that i get warnings. so u dont even know me. 

I am not just accusing them just because of their background but giving you evidence that their is probable cause to further investigate them into their businesses and charge them for which ever law they have broken. 


Again, you dont have to watch someone commit a illicit act to charge them.

Here in US their are always sting operations by Law enforcement agencies which will arrest anyone who have not even commit sexual act. And this is an example of one of the most liberal society. Being "Islamic" republic of Pakistan they should have better control over this. Infact they have one of the biggest brothels which are illegal here in many states and will land you in jail. But only in Pakistan they are considered integral part of the society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Trango Towers said:


> u
> You are not even Pakistani. And not even Bakistani. You ahve lost your soul to the Bedouin khalijis. Alhumdulillah dont ever come back



I understand you are trying to justify Iranian crimes by calling and twisting Pakistan, but you are a tiny pawn of an organized slandering campaign lead by networks of Kulbhoshan Yadeve types.
al-Bakistanis as you may call them send $ billions home and yet you tribe want to ruin it all, comparatively subjects of Supreme Leaders ship $ out of Pakistan. This is what is selling soul and even more when you tribe engineer smuggle in Iranian oil and smuggle out Riyals/Dirhams, that's beyond being sold out.

List of Iranian crimes against Pakistan is far longer than Indian crimes against Pakistan, involving direct bombing and slaughtering of Pakistani soldiers.
Yet your types try to justify your existence by slandering, when that's not enough you want us to sever ties with Khalijis... who have helped Pakistan through it's thick and thins. Actually most recently an economic bail out worth $ billions.
Every patriotic Pakistani shall give middle finger to wicked and mischievous like you and your drive.

It's no surprise that your hate for Khalijis is your religious matter and you are not first one, this country is full of sold outs you will serve your life serving Iranian interests and orders, and in life after you will be housed along side abu Jahil and khatmals like you can't even stand face to face to a proud al-bakistani, this country is existing because of al-bakistanis.
We will continue to come to Pakistan and if you have objections than report to your supreme leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

BATMAN said:


> I understand you are trying to justify Iranian crimes by calling and twisting Pakistan, but you are a tiny pawn of an organized slandering campaign lead by networks of Kulbhoshan Yadeve types.
> al-Bakistanis as you may call them send $ billions home and yet you tribe want to ruin it all, comparatively subjects of Supreme Leaders ship $ out of Pakistan. This is what is selling soul and even more when you tribe engineer smuggle in Iranian oil and smuggle out Riyals/Dirhams, that's beyond being sold out.
> 
> List of Iranian crimes against Pakistan is far longer than Indian crimes against Pakistan, involving direct bombing and slaughtering of Pakistani soldiers.
> Yet your types try to justify your existence by slandering, when that's not enough you want us to sever ties with Khalijis... who have helped Pakistan through it's thick and thins. Actually most recently an economic bail out worth $ billions.
> Every patriotic Pakistani shall give middle finger to wicked and mischievous like you and your drive.
> 
> It's no surprise that your hate for Khalijis is your religious matter and you are not first one, this country is full of sold outs you will serve your life serving Iranian interests and orders, and in life after you will be housed along side abu Jahil and khatmals like you can't even stand face to face to a proud al-bakistani, this country is existing because of al-bakistanis.
> We will continue to come to Pakistan and if you have objections than report to your supreme leader.


U think day and night about Iranians but are too dumb to know that your arabs master and your iranian masters are brothers in arms. You are the dumb traitor that serves both...


----------



## Myth_buster_1

AsianLion said:


>


Watch 23:00
This is exactly what I have been saying!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

Ace of Spades said:


> Two days is the shelf life of any news in Pakistan; nothing will happen. One more day and "sulah safai" will happen and same Uzma Khan will "forgive" the culprits. Reminds me of colonel ki biwi... her identity was found to be put in FIR?
> 
> Sab maya hai.....



And so it happened 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267498527124488193


----------



## BATMAN

Trango Towers said:


> U think day and night about Iranians but are too dumb to know that your arabs master and your iranian masters are brothers in arms. You are the dumb traitor that serves both...



This is not enough to dilute Iranian crimes against sovereignty of Pakistan.


----------



## BATMAN

Trango Towers said:


> Whatever dude..once a slave always a slave.


Once brain washed in evening hate classes, always serve Iranian interests.


----------



## Blacklight

Moonlight said:


> I would never understand why we Pakistanis give so much unnecessary attention to loathing issues.


Sooner or later, people expose their true intellect, or lack of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Blacklight said:


> Sooner or later, people expose their true intellect, or lack of.



Do you think this was done to deflect from PIA crash?


----------



## crankthatskunk

This video is shocking on so many levels. I don't know where to start.
I had no idea Pakistan is so degenerated socially. For me it is shocking and beyond comprehension.

Please be discreet, strong language.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

The guy involved in this crap is not Malik Riaz son in law but his sister in law's son in law.



crankthatskunk said:


> This video is shocking on so many levels. I don't know where to start.
> I had no idea Pakistan is so degenerated socially. For me it is shocking and beyond comprehension for me.
> 
> Please be discreet, strong language.


Also the video which is being spread on twitter doesn't have Uzma in it

So this guy needs to open his eyes first it's getting stupid now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

crankthatskunk said:


> This video is shocking on so many levels. I don't know where to start.
> I had no idea Pakistan is so degenerated socially. For me it is shocking and beyond comprehension.
> 
> Please be discreet, strong language.



lol he considers himself of some value .


----------



## AUz

crankthatskunk said:


> This video is shocking on so many levels. I don't know where to start.
> I had no idea Pakistan is so degenerated socially. For me it is shocking and beyond comprehension.
> 
> Please be discreet, strong language.



Not Pakistan but only a certain rich class that hires prostitutes like Uzma Khan for their own pleasure. The entertainment industry, the media industry etc are all filth sadly.

We need another Zia ul Haq type man to wipe this filth but oh well, there are many other things that need to be taken seriously first. The aurat march twitter handles were in full support of Uzma Khan and that tells your everything you need to know about aurat march and Uzma Khan---both degenerate G***tis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHALIB

AUz said:


> Not Pakistan but only a certain rich class that hires prostitutes like Uzma Khan for their own pleasure. The entertainment industry, the media industry etc are all filth sadly.
> 
> We need another *Zia ul Haq type man to wipe this filth but oh well*, there are many other things that need to be taken seriously first. The aurat march twitter handles were in full support of Uzma Khan and that tells your everything you need to know about aurat march and Uzma Khan---both degenerate G***tis



pakistan paid high price for zia ul haq type governance .


----------



## drumstick

this guy was a reality tv show host right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

drumstick said:


> this guy was a reality tv show host right?



he got once big thrashing by the guys with he misbehaved .


----------



## AUz

GHALIB said:


> pakistan paid high price for zia ul haq type governance .



Lol, that price was inevitable. We had to fight the Soviets or get crushed. We fought and defeated them in Afghanistan----putting the final nail in communism's coffin.

Pakistan's defeat of Soviet Forces in Afghan Jihad, and subsequent collapse of USSR not only saved Pakistan, it also liberated *4,000,000 sq km+* of land area in Central Asia and brought it under Islamic/Muslim control Alhamdulillah. Just in Kazakhstan alone, the number of Mosques went from 93 in 1991 to 3000+ in 2015. The consolidation of Islamic faith in rest of Central Asia was even stronger!

This is a greater external geopolitical achievement by Pakistan than _anything_ hindus have been able to garner in last 5000 years 

We'd pay that "price" 1000x over gladly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Zarvan said:


> The guy involved in this crap is not Malik Riaz son in law but his sister in law's son in law.
> 
> 
> Also the video which is being spread on twitter doesn't have Uzma in it
> 
> So this guy needs to open his eyes first it's getting stupid now



I dont like waka guy but this time he is stating facts. I knew from beginning these showbiz "prostitutes" are in the wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

AUz said:


> Lol, that price was inevitable. We had to fight the Soviets or get crushed. We fought and defeated them in Afghanistan----putting the final nail in communism's coffin.
> 
> Pakistan's defeat of Soviet Forces in Afghan Jihad, and subsequent collapse of USSR not only saved Pakistan, it also liberated *4,000,000 sq km+* of land area in Central Asia and brought it under Islamic/Muslim control Alhamdulillah. Just in Kazakhstan alone, the number of Mosques went from 93 in 1991 to 3000+ in 2015. The consolidation of Islamic faith in rest of Central Asia was even stronger!
> 
> This is a greater external geopolitical achievement by Pakistan than _anything_ hindus have been able to garner in last 5000 years
> 
> We'd pay that "price" 1000x over gladly



lol pakistan defeated soviets ? 
zia's afghan jihad brought terrorism and sectarian violence in pakistan which is still haunting poor pakistanis .


----------



## AUz

GHALIB said:


> lol pakistan defeated soviets ?
> zia's afghan jihad brought terrorism and sectarian violence in pakistan which is still haunting poor pakistanis .










Go to 4:20 onwards  ....German Scholar who studied Afghan war admitting "ISI was the primary force behind Soviet defeat, not the CIA or Saudis---which played helping hand"

As I said, we'd take whatever happened 1000x times over than to have Soviets on our necks, Muslim land under occupation, and so on.

You can keep moaning because Soviets lost, Islam gained 4,000,000 sq km, communism fell worldwide, and Pakistan acquired insurgency management skills matched only by CIA and Pak used those skills to transfer weapons and train fighters etc and used them in Bosnia, Philipines, Kashmir, and so on---to advance our interests (Kashmir) and Muslim interests worldwide (Bosnia, Philipines etc). For example, to end the insurgency....Philipines signed a pact with its Muslim region and gave it autonomy and permission to implement parts of Islamic law for their lives. While you couldn't even safe Hindu monarcy in Nepal, which was over thrown by communists in 2006.

Pakistan's external power projection and geopolitical achievements in 70 years are already greater than Hindus' in last 5000 years



You can keep coping hard though. Doesn't matter. We will continue to do our part in global spread and consolidation of Islam iA and keeping you busy in Kashmir, which plays to our geostrategic advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

crankthatskunk said:


> This video is shocking on so many levels. I don't know where to start.
> I had no idea Pakistan is so degenerated socially. For me it is shocking and beyond comprehension.
> 
> Please be discreet, strong language.


18.24 sec of waffle.
He promised evidence. Names etc. What a liar. Bs video.


----------



## GHALIB

AUz said:


> Go to 4:20 onwards  ....German Scholar who studied Afghan war admitting "ISI was the primary force behind Soviet defeat, not the CIA or Saudis---which played helping hand"
> 
> As I said, we'd take whatever happened 1000x times over than to have Soviets on our necks, Muslim land under occupation, and so on.
> 
> You can keep moaning because Soviets lost, Islam gained 4,000,000 sq km, communism fell worldwide, and Pakistan acquired insurgency management skills matched only by CIA and Pak used those skills to transfer weapons and train fighters etc and used them in Bosnia, Philipines, Kashmir, and so on---to advance our interests (Kashmir) and Muslim interests worldwide (Bosnia, Philipines etc). For example, to end the insurgency....Philipines signed a pact with its Muslim region and gave it autonomy and permission to implement parts of Islamic law for their lives. While you couldn't even safe Hindu monarcy in Nepal, which was over thrown by communists in 2006.
> 
> Pakistan's external power projection and geopolitical achievements in 70 years are already greater than Hindus' in last 5000 years
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep coping hard though. Doesn't matter. We will continue to do our part in global spread and consolidation of Islam iA and keeping you busy in Kashmir, which plays to our geostrategic advantage.




lol you mighty broke soviet union in few years , but you are unable to get indian kashmir you are trying from last 70 years . 
actually you were working as foot soldier of america for dollars it was beyond your capacity to even rise in front of slav army .


----------



## Trango Towers

GHALIB said:


> lol you mighty broke soviet union in few years , but you are unable to get indian kashmir you are trying from last 70 years .
> actually you were working as foot soldier of america for dollars it was beyond your capacity to even rise in front of slav army .


Sorry GB and azad Kashmir you must have gifted us???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Trango Towers said:


> 18.24 sec of waffle.
> He promised evidence. Names etc. What a liar. Bs video.


Guy is totally biased and encouraging mob justice. He one failed anchor ...seems Malik Riaz paid him well ..
*Waqar Zaka’s show ‘Champions’ to remain suspended, IHC rules*

*https://nation.com.pk/27-Nov-2017/an-open-letter-to-wakar-zaka*

Zaka sahib khud maza karta haan..or dusroo ko achi achi nasihataaann..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> I dont like waka guy but this time he is stating facts. I knew from beginning these showbiz "prostitutes" are in the wrong.


I hate showbiz more than you but sorry he is hardly stating any fact in this video.


----------



## AUz

GHALIB said:


> lol you mighty broke soviet union in few years , but you are unable to get indian kashmir you are trying from last 70 years .
> actually you were working as foot soldier of america for dollars it was beyond your capacity to even rise in front of slav army .



india was already broken into pieces via other means (mostly political struggle with strategic violence). You are 7x larger and yet you couldn't get Azad Kashmir from Pak. Its _humiliating_ for you. We at least created insurgency in Kashmir....you couldn't even do that in GB/Azad Kashmir.

I already gave you neutral, German scholar saying Pak ISI was primarily responsible for Soviet Defeat---you can continue to squeal like a puppy. Nobody cares. Fact remains that Muslim Pakistan has achieved more geopolitically outside our borders than weak Hindustan has done in last 5000 years. You were and always will be our inferiors.

16% of Muslims took away 25% of Indian land in 1947, and you couldn't do much about it. Couldn't take back GB/Azad Kashmir from 7x smaller Pakistan. Got arse r@ped when faced equals in China. Had to sign agreement of stalemate with a 7x smaller nation in 65 and got humiliated worldwide as recently as last year when PAF once against defeated and humiliated inferior Indian air force in the battlefield 

Keep squealing like a puppy while we keep winning geopolitically AH.

Btw, Pak intelligence also supported Chechyna's struggle against mighty Russian Army. Chechyna surrounded by Russia from all sides, cut off from vast Islamic world, and yet it fought Russians to signing an agreement where today, Chechyna is de-facto ruled by Shari'ah law in many aspects and has total autonomy (with previously anti-Russian insurgent Ramzan Kadirov being the current ruler of the region and good friends with Putin).

While again, you couldn't even save Nepal, a country you surround from all sides and Himalayas to the back 

Stop quoting me now and lets get back to the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Zarvan said:


> I hate showbiz more than you but sorry he is hardly stating any fact in this video.



did you even watch the video bro? Trust me the guy is an idiot but again this time he is stating facts. It almost seems like he has been reading my posts  because its exactly what i have said before.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

crankthatskunk said:


> I had no idea Pakistan is so degenerated socially


You didn't saw Aurat March??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

crankthatskunk said:


> This video is shocking on so many levels. I don't know where to start.
> I had no idea Pakistan is so degenerated socially. For me it is shocking and beyond comprehension.
> 
> Please be discreet, strong language.


bhai waqar zaka jaisay aab discuss hongay yahan.


----------



## Trango Towers

HAIDER said:


> Guy is totally biased and encouraging mob justice. He one failed anchor ...seems Malik Riaz paid him well ..
> *Waqar Zaka’s show ‘Champions’ to remain suspended, IHC rules*
> 
> *https://nation.com.pk/27-Nov-2017/an-open-letter-to-wakar-zaka*
> 
> Zaka sahib khud maza karta haan..or dusroo ko achi achi nasihataaann..


This is Pakistan.. trainee molvi..do as I say not as I do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

Myth_buster_1 said:


> I dont like waka guy but this time he is stating facts. I knew from beginning these showbiz "prostitutes" are in the wrong.




And this guy prostitute who milked people like you by playing both sides for views is any better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> did you even watch the video bro? Trust me the guy is an idiot but again this time he is stating facts. It almost seems like he has been reading my posts  because its exactly what i have said before.


Yes I did watch the video. I know and he is talking mostly BS


----------



## Trango Towers

Zarvan said:


> Yes I did watch the video. I know and he is talking mostly BS


He is prostitution himself as well. All that noise and he offered nothing having promised so much at the start or the video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

War Thunder said:


> And this guy prostitute who milked people like you by playing both sides for views is any better?





Zarvan said:


> Yes I did watch the video. I know and he is talking mostly BS



Instead of being emotional 13 year old girls give me 2 - 3 good reason why he is talking BS in this video without going back to history of what he has done or what malik riaz has done. 

I dont like both of them but in this case Uzma is wrong because according to Pakistani law she could be arrested for illicit relationship which she has admitted and their are now leaked videos of Usman and uzma.
As for wife, this is what 99.99% of wife or husband would do if they have the power. This cant not be justified but its a normal reaction of anybody if they go through similar situation. Put yourself in the wife's shoes and ask yourself what would you do. 

IMO wife should be charged for assault (which is a bailable offense) and uzma and usman for illicit relationship which btw is against Pakistani law.


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

GHALIB said:


> pakistan paid high price for zia ul haq type governance .



Like india will with modi dont worry


----------



## Aasimkhan

GHALIB said:


> pakistan paid high price for zia ul haq type governance .


Actually USSR paid the price, and now India will pay the price of rule of IK


----------



## Blacklight

El Sidd said:


> Do you think this was done to deflect from PIA crash?


Given how myopic we are, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## War Thunder

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Instead of being emotional 13 year old girls give me 2 - 3 good reason why he is talking BS in this video without going back to history of what he has done or what malik riaz has done.
> 
> I dont like both of them but in this case Uzma is wrong because according to Pakistani law she could be arrested for illicit relationship which she has admitted and their are now leaked videos of Usman and uzma.
> As for wife, this is what 99.99% of wife or husband would do if they have the power. This cant not be justified but its a normal reaction of anybody if they go through similar situation. Put yourself in the wife's shoes and ask yourself what would you do.
> 
> IMO wife should be charged for assault (which is a bailable offense) and uzma and usman for illicit relationship which btw is against Pakistani law.




and instead of being dumb. How about you try rereading my text to comprehend it has nothing to do with who is right or wrong but how a man prostitute used the situation and little dumb kids like you to get views and subscribers.


----------



## crankthatskunk

Look guys it is not about Zaka, you can like or dislike him, up to you. Personally speaking, I don't give a toss about him. The point of the thread is our social decay as Pakistanis or Pakistani origin. 

I have not been to Pakistan for over 11 years now. So I have no idea whats happening socially. 
My wife on the other hand go to both Islamabad and Karachi, she had been there last year. She told me they are more advance than we are in London. 
If it is coming from your wife, you have to believe it. Otherwise.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Instead of being emotional 13 year old girls give me 2 - 3 good reason why he is talking BS in this video without going back to history of what he has done or what malik riaz has done.
> 
> I dont like both of them but in this case Uzma is wrong because according to Pakistani law she could be arrested for illicit relationship which she has admitted and their are now leaked videos of Usman and uzma.
> As for wife, this is what 99.99% of wife or husband would do if they have the power. This cant not be justified but its a normal reaction of anybody if they go through similar situation. Put yourself in the wife's shoes and ask yourself what would you do.
> 
> IMO wife should be charged for assault (which is a bailable offense) and uzma and usman for illicit relationship which btw is against Pakistani law.


Even I am saying Uzma is wrong from day one. In fact what that guy wife is accusing Uzma off is true than Uzma punishment is 100 lashes in Islam and death for the guy as he was married. What I disagree with is these two sisters being part of a organized ring. Rich scumbags following in love with fashion models is common and after getting married when many of these models keep same lifestyle they often end up getting divorced. There is a massive list of models who are single mothers and divorced.


----------



## El Sidd

Blacklight said:


> Given how myopic we are, I wouldn't be surprised.



i think this probably is the case. one can see how deflection was done so efficiently across whole of media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

Pakistani Fighter said:


> You didn't saw Aurat March??



How can I see it brother. I have seen some photographs here and other places. But that is just a very very small section of the society. Some elites living on "funding from the West" for their "Liberal Values". 
Like many other segments of Pakistani society, completely fake, offcourse.


----------



## Trango Towers

crankthatskunk said:


> How can I see it brother. I have seen some photographs here and other places. But that is just a very very small section of the society. Some elites living on "funding from the West" for their "Liberal Values".
> Like many other segments of Pakistani society, completely fake, offcourse.


I guess u think Pakistan is poor? You have no idea.


----------



## crankthatskunk

Sheikh Rauf said:


> bhai waqar zaka jaisay aab discuss hongay yahan.



No.. If I wanted to discuss him, I would have shared his video asking people to pay to the Youtube's Prime Account. He boldly says, he is going to keep the money. Some are donating him from $1 to $50 dollars, one evening he earned few grands. 
In Pakistan everything goes.


----------



## Trango Towers

crankthatskunk said:


> No.. If I wanted to discuss him, I would have shared his video asking people to pay to the Youtube's Prime Account. He boldly says, he is going to keep the money. Some are donating him from $1 to $50 dollars, one evening he earned few grands.
> In Pakistan everything goes.


Jub kangar nachatay hai to paisay denay partay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

crankthatskunk said:


> Look guys it is not about Zaka, you can like or dislike him, up to you. Personally speaking, I don't give a toss about him. The point of the thread is our social decay as Pakistanis or Pakistani origin.
> 
> *I have not been to Pakistan for over 11 years now.* So I have no idea whats happening socially.
> My wife on the other hand go to both Islamabad and Karachi, she had been there last year. She told me they are more advance than we are in London.
> If it is coming from your wife, you have to believe it. Otherwise.........



my parents and i made the mistake of coming back. Should have applied for immigration somewhere else. Please dont come back for permanent. The society here is rotten to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Will there be a March?



crankthatskunk said:


> In Pakistan everything goes.



This is totally an IVC issue. Nothing to do with Pakistan.


----------



## crankthatskunk

Hiraa said:


> my parents and i made the mistake of coming back. Should have applied for immigration somewhere else. Please dont come back for permanent. The society here is rotten to the core.



I am British National, no intentions to live in Pakistan. 
As for your concerns about rotten society, I agree, Pakistanis do not behave any better in the west either. 
Same old habits of lying, cheating, back biting, bitchiness, etc. 
Sometime you wonder in amazement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

crankthatskunk said:


> I am British National, no intentions to live in Pakistan.



@PakSword iske flag change kardo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

Trango Towers said:


> I guess u think Pakistan is poor? You have no idea.



Oh no, I don't think that at all. 
I know for sure, they are very rich. Most of the people I' know are very very rich. 
They have to be, no one pays any taxes. Cannot justify their wealth. 
Only in Pakistan, aye.



El Sidd said:


> @PakSword iske flag change kardo



*Kion bhai!! I am of Pakistani origins and proud of it. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

crankthatskunk said:


> I am British National, no intentions to live in Pakistan.





crankthatskunk said:


> Kion bhai!! I am of Pakistani origins and proud of it.



Get a third flag of origin. 

PDF Format has Country of Nationality and Residence as flags. Both are British for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

crankthatskunk said:


> Some


They weren't some


----------



## Myth_buster_1

War Thunder said:


> and instead of being dumb. How about you try rereading my text to comprehend it has nothing to do with who is right or wrong but how a man prostitute used the situation and little dumb kids like you to get views and subscribers.



LOL this is exactly what i was saying, You sound like a emotional 13 year old girl on her first period who makes no sense but just wants to argue. 
So you are accusing Waqar zaka a man prostitute? Do you have any evidence or are you portraying yourself?


----------



## AsianLion

Uzma Khan bought with money, all cases dropped, deal done by Gold Digger:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

El Sidd said:


> Get a third flag of origin.
> 
> PDF Format has Country of Nationality and Residence as flags. Both are British for you.



Chal yaar, changed it. But I still wants the Pakistan flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Mehwish Hayat thread in Ramazan was much better than this one..


----------



## El Sidd

crankthatskunk said:


> Chal yaar, changed it. But I still wants the Pakistan flag.



there is a legal way to do that and thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

El Sidd said:


> there is a legal way to do that and thanks.



Legal way!!


----------



## AsianLion

Case closed Uzma Khan and Huma Khan sold themselves:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267850320564158464


----------



## El Sidd

crankthatskunk said:


> Legal way!!



yes. 

like Mr. Xulfiqar Bukhari who gave up British nationality to come to Pakistan and work hard for the nation.

such legal ways are there always to earn threesomes and orgies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

GHALIB said:


> pakistan paid high price for zia ul haq type governance .



You are talking the language of ''monkey'' hosts in Pakistan.
In reality Pakistan paid high cost for the governance of PPP, which was anti Zia.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

crankthatskunk said:


> No.. If I wanted to discuss him, I would have shared his video asking people to pay to the Youtube's Prime Account. He boldly says, he is going to keep the money. Some are donating him from $1 to $50 dollars, one evening he earned few grands.
> In Pakistan everything goes.


on his first video he was sympathatic towards those two who he was exposing now. Why would he took a stance when he had to change its all tactics, people are donating to online gamers aswell who cares, but he is not worth anything.


----------



## crankthatskunk

El Sidd said:


> yes.
> 
> like Mr. Xulfiqar Bukhari who gave up British nationality to come to Pakistan and work hard for the nation.
> 
> such legal ways are there always to earn threesomes and orgies.




And why you think I would be interested in such things!!


----------



## El Sidd

crankthatskunk said:


> And why you think I would be interested in such things!!



to impress some peerni


----------



## crankthatskunk

El Sidd said:


> to impress some peerni



Really!! 
How much do you know me!! 
Ridiculous my friend.


----------



## El Sidd

crankthatskunk said:


> I am British National, no intentions to live in Pakistan.





crankthatskunk said:


> Chal yaar, changed it. But I still wants the Pakistan flag.





crankthatskunk said:


> Legal way!!





crankthatskunk said:


> Really!!
> How much do you know me!!
> Ridiculous my friend.



I assumed the peerni part after the previous content.


----------



## War Thunder

Myth_buster_1 said:


> LOL this is exactly what i was saying, You sound like a emotional 13 year old girl on her first period who makes no sense but just wants to argue.
> So you are accusing Waqar zaka a man prostitute? Do you have any evidence or are you portraying yourself?




If you had brains, you wouldn't be asking that question, but we already established that with your lack of comprehension of my first post.
But here you are, once again lacking comprehension and asking a dumb question in return.

You might want to skip my comments if they are too much for your brain, and save me from your comparisons. People project their own shadow on to others. So when you want to talk about the girl and her periods, look at non other but your own innerself and ask yourself what is causing you to project that on to others.

And guess what you didn't even comprehend this because that needs brains.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

War Thunder said:


> If you had brains, you wouldn't be asking that question, but we already established that with your lack of comprehension of my first post.
> But here you are, once again lacking comprehension and asking a dumb question in return.
> 
> You might want to skip my comments if they are too much for your brain, and save me from your comparisons. People project their own shadow on to others. So when you want to talk about the girl and her periods, look at non other but your own innerself and ask yourself what is causing you to project that on to others.
> 
> And guess what you didn't even comprehend this because that needs brains.



You are right, I can not comprehend your posts because they are emotional 13 year old girl level.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

it looks like everything i predicted is turning out to be true. a case has been field against uzma and usman for illicit relationship along with drugs charges. lol


----------



## AsianLion

*Final game revealed of Uzma Khan and Huma Khan and Amna:*


----------

